# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cruise Smeralda [Ikarus Palace, Ίκαρος]

## jumpman

To Ikaros Palace meta thn antikatastash tou Knossos Palace vrisketai sto Perama gia thn ethsia tou.Profanws meta tha antikatasthsei kai to Festos Palace ektws an to Festos Palace arghsei akoma gia thn ethsia tou kai auth ginei apo kapoio allo palati.

----------


## Apostolos

Καμιά καλή φώτο του υπάρχει?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για καλή δεν ξέρω, πάντως ορίστε μία.

ICARUS.jpg

Τραβηγμένη σήμερα στο Πέραμα, από μακρινή απόσταση με πολλά - πολλά ...ζουμ.  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Τέλεια!!!!! Πότε θα βγούμε βόλτα με την κατευθεία πάλι? (απευθύνομαι προς όλους!)

----------


## Apostolos

Βρίσκεται στην Δεξαμενή Ελευσίνας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από 1-12ου ξανά στα δρομολόγια, Πάτρα - Βενετία, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και *ΕΔΩ*, στο site της εταιρείας.

----------


## jumpman

to ploio katevhke apo th deksamenh kai vrisketai sto perama

----------


## jumpman

to ikaros palas vrisketai ston peiraia sto ntoko dipla apo to ekthesiako kentro tou olp kai etoimazetai gia Patra.

----------


## Apostolos

Μάς την έκανε ο Ίκαρος για Πάτρα

----------


## scoufgian

Ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1194

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραιο βαπορι,το Ικαρος και απ' οτι βλεπω του παει ιδιαιτερα ο Πειραιας...Το βλεπουμε ομως μονο οταν σκατζαρει τα αλλα παλατια και ποτε ποτε στην Πατρα πηγαινοντας για Κεφαλλονια.Θελω να κανω ενα σχολιο για το παλιο αρχικο του βαψιμο και την αλλαγη στα τελη του 2001.Νομιζω ειναι απο τις λιγες περιπτωσεις που μια αλλαγη στα χρωματα κανει ενα βαπορι πραγματικα πανεμοφρο...Δεν μπορω να φανταστω καλυτερο χρωματικο συνδιασμο πανω σε αυτο το σκαρι.Παραθετω δυο links απο το Σουηδο ενα με τα παλια χρωματα και ενα με τα νεα...Τα σχολια δικα σας...

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ikarus_1997_bild_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ikarus_p...997_bild_3.htm

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συμφωνώ οτι με τα νέα χρώματα είναι πολύ πιο ωραίο!Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει φτιαχτεί στο FOSEN MEK στη Νορβηγία το 1998.Το Champion που έχει φτιαχτεί στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο το 2001 αν το κοιτάξεις καλά έχει κάποιες ομοιότητες με το Ίκαρος/Πασιφάη! :Smile:

----------


## jumpman

Nai tou paei polu h kokkinh grammh sto plai.Alla nomizw me ta prasina grammata kai to prasino sthn tziminiera htan polu pio omorfo.Ola ta ploia htan pio omorfa me to prasino.Mia mikrh diorthwsh.To Ikaros einai tou 1997.To Pasifah einai tou 1998.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 028.jpg

Εικόνα 032.jpg

Δύο φωτογραφίες του Ιkarus Palace στο λιμάνι της Βενετίας.

----------


## jumpman

As valw kai egw 2 photos tou Ikaros me ta prohgoumena xrwmata tou.Oi fotos travhgmenes apo to Pasifah Palace sto steno Kerkuras - Alvanias.To Ikaros paei Venetia kai exei fugei apo Hgoumenitsa enw to Pasifah kateuthunetai pros Kerkura.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 752.jpg

Εικόνα 756.jpg

το Ikarus Palace στις 15/2/2008 , 9:00 το πρωί ενώ κατευθήνεται για Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 801.jpg


Εικόνα 803.jpg


Εικόνα 823.jpg

το Ikarus Palace στο λιμάνι της Βενετίας στις 16/2/2008

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 831.jpg

Εικόνα 836.jpg

ακόμα 2 φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Βενετίας στις 16/2/2008

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 832.jpg

16/2/2008



άντε και μία ακόμα αφιερωμένη για τον φίλο μου τον Leo!!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

αψογες οι φωτογραφιες σου kalypso.ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες ενος πολυ καλου πλοιου.Μπραβο και απο μενα.

----------


## kingminos

Φωτογραφία από τον πειραιά στις 31 Οκτωμβρίου

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μια φωτο που τραβηξα στην Κερκυρα τον Ιουλιο του 2007.

----------


## cmitsos

παλάτιαααααα θαλάσια :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

Aπο της 04:30 τα ξημερωματα βρισκεται σε εξελιξη επιχειρηση εντοπισμου 30 χρονου ανδρα στην περιοχη Καβο Δουκατο Λευκαδος, που για αγνωστο λογο πηδηξε στη θαλασσα
Πηγη: Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## Nautikos II

Εντοπίστηκε, σήμερα το απόγευμα, στην θαλάσσια περιοχή νοτιοδυτικά της Λευκάδας (μεταξύ παραλίας Πόρτο Κατσίκι και ακρωτηρίου Δουκάτο Λευκάδας), από προσωπικό πλωτού περιπολικού του Λιμενικού Σώματος, πτώμα άνδρα. 
Πρόκειται για τον αλλοδαπό άνδρα που αγνοείτο, από πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, ύστερα από την πτώση του από το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ» Ν. Ηρακλείου 24. 
Η σορός του μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ στο Κέντρο Υγείας Βασιλικής Λευκάδας, όπου διαπιστώθηκε ο θάνατος του και στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στο Γενικό Νομαρχιακό Νοσοκομείο Λευκάδας, ενώ πρωινές ώρες αύριο πρόκειται να μεταφερθεί στο ΓΠΝΝ Ρίου για διενέργεια νεκροψίας-νεκροτομής. 
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή
*Πηγη:* *ΥΕΝ*

----------


## Thanasis89

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του Ίκαρου στην Βενετία.

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ ειναι πολυ ομορφες..

----------


## cmitsos

θα μπορούσε το πίσω μέρος να έχει 2 ορόφους ακόμα...νομίζω.. είναι χαμηλό πίσω!:?

----------


## heraklion

> θα μπορούσε το πίσω μέρος να έχει 2 ορόφους ακόμα...νομίζω.. είναι χαμηλό πίσω!:?


Ωραίω είναι.

----------


## giannisk88

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Heraklion.Πάντως ομως φίλε 			 			 				 					 					cmitsos
δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι!Ισως να ήταν καλή ιδέα αυτή!

----------


## marsant

> θα μπορούσε το πίσω μέρος να έχει 2 ορόφους ακόμα...νομίζω.. είναι χαμηλό πίσω!


Kαλυτερα που δεν εχει φιλε cmitsos γιατι θα το κανανε και αυτο κουτα.

----------


## cmitsos

θές να έχουν κλίση ε?  :Very Happy: οκ

----------


## marsant

E ναι γιατι μετα ετσι οπως παμε θα γινουν ειδος προς εξαφανιση:grin:

----------


## .voyager

> Τα πλοία πάντως που είναι κάτι μεταξύ της εποχής που αναφέρεις φίλε και της σημερινής εποχής είναι τα αδέρφια Πασιφαη και Ικαρος οπου δεν είναι τόσο "κουτοιδή"




Πράγματι, το *Ίκαρος* και το αδερφάκι του, δεν είναι και τόσο "κουτιά", ενώ έχουν επίσης ικανοποιητικότατους εξωτερικούς χώρους-decks. Έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές τη διαδρομή Πάτρα-Κέρκυρα κι αντίστροφα. Ειδικά το 2ο σκέλος -στο κατάστρωμα της γέφυρας, καλοκαίρι με τον ήλιο ντάλα και τη θέα του Ιονίου και τον παραπλεόντων- είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :Very Happy:  Θα επισυνάψω καμία φώτο όταν παω σπίτι.

----------


## giannisk88

> Πράγματι, το *Ίκαρος* και το αδερφάκι του, δεν είναι και τόσο "κουτιά", ενώ έχουν επίσης ικανοποιητικότατους εξωτερικούς χώρους-decks. Έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές τη διαδρομή Πάτρα-Κέρκυρα κι αντίστροφα. Ειδικά το 2ο σκέλος -στο κατάστρωμα της γέφυρας, καλοκαίρι με τον ήλιο ντάλα και τη θέα του Ιονίου και τον παραπλεόντων- είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  Θα επισυνάψω καμία φώτο όταν παω σπίτι.


Ωωωω θα περιμένουμε φίλε!!!

----------


## El Greco

kapio plio epese pano sto ikarus simera kata tis 12.00 i ora mesa sto limani tis Venetias.

To plio den exi akomi anaxorisi

----------


## El Greco

Telika anaxorise extes to vradi me 9 ores kathisterisi kai anamenete stin Patra stis 03.00 to ksimeroma.

me anaxoris pali apo Patra gia Venetia 05.00 to proi.

----------


## .voyager

> Ωωωω θα περιμένουμε φίλε!!!


Το είχα υποσχεθεί. ¶ργησα, αλλά πιστεύω να άξιζε...
Κέρκυρα-Πάτρα. Ίσως η πιο αγαπημένη ρότα.


DSC00220.JPG

DSC00239.JPG

DSC00240.JPG

DSC00246.JPG

DSC00302.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Το είχα υποσχεθεί. ¶ργησα, αλλά πιστεύω να άξιζε...
> Κέρκυρα-Πάτρα. Ίσως η πιο αγαπημένη ρότα.
> 
> 
> DSC00220.JPG
> 
> DSC00239.JPG
> 
> DSC00240.JPG
> ...


Η πρώτη πρέπει να'ναι καθώς προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας, έτσι φίλε voyager?
Είχα κάνει και γω ταξίδι με το Ίκαρος και μου άφησε άριστες εντυπώσεις. Και έχει και όμορφο σκαρί!

----------


## .voyager

> Η πρώτη πρέπει να'ναι καθώς προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας, έτσι φίλε voyager?


Aκριβώς, Trakman. To περίμενα για να φύγω. Έχω ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές με τον Ίκαρο και μία με την Πασιφάη. Αυτό το καλοκαίρι δεν πήγα, αλλά αν δεν πάω Σεπτέμβρη/Οκτώβρη με τη δουλειά, θα πάω σίγουρα χειμώνα σε κάποιους φίλους κι ελπίζω να έχει καιρό!! Από την Πάτρα μπαίνεις στο καράβι και "τσουπ" έφτασες!  :Very Happy:  

Στις φώτος ο "θρόνος" μου ;-)

DSC00259.JPG

DSC00244.JPG

----------


## cmitsos

φοβερό...σε ποιο τμήμα του πλοίου είναι..?

----------


## .voyager

Στη δεξιά πλευρά (καθώς κοιτάς από πρύμνη) του τελεταίου deck. Στο deck της γέφυρας και του φουγάρου. Από την αριστερή δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς.

----------


## Trakman

Να βάλω και 'γω μια φωτογραφία του Ίκαρος, τραβηγμένη πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβρη, καθώς το περίμενα στην Κέρκυρα για να φύγω για Πάτρα... 
(Είναι από αναλογική φωτογραφική μηχανή)

----------


## Trakman

Πάτρα, 3-9-08

----------


## .voyager

A, την ώρα που πήγες εσύ (μιλάμε για τρελή άπνοια) είχε φύγει το bunker από δίπλα του  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> A, την ώρα που πήγες εσύ (μιλάμε για τρελή άπνοια) είχε φύγει το bunker από δίπλα του


βλεπω η ομαδα μας στη Πατρα ενεργοποιηθηκε ...........Αντε παιδια καλη χρονια........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> A, την ώρα που πήγες εσύ (μιλάμε για τρελή άπνοια) είχε φύγει το bunker από δίπλα του


Ήμουν τυχερός!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> βλεπω η ομαδα μας στη Πατρα ενεργοποιηθηκε ...........Αντε παιδια καλη χρονια...........


Να'σαι καλά!! Καλό φθινόπωρο και στους Μεγαλολιμανιώτες!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Καλά ρεπορτάζ να'χουμε όλοι!!

----------


## .voyager

Εγώ πλέον βρίσκομαι μια στης Πάτρας, μια στου Πειραιά  :Wink: 
Εκτός θέματος, σόρρυ!

----------


## Trakman

> Εγώ πλέον βρίσκομαι μια στης Πάτρας, μια στου Πειραιά 
> Εκτός θέματος, σόρρυ!


Τότε θα περιμένουμε και ανάλογο αριθμό φωτογραφιών φίλε voyager1984!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

και οι 2 κανετε καλη δουλεια.Να σας ευχαριστησουμε και τους 2.Βοηθεια θα εχετε σε ανυποπτες στιγμες  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> και οι 2 κανετε καλη δουλεια.Να σας ευχαριστησουμε και τους 2.Βοηθεια θα εχετε σε ανυποπτες στιγμες


Εμείς ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά λόγια, την παρέα, τη συντροφιά σας... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

να βάλω και γώ φότο από ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ
DSC00002.JPG2.jpg
DSC00014.JPG2.jpg
DSC00005.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> να βάλω και γώ φότο από ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ
> DSC00002.JPG2.jpg
> DSC00014.JPG2.jpg
> DSC00005.jpg


Πολύ ωραίες συνάδελφε από Ηγουμενίτσα!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Πολύ ωραίες συνάδελφε από Ηγουμενίτσα!!


χααχαχχα ευχαριστώ και οι δικές σου δεν πάνε πίσω :Wink:

----------


## parianos

Ημουν σε αυτο το πλοιο και ταξιδευα πρωτη φορα....

IKARUS PALACE (1).jpg

IKARUS PALACE (2).jpg

IKARUS PALACE (4).jpg

IKARUS PALACE (5).jpg

IKARUS PALACE (6).jpg

----------


## parianos

Ημουν στο ταξιδι στο Ικαρος Παλλας και στο βαθος φανηκε στα δεξια το Ερωτοκριτος Τ., στη μεση το Superfast V και το Κεφαλλονια, στα αριστερα το Ολυμπια Παλας...

----------


## Thanasis89

Από τις φωτογραφίες σου pariane υποψιάζομαι ότι είχες πολύ όμορφες διακοπές και πάνω απ' όλα είχες να κάνεις με ωραία καράβια !

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πολυ αντιαισθητικοι αυτοι οι καταπελτεσ...χαλανε ολη την εικονα του πλοιου!!!

----------


## kastro

> πολυ αντιαισθητικοι αυτοι οι καταπελτεσ...χαλανε ολη την εικονα του πλοιου!!!


Θα ήταν καλύτερο το πλοίο αν οι καταπέλτες του σπάγανε όπως στα highspeed.

----------


## parianos

Nαι Theologos Eleni πραγματι εβγαλα πολλες φωτο στην επιστροφη μου στην Πατρα...

----------


## MYTILENE

> εδω στα δεξια το Ερωτοκριτος Τ., στη μεση το Superfast V και το Κεφαλλονια, στα αριστερα το Ολυμπια Παλας...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15262


Να κάνω μια ερώτηση μετά τα συγχαρητηριά μου για τις φώτο??????Τ πλοία που αναφέρεις παραπάνω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  που είναι?????????????

----------


## manolis m.

Ta ploia auta (Ikarus & Pasiphae) einai pragmatika stolidia...as min ksexname tin skliri kritiki pou eixe ipostei o IKAROS otan prwtoirthe gia tin politeleia tou pou itan se para poli megalo vathmo!!

----------


## kastro

> Ta ploia auta (Ikarus & Pasiphae) einai pragmatika stolidia...as min ksexname tin skliri kritiki pou eixe ipostei o IKAROS otan prwtoirthe gia tin politeleia tou pou itan se para poli megalo vathmo!!


Να δούμε αν θα τα κρατήσουνε το λέω αυτό γιατί όταν ναυπηγηθούν τα Cruises Ancona και Patras τότε τα Europa και Olympa palace θα πάνε στην Βενετία έτσι νομίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον,Η μόνη περίπτωση να μείνουν είναι το άνοιγνα νέας γραμμής στην Αδριατική.

----------


## manolis m.

Isws !!! Pantws krima na poulithoun kai auta!! Oi minwkies exoun poulisei polla omorfa ploia (ARETOUSA,OKEANOS,PROMITHEAS,ARIADNE palace) den einai anagki pistuw na ta poulisoun kai auta!! As anoiksoun diethneis ploes stin teliki!!

----------


## parianos

Ημουν στο ταξιδι στο Ικαρος Παλλας και στο βαθος φανηκε στα δεξια το Ερωτοκριτος Τ., στη μεση το Superfast V και το Κεφαλλονια, στα αριστερα το Ολυμπια Παλας...

IKARUS PALACE (7).jpg

----------


## parianos

Φιλε MYTILENE οριστε η φωτο.....

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτή μάλιστα,είναι φώτο με α............δια:lol: :Razz: !!!!!Νομίζεις οτι θα κάνουν ντου όλα μάζι :Very Happy:  :Razz: !!!!ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## Trakman

> Isws !!! Pantws krima na poulithoun kai auta!! Oi minwkies exoun poulisei polla omorfa ploia (ARETOUSA,OKEANOS,PROMITHEAS,ARIADNE palace) den einai anagki pistuw na ta poulisoun kai auta!! As anoiksoun diethneis ploes stin teliki!!


Αυτά τα δύο καράβια δε θα ήταν ιδανικά για την ΑΝΕΚ για το Ηράκλειο?!?! Λέω εγώ τώρα... :Wink:  Μεγάλα γκαράζ, πολυτελή, με ιδανικό ξενοδοχειακό για τη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου για την ΑΝΕΚ, και με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα!

----------


## kastro

> Αυτά τα δύο καράβια δε θα ήταν ιδανικά για την ΑΝΕΚ για το Ηράκλειο?!?! Λέω εγώ τώρα... Μεγάλα γκαράζ, πολυτελή, με ιδανικό ξενοδοχειακό για τη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου για την ΑΝΕΚ, και με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα!


Ωραία θα ήτανε αλλά εγώ δεν περιμένω να γίνει.Ακόμα και να τα αγοράσει η Ανέκ τις ίδιες ταχύτητες με τα Κρήτη θα έχουν στα βραδυνά γρομολόγια τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Trakman

> Ωραία θα ήτανε αλλά εγώ δεν περιμένω να γίνει.Ακόμα και να τα αγοράσει η Ανέκ τις ίδιες ταχύτητες με τα Κρήτη θα έχουν στα βραδυνά γρομολόγια τουλάχιστον.


Ούτε εγώ περιμένω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο φίλε kastro! Αλλά το βρίσκω πολύ καλή ιδέα πάντως!

----------


## marioskef

> Αυτά τα δύο καράβια δε θα ήταν ιδανικά για την ΑΝΕΚ για το Ηράκλειο?!?! Λέω εγώ τώρα... Μεγάλα γκαράζ, πολυτελή, με ιδανικό ξενοδοχειακό για τη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου για την ΑΝΕΚ, και με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα!


Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει ρελιστικό ενδεχόμενο να αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ αυτά τα πλοία...
Αυτή τη στιγμή νομίζω πως και οι δύο εταιρείες είναι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένες από αυτα τα πλοία/υπάρχουσα κατάσταση συσχετισμοί και πραγματικά θα εκπλαγώ αν τόσο οι Μινωικές (κυρίως) όσο και η ΑΝΕΚ αλλάξουν τα πλόια τους.
Μην ξεχνάμε πως η ΑΝΕΚ με τα ΚΡΗΤΗ που δεν κοστίζουν τίποτα και συμφέρουν έχουν το 50% των φορτηγών και περίπου 1 στους 3 επιβάτες!

----------


## kastro

Το ais το δείχνει στον Πειραιά δεμένο στον πράσινο.

----------


## Speedkiller

Κάτι θα ξέρει ε??? :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19938

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19939

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19940

----------


## giannisk88

Λεω και εγώ..Να μήν υπάρχει καποιο καλό παιδί να το φωτογραφίσει??
Αξιος speedkiller!!!

----------


## Leo

Ναι αλλά όταν μιλήσω εγώ, θα μιλησω μόνο για κακά παιδιά στο Ηράκλειο :evil:.

----------


## giannisk88

> Ναι αλλά όταν μιλήσω εγώ, θα μιλησω μόνο για κακά παιδιά στο Ηράκλειο :evil:.


Ααα διδάσκαλε!!Κοιτα αν έρθει ο Ικαρος να αντικατασήσει το Κνωσσός για ετήσια τότε θα παω να ο φωτογραφίσω..Οχι οπως το Αριαδνη βέβαια....... :Smile:

----------


## laz94

Σε μια εφημερίδα που εχει δρομολόγια δείχνει πως σήμερα κάνει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο.

----------


## giannisk88

Αυριο ειναι το πρώτο του.

----------


## heraklion

Είναι κάποιος από αυτούς τους ψαράδες εδώ?

----------


## jumpman

Έχω εισητήριο για ταξίδι μαζί του από Ηράκλειο για Πειραιά στις 24/10 αλλά με το απογορευτικό που είχαμε προχτές μάλλον δε θα ταξιδέψω μαζί του.Και έκλεισα τόσο νωρίς εισητήρια μόνο για αυτό το λόγο.

----------


## manolis m.

Kala mexri tote tha kastei allo ena apgoreutiko gia erthei sta isia tou!

----------


## dimitris

Κι αφου εφτασε χθες στον Πειραια σημερα πηρε την γνωστη θεση και το βραδυ φυγαμε για Ηρακλειο!
ikarus palace.jpg

----------


## aeroplanos

Τρομερές βαποραρες αυτα τα Fosen!!!!! Αρε και να τα επερνε η ΑΝΕΚ για Βενετια!!!! Το φανταστικά ήδη στα λευκα... Αλλά όνειρα φθινοπωρινής νυχτος! :Sad:

----------


## dimitris!

Μου αρέσουν πάντως περισσότερο απο Κνωσσος και Φεστός

----------


## Speedkiller

giannisk88 που είναι οι φώτο που θα έβγαζες??? :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> giannisk88 που είναι οι φώτο που θα έβγαζες???


Βρε σεις!!!!Εχετε κανει κομμα εναντίον μου?? :Smile: 
Εγώ θα σας τη βγάλω οταν δε θα το περιμένετε....Θα σας δείξω εγώ!!!!Θα δειτε τι θα πάθετε!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Auta ta ploia einai finetsata ! Kamia sxesi me ta italika pala-kou-tia! Mexri kai i tsiminiera-gipedo tous dinei mia ksexwristi goitia!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θεωρω οτι το φουγαρο του πλοιου ειναι πολυ μεγαλο αλλα δεν πειραζει γιατι συνολικα το πλοιο ειναι υπεροχο  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Logw ipsous pou exei to ploio mprosta den tha tou tairiaze kati pio diakritiko pisteuw gia einai arminiko sto mati!

----------


## giannisk88

Λοιπον λοιπόν παιδιά.Οπως είχα πεί σε ανύποπτο χρόνο θα πηγαινα να τον βγάλω φωτοοο!!Ηρθε η ώρα λοιπόν να σας παρουσιάσω φρεσκότατες φωτογραφίες μόλις μισής ώρας..Αφιερωμένες πανω απ'ολα στο Δάσκαλο Λεονάρδο!!!Καθώς και στους Vinman, Speedkiller, malonlis m., trackman, Heraklio, Kastro και όλους εσάς!!!

DSC00529.jpg

DSC00530.jpg

DSC00531.jpg

DSC00532.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

μια μικρή συνέχεια.....

DSC00533.jpg

DSC00535.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Mpravo ! Poli wraies phwto..Se euxarsitw gia tin afierwsi file m!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Επ φοβερες φωτογραφιες , μεγαλες και καθαρες !
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ !

----------


## vinman

> Λοιπον λοιπόν παιδιά.Οπως είχα πεί σε ανύποπτο χρόνο θα πηγαινα να τον βγάλω φωτοοο!!Ηρθε η ώρα λοιπόν να σας παρουσιάσω φρεσκότατες φωτογραφίες μόλις μισής ώρας..Αφιερωμένες πανω απ'ολα στο Δάσκαλο Λεονάρδο!!!Καθώς και στους Vinman, Speedkiller, malonlis m., trackman, Heraklio, Kastro και όλους εσάς!!!
> 
> DSC00529.jpg
> 
> DSC00530.jpg
> 
> DSC00531.jpg
> 
> DSC00532.jpg


*''Η αντεπίθεση του Ηρακλείου''....!!!!!!!!*
Γιάννη πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Leo

Τι να πώ?  Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη και πάντα τέτοια  :Very Happy: ... Tarkman το κόλπο έπιασε  :Wink:  ευχαριστώ και σένα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Λοιπον λοιπόν παιδιά.Οπως είχα πεί σε ανύποπτο χρόνο θα πηγαινα να τον βγάλω φωτοοο!!Ηρθε η ώρα λοιπόν να σας παρουσιάσω φρεσκότατες φωτογραφίες μόλις μισής ώρας..Αφιερωμένες πανω απ'ολα στο Δάσκαλο Λεονάρδο!!!Καθώς και στους Vinman, Speedkiller, malonlis m., trackman, Heraklio, Kastro και όλους εσάς!!!
> 
> DSC00529.jpg
> 
> DSC00530.jpg
> 
> DSC00531.jpg
> 
> DSC00532.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε Γιάννη!!! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!




> Τι να πώ?  Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη και πάντα τέτοια ... Tarkman το κόλπο έπιασε  ευχαριστώ και σένα


Leo όχι απλά έπιασε, αλλά έπιασε για τα καλά!! Οι φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφες!!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ορίστε το παιδί με τις καταπληκτικές φωτό. Αμέσως το κακολογίσαται :Wink: .Μπράβο και από μένα. Πανέμορφες. :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχα!!! :Smile: Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους παιδιά!!!Να ειστε καλά!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Thanks Γιάννη!!!Αν μπορούσες ας μην τις αφιέρωνες στον Leo... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Thanks Γιάννη!!!Αν μπορούσες ας μην τις αφιέρωνες στον Leo...


Χαχαχα!!!Θα ακουγόνταν μέχρι εδώ η φωνή του!!! :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Βλέπω το γκαζώνει... που να δεις (10*2)+6+7-4-3-3 κόμβους σε βραδυνό δρομολόγιο για Κρήτη!!!

----------


## vinman

Χθές ήταν στο Ηράκλειο και το φωτογράφησε ο giannisk88...
Σήμερα στον Πειραιά,για τον giannisk88... :Wink: 
...μέχρι να έρθει και πάλι ο καιρός που θα ξαναπάει στα λημέρια του ζωγράφου Trakman...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20527


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20528


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20529


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20530

----------


## giannisk88

Vinman είσαι τεράστιος φιλαράκι!!!Σ'ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για τή φωτογραφική απάντηση!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

> Χθές ήταν στο Ηράκλειο και το φωτογράφησε ο giannisk88...
> Σήμερα στον Πειραιά,για τον giannisk88...
> ...μέχρι να έρθει και πάλι ο καιρός που θα ξαναπάει στα λημέρια του ζωγράφου Trakman...!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20527
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20528
> 
> ...


Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Μάνο!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20644

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Στον Πειραιά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20644


Γεια σου φιλε speedkiller με την πανεμορφη φωτο σου :Smile: να εισαι καλα.

----------


## giorgosss

Κατα τη γνώμη μου το πιο ωραίο πλοίο απο τον παρόντα στόλο της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ

----------


## heraklion

> Κατα τη γνώμη μου το πιο ωραίο πλοίο απο τον παρόντα στόλο της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ


Και από το Πασηφάη? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgosss

Χμ αδέρφια δεν είναι??:???:

----------


## giannisk88

Δίδυμα είναι ρε παιδιά!!!Μάλλον ο Heraklion εκανε πλακα.Είναι πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι πάντως και αυτα τα δύο fossen είναι τα αγαπημένα μου βαπόρια.Το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι εχει ξερωριάσει το κόκκινο στο πλάι η λορίδα που έχει κατα μήκος του πλοίου.Κατα τα άλλα είναι αψογος..

----------


## leonidas

καθως χαζευα στο flickr βρηκα αυτη την ομορφη φωτογραφια της πισινας του Ικαρου στην Ηγουμενιτσα.Αφιερωμενη σε οσους το αγαπουν αυτο το σκαρι και επισης σε ολο το forum.

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και το γενικό πλάνο του πλοίου,απο φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών του 1999!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20873

----------


## ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟ

> καθως χαζευα στο flickr βρηκα αυτη την ομορφη φωτογραφια της πισινας του Ικαρου στην Ηγουμενιτσα.Αφιερωμενη σε οσους το αγαπουν αυτο το σκαρι και επισης σε ολο το forum.


ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ

----------


## manolis m.

> Ας δούμε και το γενικό πλάνο του πλοίου,απο φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών του 1999!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20873


Etsi opws exoun apeikonisei to plano nomizeis pws einai mpaoulaki!

----------


## ndimitr93

Έχεις δίκιο αλλά αυτό είναι για να δεις πως είναι περίπου το πλοίο όχι λεπτομέριες. Και τώρα που τα λέμε δεν ειναι και κανένα μικρό πλοίο...ειναί αρκετά ογκώδες σε σχέση με τα Φαιστός-Κνωσσός. :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

Ti ennoeis ??? Sigoura pantws den einai pio ogkodes apo ta Festos-Knossos!

----------


## ndimitr93

Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## giannisk88

Δεν είναι πιο ογκώδες παίδες.Εγώ που τα γνωρίζω παρα πολυ καλά και τα δύο σκαριά το Ικαρος είναι πιο κομψό και πιο λεπτοκαμομένο σε σχέση με το Φαιστος/Κνωσσός

----------


## ndimitr93

Σωστά. Κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις εσύ.!!! :Smile:  :Very Happy: :???:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

να και μια κακιστη φωτο απο ηρακλειο την κυριακη 19/10/2008!!!συγχωρεστε για την ποιοτητα αλλα τραβαω απο κινητο τις φωτο...!! :Sad: 

DSC00591.jpg

----------


## androu

> να και μια κακιστη φωτο απο ηρακλειο την κυριακη 19/10/2008!!!συγχωρεστε για την ποιοτητα αλλα τραβαω απο κινητο τις φωτο...!!
> 
> DSC00591.jpg


γιατί είναι στο Ηράκλειο ? Το Κνωσσός που είναι?

----------


## kastro

> γιατί είναι στο Ηράκλειο ? Το Κνωσσός που είναι?


Ετήσια επιθεώρηση κάνει ήδη βρίσκεται Ελευσίνα.

----------


## heraklion

Έγινε σήμερα το απαγορευτικό ή μαλλον απεργία που ήθελε ο jumpman. Θα έρθει με το Ίκαρος όπως είχε κανονίσει.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μου προκαλει ασχημη εντυπωση πως ειναι δυνατον Πλοια με τετοιες παραμονες να ειναι σε τετοια κατασταση.
Το χρωμα του νομιζει κανεις πως ειναι απο ασβεστη κ το βυσσινη του οτι εχει Ματ αποχρωση.
Κριμα γιατι ειναι ενα Πανεμορφο Πλοιο.  :Sad:

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι αλήθεια οτι είνια λίγο ξεθωριασμένο :Sad: 
Το είχα αναφέρει νομίζω και στο προηγούμενο.Το ίδιο επικρατεί και στην αδερφόύλα του όπως μας ενημερώνει ο ζωγράφος Trakman στο αντίστοιχο θέμα (βλ. Πασιφάη)

----------


## meco

Ας ανεβάσω και εγώ μερικές φρέσκες φωτογραφίες από σήμερα το πρωί.
Είχα από τα εγκαίνια να δω τον Ίκαρο από κοντά. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είναι πού κομψό βαπόρι και πιο λεπτοκαμωμένο από τα Κνωσός και Φαιστός όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε και ο giannisk88. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν περίμενα να μου κάνει τέτοια αίσθηση. 
Επίσης οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι μου έδωσαν την αίσθηση ότι αποπνέουν ένα άλλο αέρα σε σχέση με τα ιταλικά παλάτια και μοιάζουν περισσότερο με τα Champion και Spirit της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## scoufgian

o Ικαρος σημερα ,κατεβασε βαρελακια και παρεδωσε σκυταλη ,στο Κνωσσος Παλας.Αμεσως μετα εγκατασταθηκε στο πρασινο........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21448

----------


## mike_rodos

Ας δούμε και από εμένα μερικές φωτογραφίες του Ίκαρου στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης... Στις 21/10/08.


DSCN0865.jpg


DSCN0866.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αλλος απο δω!!!Δεν τον χωραγε η Ροδος και μεταπηδησε στη Κρητη.Γρηγορα πισω στο νησι των Ιπποτων κι ασε τη γυναικα σου εκει.Καλα περναει.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> o Ικαρος σημερα ,κατεβασε βαρελακια και παρεδωσε σκυταλη ,στο Κνωσσος Παλας.Αμεσως μετα εγκατασταθηκε στο πρασινο........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21448


Πρίν όμως εγκατασταθεί στον πράσινο,έφυγε απο τη θέση που ήταν δεμένος,βγήκε έξω απο το λιμάνι περιμένοντας το Κνωσσός να φύγει για μέσα και επέστρεψε για να λάβει θέση στον πράσινο και να δούμε την παραπάνω όμορφη φωτογραφία....
Και επειδή το Ναυτιλία είναι παντού,ιδού....!!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον ζωγράφο Trakman,τον καλλιτέχνη Voyager,τον ακούραστο scoufgian,τον δάσκαλο Leo και σε όλους τους φίλους!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21520

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21521

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21522

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21523

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21524

----------


## dimitris

Μανωλη ευχαριστουμε γα το ρεπορταζ επισης και τον Γιαννη!!! και καποια ψυχη ολα αυτα τα εβλεπε απο το μπαλκονι του και ειχε και το κινητο κλειστο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ Μανωλη........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Πρίν όμως εγκατασταθεί στον πράσινο,έφυγε απο τη θέση που ήταν δεμένος,βγήκε έξω απο το λιμάνι περιμένοντας το Κνωσσός να φύγει για μέσα και επέστρεψε για να λάβει θέση στον πράσινο και να δούμε την παραπάνω όμορφη φωτογραφία....
> Και επειδή το Ναυτιλία είναι παντού,ιδού....!!!
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον ζωγράφο Trakman,τον καλλιτέχνη Voyager,τον ακούραστο scoufgian,τον δάσκαλο Leo και σε όλους τους φίλους!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21520
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21521
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21522
> ...


Αυτός είσαι!!! Πανέμορφο φωτορεπορτάζ!!! Ευχαριστώ Μάνο!!

----------


## Trakman

> o Ικαρος σημερα ,κατεβασε βαρελακια και παρεδωσε σκυταλη ,στο Κνωσσος Παλας.Αμεσως μετα εγκατασταθηκε στο πρασινο........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21448





> Ας δούμε και από εμένα μερικές φωτογραφίες του Ίκαρου στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης... Στις 21/10/08.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21455
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21457



Είχε την τιμητική του σήμερα ο Ίκαρος!!! Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες παιδιά!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ Μανωλη...........


Vinman εδωσες ρέστα!!!!Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!
Για όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα για τους Speedkiller,laz94,Polykas,sylver23 και Rocinante,άλλη μία δέκα λεπτά πριν αρχίσει τις βόλτες του εντός και εκτός του λιμανιού!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21542

----------


## vinman

Για τους ''καλλιτέχνες'' του Forum....
Trakman,scoufgian,speedkiller,mastropanago,Polykas  ,Leo,Roi Baudoin,dimitris,.voyager και όλους εσάς που πάντα μας χαρίζετε μοναδικές φωτογραφίες....
Μία απόπειρα και απο μένα για κάτι καλλιτεχνικό...Δεν είναι βέβαια αντάξιες των δικών σας προσπαθειών αλλά πιστεύω ότι με το μικρόβιο που μου έχετε κολήσει κάνω μία καλή αρχή...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21583

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21584

----------


## scoufgian

> Για τους ''καλλιτέχνες'' του Forum....
> Trakman,scoufgian,speedkiller,mastropanago,Polykas  ,Leo,Roi Baudoin,dimitris,.voyager και όλους εσάς που πάντα μας χαρίζετε μοναδικές φωτογραφίες....
> Μία απόπειρα και απο μένα για κάτι καλλιτεχνικό...Δεν είναι βέβαια αντάξιες των δικών σας προσπαθειών αλλά πιστεύω ότι με το μικρόβιο που μου έχετε κολήσει κάνω μία καλή αρχή...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21583
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21584


μπορω να πω Μανωλη,οτι η προσπαθεια σου ειναι "χαλια"!!!για στειλτες στο gallery γρηγορα να ανεβουνε.........

----------


## Trakman

> Για τους ''καλλιτέχνες'' του Forum....
> Trakman,scoufgian,speedkiller,mastropanago,Polykas  ,Leo,Roi Baudoin,dimitris,.voyager και όλους εσάς που πάντα μας χαρίζετε μοναδικές φωτογραφίες....
> Μία απόπειρα και απο μένα για κάτι καλλιτεχνικό...Δεν είναι βέβαια αντάξιες των δικών σας προσπαθειών αλλά πιστεύω ότι με το μικρόβιο που μου έχετε κολήσει κάνω μία καλή αρχή...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21583
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21584


Μας τρέλανες πρωί πρωί!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!
> Για όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα για τους Speedkiller,laz94,Polykas,sylver23 και Rocinante,άλλη μία δέκα λεπτά πριν αρχίσει τις βόλτες του εντός και εκτός του λιμανιού!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21542


 

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Vinman! Πολύ ωραίες φωτό όλες. Και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα μα πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Και συγνώμη που άργησα να στείλω τα συγχαριτήρια και τις ευχαριστίες μου αλλά δυστυχώς είχα 2-3 μέρες να μπω στο forum.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kastro

Βγήκε από την δεξαμενή και κατευθήνεται προς Πειραιά-Πέραμα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Να ρε Καστρο που φαγωθηκες να κατέβει...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22179

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22180

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22181

Πέραμα...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εγραψες ! Σε ευχαριστουμε μεγαλε !

----------


## vinman

> Να ρε Καστρο που φαγωθηκες να κατέβει...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22179
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22180
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22181
> 
> Πέραμα...


¶ψογος όπως πάντα Speedkiller!!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που εγώ έχω να πω είναι ότι απο τύχη έχουμε .... ουυυυυυ!! Μπράβο πάντα τέτοια speedkiller  :Very Happy: .

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από το ομορφότερο - κατά τη γνώμη μου - πλοίο της MINOAN. Να σαι καλά speedkiller!

----------


## laz94

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από το ομορφότερο - κατά τη γνώμη μου - πλοίο της MINOAN. Να σαι καλά speedkiller!


 
Συμφωνώ απολύτως!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Μαζι σου Ηλίαααααααααα!!!

----------


## sylver23

επειδη καποιοι σημερα μου παν να βγαλω καμμια νυχτερινη.....πεταχτηκα μεχρι τον κοκκινο (με τους συνηθεις υποπτους) ωστε να τους ικανοποιησω

PB092000.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> επειδη καποιοι σημερα μου παν να βγαλω καμμια νυχτερινη.....πεταχτηκα μεχρι τον κοκκινο (με τους συνηθεις υποπτους) ωστε να τους ικανοποιησω
> 
> PB092000.jpg


Τςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

ελεος βρε sylver!!δεν κουραστηκες σημερα.............

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ speedkiller και manolis m. να πεςράσετε στην αντεπίθεση. Κάτι σαν ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών της νύχτας ...  Sylver μπράβο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Παρακαλώ speedkiller και manolis m. να πεςράσετε στην αντεπίθεση. Κάτι σαν ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών της νύχτας ...  Sylver μπράβο!


Λυπάμαι αλλά σήμερα απήχα από τα φωτογραφικά μου καθήκοντα... :Smile: Ο Σύλβερ την έκανε την δουλεία απόψε και κάποιος ακόμα...Ονόματα δε λέμε... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

δεν ειναι σωστο να λεμε ονοματα. (s@e@a@os p.) ο οποιος εχει βγαλει επισης καταπληκτικη βραδυνη φωτο..αλλα ειναι μετριοφρων

----------


## Νaval22

Βασικά δεν την ανεβάζω γιατί είναι ίδια με τη δικιά σου,άντε να διαφέρει λίγο,αλλά θα δω αν με παρακαλέσουν πολύ :Very Happy:  :Razz:  μπορεί να την ανεβάσω στο gallery ελπίζω να μη με έχεις προλάβει και εκεί!

----------


## sylver23

οχι .αφου την ανεβασα εδω δεν υπαρχει λογος.εκει θα στειλω του διπλανου θηριου την φωτο.αρα αναμενω και εγω να δω την δικια σου στη γκαλερι ...

----------


## Speedkiller

Ετσι μπράβο παιδιά!!!Πνεύμα συνεργασίας... :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?ContentID=847

η φωτο του στεφανου ανεβηκε εδω.η συγκριση νομιζω οτι ειναι περιττη απο την δικη μου μερια.βλεπεται οτι εχουμε και αλλα αστερια στο φορουμ στην νυχτερινη ληψη.απο οτι βλεπω εγω (περα απο το αν ειναι με πιο πολυ ζουμ η μια) το μονο που διαφερει ειναι οτι η δικια μου ειναι λιγο πιο κιτρινη απο οτι του στεφανου.περιμενω να ακουσω γνωμες..

----------


## Leo

"Χάλια" είναι και οι δύο. Μπράβο σας.
Μένει τώρα το ντουέτο, manolis m.(νεος μεν αλλά με πολυ καλά δείγματα)/speedkiller (τεσταρισμένος τελευταία)... για πάμε δυνατά παληκάρια... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια απο μενα, ομορφο πλοιο
IKARUS PALACE [3].JPG

----------


## captain 83

Αυτό δεν έχει ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα;

----------


## giannisk88

Τώρα που το λές φίλε παρατηρώ οτι δέν έχει!!!

----------


## .voyager

Απόπλους από την Κέρκυρα μια συννεφιασμένη μέρα, του Σεπτέμβρη (του 2006, αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## ndimitr93

Επιστρέφει στα λημέρια του...

----------


## kastro

Όντως επιστρέφει την σκάντζα του Festos palace θα την κάνει το Olympia palace.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Όντως επιστρέφει *την σκάντζα του Festos palace θα την κάνει το Olympia palace.*


Θέλοντας και μη!!

----------


## scoufgian

Το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ την εποχη της ναυπηγησης του
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22545

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22546
πηγη:30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΙΝΟΑΝ LINES

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ την εποχη της ναυπηγησης του
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22545
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22546
> πηγη:30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΙΝΟΑΝ LINES


                                          Τέλειες! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

Γιάνναρε είσαι απίστευτος!!!

----------


## a.molos

Και τώρα θα σας παρουσιάσω ένα μικρό φωτό-ρεπορτάζ, απο τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου και το πρώτο του ταξίδι για Ιταλία. Ηταν ένα βροχερό χειμωνιάτικο μεσημέρι του Δεκεμβρίου πριν απο 11 χρόνια. Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους λάτρεις αυτού του υπέροχου πλοίου !
IKARUS 21-12-97.jpg

IKARUS 21-12-97 001.jpg

IKARUS 21-12-97 002.jpg

IKARUS 21-12-97 003.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Και τώρα θα σας παρουσιάσω ένα μικρό φωτό-ρεπορτάζ, απο τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου και το πρώτο του ταξίδι για Ιταλία. Ηταν ένα βροχερό χειμωνιάτικο μεσημέρι του Δεκεμβρίου πριν απο 11 χρόνια. Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους λάτρεις αυτού του υπέροχου πλοίου !


μπραβο φιλε μου!!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Και η τελευταία φωτογραφία απο την πρύμνη του πλοίου, απ' όπου βλέπουμε και τους άλλους επισκεπτες του λιμανιού.
IKARUS 21-12-97 004.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Eυαριστούμε πολύ, a.molos  :Wink: 
Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω ένα από τα πρώτα ρεμέτζα του πλοίου στην Πάτρα από scanner.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ιστορικες φωτο , σε ευχαριστουμε μεγαλε  :Wink:

----------


## xara

Στο πρώτο ταξίδι ήμουν μέσα. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι, πως υπήρχαν και συνεργεία του ναυπηγείου, τα οποία φτιάχνανε σε όλο το ταξίδι, τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες της εσωτερικής διακόσμησης του πλοίου. (πχ πέρναγαν κουρτίνες)

----------


## Νaval22

συνεργεία του ναυπηγείου και να ασχολούνται με κουρτίνες λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω φίλε xara

----------


## xara

Και ομως... Επινα καφε στο κεντρικό μπαρ και αυτοί κρέμαγαν κουρτίνες...

----------


## Leo

Ο Στέφανος προφανώς εννοεί ότι ήταν συνεργείο εργολαβίας για τις κουρτίνες και όχι του ναυπηγείου... Εντάξει Στέφανε είναι φυσικό να μην ξέρουμε όλοι αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες  :Wink:

----------


## lissos

Ας βάλω και γω το λιθαράκι μου...

----------


## xara

Kαι τί λιθαράκι!
Φανταστικό! :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Πριν λιγο καιρο....*

----------


## .voyager

Ο Ίκαρος σε έναν από τους πρώτους και εντυπωσιακούς* κατάπλους στην Πάτρα, το 1997. 

*Είχε κάνει αρκετή ώρα να δέσει και τα απόνερα από το πρόσω-ανάποδα σχεδόν ανέβαιναν στο ντόκο.

----------


## .voyager

To Ίκαρος, το πρώτο καλοκαίρι του στην Ελλάδα, σπιντάροντας κυριολεκτικά στη "λάδι" θάλασσα του Ιονίου!

----------


## scoufgian

> To Ίκαρος, το πρώτο καλοκαίρι του στην Ελλάδα, σπιντάροντας κυριολεκτικά στη "λάδι" θάλασσα του Ιονίου!


ωραια φωτο φιλε voyager!!!ταλιρακι απο μενα.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> To Ίκαρος, το πρώτο καλοκαίρι του στην Ελλάδα, σπιντάροντας κυριολεκτικά στη "λάδι" θάλασσα του Ιονίου!


Φανταστικη φωτογραφια φιλε voyager!!Παρε και απο εμενα πεντε αστερια... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Scoufgian και Nissos Myconos, με κακομαθαίνετε... 
Είναι παλιά και σκαναρισμένη με πολύ ήλιο  :Sad:  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Surprised: ops:.

----------


## scoufgian

> Scoufgian και Nissos Myconos, με κακομαθαίνετε... 
> Είναι παλιά και σκαναρισμένη με πολύ ήλιο  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ops:.


κε  Πρεσβη εσεις μας κακομαθαινετε............ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Voyαger εσυ μας κακομαθενεις με τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kapas

Voyager ειναι σαν να σου λενε μην ξανα ανεβασεις φωτο!!! :Wink:  χαχα

----------


## .voyager

Ο Ίκαρος στον Πατραϊκό πριν μισή ώρα, ερχόμενος από Ανκόνα. Φαντάζει σα ίπταται του ορίζοντα...
Περισσότερες φώτος, σε λίγες μέρες, μέσω της gallery.

IMG_0369.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ο Ίκαρος στον Πατραϊκό πριν μισή ώρα, ερχόμενος από Ανκόνα. Φαντάζει σα ίπταται του ορίζοντα...
> Περισσότερες φώτος, σε λίγες μέρες, μέσω της gallery.
> 
> IMG_0369.jpg


Voyager πολυ επιβλητικη η φωτογραφια!!!!Περιμενουμε και τις επομενες φωτο με ανυπομονησια!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ο Ίκαρος στον Πατραϊκό πριν μισή ώρα, ερχόμενος από Ανκόνα. Φαντάζει σα ίπταται του ορίζοντα...
> Περισσότερες φώτος, σε λίγες μέρες, μέσω της gallery.
> 
> IMG_0369.jpg


Κάτσε βρε...σιγά-σιγά...δεν μας λυπάσε;;;;  Έλεος ζητάμε να κάνουμε κι εμείς Χριστούγεννα σαν άνθρωποι!!!!!!!!!   :Confused:  :Wink:  :Smile:  

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ-ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ-ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ:-o

----------


## alcaeos

πολυ καλη φοτο φιλε σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε. Μιλάμε σύντομα...

----------


## giorgosss

> Ο Ίκαρος στον Πατραϊκό πριν μισή ώρα, ερχόμενος από Ανκόνα. Φαντάζει σα ίπταται του ορίζοντα...
> Περισσότερες φώτος, σε λίγες μέρες, μέσω της gallery.
> 
> IMG_0369.jpg


ΠΕΤΑΕΙ!!:shock::shock: (Και η φωτό και ο καράβαρος)

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε voyager :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ο Ίκαρος στον Πατραϊκό πριν μισή ώρα, ερχόμενος από Ανκόνα. Φαντάζει σα ίπταται του ορίζοντα...
> Περισσότερες φώτος, σε λίγες μέρες, μέσω της gallery.
> 
> IMG_0369.jpg


οταν η θαλασσα θελει, δημιουργουνται εκπληκτικα αποτελεσματα, σαν αυτο! τι αλλο να πει κανεις...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εμενα δεν μου φτανει !!!
Θελωωω αλλες φωτογραφιες που μας υποσχεθηκε ο φιλος μας ναυτολατρης  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Aφού σας άρεσε, την ανέβασα στη gallery, μια ακόμη προσεγγίζοντας την Πάτρα και μια  δένοντας στο λιμάνι, στο πιο γρήγορο ανάποδα που έχω δει ποτέ!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Aφού σας άρεσε, την ανέβασα στη gallery, μια ακόμη προσεγγίζοντας την Πάτρα και μια ακόμη δένοντας στο λιμάνι, στο πιο γρήγορο ανάποδα που έχω δει ποτέ!!


Voyager ακομα μια φορα εισαι απιστευτος!!!!Μπραβο καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες !!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα για να μπει με ανάποδα στο λιμάνι και να δέσει στην 14 της Πάτρας.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

"Εγραψες" μεγαλε  :Razz:

----------


## alcaeos

για  ακομα μια φορα   να σου  πω οτι η φοτο ειναι τέλεια.. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## xara

Μερικές φωτο, απο το ταξίδι μου με το υπέροχο αυτό καράβι, στις πολύ ταραγμένες θάλασσες του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής.

----------


## .voyager

Ευχαριστούμε, Χαρά, για το "εικονικό" ταξίδι που μας προσέφερες. Φοβάμαι πως το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι ίσως να μην ταξιδέψω ξανά με τον Ίκαρο...

----------


## sea_serenade

Χαρά, έσκασα απο τη ζήλια μου...........Βαπόρι απ' τα λίγα ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ. Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο.
.voyager μη κακομελετάς, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

μπράβο xara!με γύρισες 1 χρόνο πίσω...όταν δούλευα σε αυτό...

----------


## xara

Ένα σύντομο ταξιδάκι, στο ταραγμένο Ιόνιο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35gR7Qyljbk

----------


## giannisk88

Απίστευτο βίντεοοο!!!
Ακούστε το βρόντο που κάνουν τα κύματα όταν χτυπούν τη πλώρη!!! :Surprised:

----------


## giorgosss

Πραγματικά καράβαρος....

----------


## CORFU

χθεs το απογευμα στο δρομο προs την Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## TOM

ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙS ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 20:20 ΠΟΥ EΦEYΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΓΙΑ 
ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΞΩ ΑΠ'ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟ ΕΔΙΧΝΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ.ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙS;

----------


## laz94

ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙS;[/quote]



ναι αμέ.......

----------


## sylver23

αμα δεν εχει εκει κοντα κεραια αντ1 το πλοιο το δειχνει στην θεση που το επιασε η τελευταια κεραια αντ1.και αμα κοιταξεις το ποση ωρα πριν δωθηκε η πληροφορια λεει πχ 30λεπτα κτλ.
μολις το πλοιο ειναι σε εμβελεια ξανα αλλης κεραιας τοτε το δειχνει αυτοματα εκει.τωρα προφανως οταν κανει πολυ ωρα να μπει σε αλλης κεραιας την εμβελεια εξαφανιζεται εντελως

----------


## xara

Επωλήθη σε Γάλλους;  :Confused:

----------


## giannisk88

> Επωλήθη σε Γάλλους;


Mήπως εννοείς το αδερφό του??
εκτός και αν γνωρίζεις κατι παραπάνω.
Παντως για το Ικαρος δεν εχω ακούσει κάτι.

----------


## xara

Κατά πληροφορίες μου, μας αποχαιρετά και αυτό, όπως μάλλον αποχαιρετά και η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ τη γραμμή της Βενετίας. (Βλ. Δρομολόγια για Βενετία)...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πω πω κι αυτο για πουλημα???πανε οι βαπορακλες!!!!!κριμα....

----------


## ndimitr93

Όπως και στον "Ε" Φεβρουαρίου πωλείται η Πασιφάη στην SNCM που παρά το μέγεθος του πλοίου το αγοράζει....όσο για την αποχώρηση των μινωικών "δυνάμεων" από την Βενετία ήταν λογικό γιατί ο Grimaldi όλο και ανεβάζει τα ποσοστά....έφτασε στο 90% των μινωικών οπότε.....άλλωστε θα δρομολογήσει άλλα πλοια ο Grimaldi απο ότι ακούγεται...

----------


## sea_serenade

Πουλάμε λιμάνια, βαπόρια, εταιρίες και γραμμές που τόσα χρόνια κάποιοι έδωσαν πραγματικό αγώνα για να μείνουν σε εμάς. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να τα χαρίζουμε δεξιά και αριστερά στον κάθε Ιταλό (που καλά κάνει ο άνθρωπος και τα αγοράζει, το ίδιο θα κάναμε όλοι) που χρόνια προσπαθεί να γίνει ο κυρίαρχος του παιχνιδιού.

Αν μάθετε οτι βγήκε και η ελληνική σημαία στο σφυρί, φωνάξτε με στο 12 γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να την αγοράσω..... Μπράβο μας, πάντα τέτοια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το Πέραμα..._

DSC_006.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Πουλάμε λιμάνια, βαπόρια, εταιρίες και γραμμές που τόσα χρόνια κάποιοι έδωσαν πραγματικό αγώνα για να μείνουν σε εμάς. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να τα χαρίζουμε δεξιά και αριστερά στον κάθε Ιταλό (που καλά κάνει ο άνθρωπος και τα αγοράζει, το ίδιο θα κάναμε όλοι) που χρόνια προσπαθεί να γίνει ο κυρίαρχος του παιχνιδιού.
> 
> Αν μάθετε οτι βγήκε και η ελληνική σημαία στο σφυρί, φωνάξτε με στο 12 γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να την αγοράσω..... Μπράβο μας, πάντα τέτοια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 παγκοσμιοποιηση φιλε μου! αυτα δεν ηθελαν καποιοι? τα λιμανια, τρενα, οργανισμοι ειναι πολυ λιγα σε αυτα που εχουμε πουλησει. μην αναφερθω εκτενεστερα, γιατι θα κατηγορηθω, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο. οσο για τη σημαια, εχεις προσφατα παραδειγματα!

----------


## sea_serenade

moutsokwstas όχι τίποτε άλλο, γινόμαστε και κακοί!!!!

----------


## aeroplanos

Δεν βλεπετε το τι γινεται σημερα στην παγκοσμια οικονομια? Απτα αποτελεσματα του τι εστι παγκοσμιοποιηση και τι συνεπαγεται ο μυθος περι 'ελευθερου' ανταγωνισμου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει και πολυ οτι θα πηγαινω Κρητη με τον Ιταλο η με τον Αραβα. Το προβλημα ειναι το γενικοτερο πλαισιο και φιλοσοφια που κρυβεται πισω απο αυτες τις πολιτικες και τα αποτελεσματα αυτων...Τελος παντων. ...Συγνωμη για το off-topic..αλλα μου προξενηθηκαν προβληματισμοι...ειναι και σχετικοι με την διατριβη μου. Πανε δυστυχως ανεπιστρεπτει οι ενδοξες μερες του προστατευτισμου, των εθνικων οικονομιων, των κρατικων παρεμβασεων και των ελεγχων και της απασχολησης.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΑΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Ίκαρος έξω από την Πάτρα και κατευθύνεται προς τη ράδα για να περιμένει το Superfast XI, από όπου είναι τραβηγμένες και οι φώτο από τον konigi βεβαίως, να ξεφορτώσει στο λιμάνι για να μπει αυτό μετά.....όλα αυτά λόγω της απεργίας των οδηγών των φορτηγών.....

Εικόνα022.jpg

----------


## nkr

Θα πουλησουν και αυτο οι MINOAN μα τι καταλαβαινουν που πουλανε καραβια?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Θα πουλησουν και αυτο οι MINOAN μα τι καταλαβαινουν που πουλανε καραβια?


Ανανεώνουν τον στόλο τους αγαπητέ....όχι όπως τις άλλες εταιρείες που έχουν καράβια 30 χρονών......έτσι είναι 10 χρόνια και όξω από την πόρτα.....όχι ότι έχω κάτι με το καράβι, ίσα-ίσα που στεναχωριέμαι και για αυτό αλλά ξέρουμε ότι θα συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει, με όποια χρώματα και να είναι....και υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο σημαντικότερο: Η υπογραφή του βάπορα είναι των Μινωϊκών!!! Είναι γέννημά τους...!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Θα πουλησουν και αυτο οι MINOAN μα τι καταλαβαινουν που πουλανε καραβια?


 παιρνουν καινουρια φιλε τα cruise europa k cruise olympia. αμα τους περισσευουν τα παλιοτερα γιατι να τα κρατανε?

----------


## nkr

Δεν ακουσα οτι θα παρει και αλλο cruise,συγγνωμη λαθος

----------


## .voyager

Να το χορτάσουμε, πριν το χάσουμε... Κι αυτό...

----------


## nkr

Ποτε θα το παρει η γαλλικη εταιρια?Εχει γινει σιγουρα η συμφωνια?

----------


## sea world

> Ποτε θα το παρει η γαλλικη εταιρια?Εχει γινει σιγουρα η συμφωνια?


PANTWS EKEI PSHLA POU EIMAI :Cool:  AKOUGETAI OTI TO PLOIO ISWS PERASEI KAI SE ELLHNIKA XERIA,SE POLY MEGALH ETAIREIA:shock:
KAI KA8E MERA OI FHMES GINONTE PIO ENTONES!! OPOTE EN ANAMONH EKSELIKSEWN :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο το στόμα σου και στου Θεου τ' αφτί sea_world. Θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο για εμάς τους fun της Αδριατικής αλλά και του βάπορα. Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν και ο χρόνος θα δείξει...... :Confused:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> PANTWS EKEI PSHLA POU EIMAI AKOUGETAI OTI TO PLOIO ISWS PERASEI KAI SE ELLHNIKA XERIA,SE POLY MEGALH ETAIREIA:shock:
> KAI KA8E MERA OI FHMES GINONTE PIO ENTONES!! OPOTE EN ANAMONH EKSELIKSEWN


 μακαρι να ειναι η ανεκ η τυχερη!!! :Smile:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μακάρι ! Εγώ παντως ακουσα οτι τον Σεπτεμβριο,με την αφιξη του Cruise Europa ,ο Ίκαρος ακολουθεί την Πασιφάη στην γαλλική SNCM...

----------


## giorgosss

> μακαρι να ειναι η ανεκ η τυχερη!!!


Μακάριιι! :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν νομίζω πως είναι για να κάνει τέτοια αγορά η ΑΝΕΚ αν και δεν είναι κ απίθανο!Νομίζω πως πιο φθηνά θα της κάτσει ένα γιαπωνέζικο με κατάλληλη μετασκεύη!!!Εχει παράδοση σε αυτό εξάλλου... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

Μακαρι!!!Μακαρι!!!Μακαρι!!!Μακαρι να μακαρι!! :Razz:

----------


## jvrou

Δεν πιστεύω πως θα έκανε μία τέτοια κίνηση η Ανεκ όχι λόγω ποιότητας του πλοίου αλλά επειδή θα ήταν σαν να μαζεύει ότι πετάει η Minoan (που ουσιαστικά αυτό θα ήταν). Επαναλαμβάνω πως το πλοίο είναι εξαιρετικό.

----------


## meco

> Δεν πιστεύω πως θα έκανε μία τέτοια κίνηση η Ανεκ όχι λόγω ποιότητας του πλοίου αλλά επειδή θα ήταν σαν να μαζεύει ότι πετάει η Minoan (που ουσιαστικά αυτό θα ήταν). Επαναλαμβάνω πως το πλοίο είναι εξαιρετικό.


Δεν υπάρχει πια ο ανταγωνισμός που υπήρχε κάποτε ανάμεσα σε minoan και ANEK οπότε και αν το ήθελαν το πλοίο θα το έπαιρναν. ¶σχημα θα πήγαινε να το βάλουν στα Χανιά να διπλώσουν το Έλυρος? 
Και εγώ νομίζω όμως ότι αν πάρουν ακόμα ένα βαπόρι θα κάνουν κάτι αντίστοιχο με το Έλυρος ώστε να έρθει πιο οικονομικά.

----------


## nkr

Εγω παντως ακουσα οτι τα παιρνει η εταιρια που παιρνει το pasifae palace.

----------


## Γιώργος Αίγιο

μακαρι να το παρει η ανεκ!θελει ενα ακομα καλο πλοιο η ετερια!

----------


## .voyager

Αποθανάτιση από το αυτοκίνητο επιστροφής του Ικάρου από... τον παράδεισο.

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραια η φωτο φιλε.Τι γινεται εχουμε για κανα νεο εαν θα πουληθει το καραβι στους Γαλλους?

----------


## nickosps

> Αποθανάτιση από το αυτοκίνητο επιστροφής του Ικάρου από... τον παράδεισο.


.voyager απλά δεν υπάρχουν λόγια! Την βάζω desktop! :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

¶λλη μια από τον καράβαρο, όσο ειναι "δικός" μας.

----------


## nkr

Μακαρι να μην φυγει το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ αν και απο τι φαινεται δεν θα φυγει αφου εχουν σταματησει οι διαπραγματευσεις.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τελικα τα προς πώληση του Βαπορα είναι φήμες...?

----------


## heraklion

> Τελικα τα προς πώληση του Βαπορα είναι φήμες...?


Ο EMMANOUELLE GRIMALDI στην συνεύντευξη που έδωσε στον εφοπλιστή Απριλίου 2009,στην ερώτηση που του κάνανε τι θα γίνει με τα πλοία που υπάρχουν τώρα στην Αδριατική απάντησε ότι το ένα, το ΠΑΣΗΦΑΗ το πούλησε και όσο αφορά το άλλο θα το κρατήσει προς το παρόν γιατί το CRUISE OLYMPIA δεν θα είναι έτοιμο μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2010 και πολλά μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει μέχρι τότε. :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Α,ευχαριστω για τις πληροφορίες !

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τουλαχιστον θα τον χαρουμε ακομα τον βαπορα και μεχρι τοτε βλεπουμε!!!!

----------


## nkr

Αφησε να εννοειθει βεβαια οτι μετα το 2010 μπορει να το πουλησει οταν ερθει το ΚΡΟΥΙΖ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## sylver23

οταν ερθει η ωρα θα δουμε ειπε!

----------


## TOM

Ο Ικαρος ερχεται.

----------


## TOM

μας φτανει[ημουν στο νηρεας].

----------


## TOM

μας περναει και μπαινει με διαφορα πρωτο στην ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε φανταστικες οι φωτογραφιες του ΙΚΑΡΟΣ. :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## Appia_1978

¶ψογη δουλειά φίλε ΤΟΜ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Με τον Ίκαρο ή την Πασιφάη δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ...Αν κρίνω όμως απο τα ξαδέρφια τους της ΑΝΕΚ  που έχω ταξιδέψει θα είναι άψογα...! Πάντως απο το σχέδιο και όχι μόνο φαίνετε οτι έχεις να κάνεις με πραγματικό βάπορα ! Μήπως υπάρχουν φώτο απο το εσωτερικό του πλοιου? Και πότε με το καλό θα μας έρθει Πειραιά για δεξαμενισμό ? :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> ν κρίνω όμως απο τα ξαδέρφια τους της ΑΝΕΚ  που έχω ταξιδέψει θα είναι άψογα...!



Ποια ξαδέρφια τους εννοείς????:???:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τα Olympic Chapion & Spirit

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το ΊΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ,αν το δρομολογούσαν στα Χανιά με την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ ή έστω με την ΑΝΕΚ σε ημερήσια ή βραδυνά δρομολόγια,θα ήταν ότι πρέπει για την γραμμή...! Μακάρι να μην ΦΥΓΕΙ και ΑΥΤΟ...! :Sad:  :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μια φωτογραφια του ΙΚΑΡΟΥ στην Ηγουμενιτσα 2-3 χρονια πριν.

----------


## giannisk88

> Μια φωτογραφια του ΙΚΑΡΟΥ στην Ηγουμενιτσα 2-3 χρονια πριν.


Αλλη μία φωτογραφία με προσωπικότητα!!
Πολύ ωραίος!!Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Και μερικες δικες μου ενα πρωι τον περσυνο Γενάρη στην Ηγουμενιτσα....
ikarus.jpg
ikarus2.jpg
ikarus3.jpg
Και με το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ 
ikarus-europa.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φανταστικές...!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστω.....

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πότε θα έρθει για δεξαμενισμό...?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Εχω την εντυπωση πως εχει ερθει....δεν θυμαμαι...

----------


## heraklion

Τον Νοέβριο ήρθε. :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To oμορφο IKARUS στο δρομο για ηγουμενιτσα
IMG_2513.JPG

----------


## konigi

Το αδελφάκι της καλής μας ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗΣ!!!Δευτέρα 5 Μαιου 2009!!!Πάτρα!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Απρίλιος 1998 το Ίκαρος στην Αγκώνα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Toν Νοέβριο δεν ήρθε η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ...?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πάει ο βαπόραρος...Στην αλλαγή σινιάλων θα τον ξαναδούμε...!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πάει ο βαπόραρος...Στην αλλαγή σινιάλων θα τον ξαναδούμε...!


Δηλαδή??? Σταματάει δρομολόγια??

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Mιλάω για τον Σεπτέμβριο....!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Mιλάω για τον Σεπτέμβριο....!


Αααα και με τρόμαξες :Confused:  :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

...Πάντως η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ μπορεί να το δρομολογήσει για Δωδεκάνησα,ή το πιο απίθανο στα Χανιά...Είναι πολύ ωραίο καράβι για τις γραμμές του Αιγαίου,και πραγματικά θα ήταν κρίμα να το χάσουμε...! :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ...Πάντως η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ μπορεί να το δρομολογήσει για Δωδεκάνησα,ή το πιο απίθανο στα Χανιά...Είναι πολύ ωραίο καράβι για τις γραμμές του Αιγαίου,και πραγματικά θα ήταν κρίμα να το χάσουμε...!


ξεχνας ομως Γιαννη οτι ο γκριμαλντι δεν ενδιαφερεται καθολου για γραμμες στο αιγαιο-γι αυτο δεν πουλησε και την hsw αλλωστε? :Wink: -εξαιρειται βεβαια το ηρακλειο απ οπου και ΔΕΝ φευγει.θεωρω οτι ειναι απλως θεμα χρονου ο αγαπημενος μας ΙΚΑΡΟΣ να ακολουθησει τον δρομο της ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗΣ :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

Σε συνέχεια κάποιων φώτο του πλοίου που είχα ανεβάσει παλιότερα, με τα παλιά σινιάλα, άλλη μια, από το πρώτο του καλοκαίρι -όπως και η δεύτερη- στο Ιόνιο που τα έδινε όλα! Εδώ κυριολεκτικά σχίζοντας το γαλήνιο πέλαγος, μετά την ¶τοκο.

IMG_0025.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πολύ ωραίο σκαρί...!Δεν χορταίνω να το βλέπω ! Βέβαια με μια εσωτερική περιποίηση θα ερχόταν στα ίσα του το βαπόρι,(διακόσμηση κτλπ.)...Η ταχύτητα του για τα σημερινά επίπεδα είναι καλή ,αλλά ίσως αργότερα να του αλλάζανε τις υπάρχουσες μηχανές με νεότερης τεχνολόγίας...! :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Δεν ξερω για το εσωτερικο του γιατι εχω να ταξιδεψω μαζι του 3 χρονια(αν και νομιζω πως θα ειναι καλα κρατημενο) αλλα οι μηχανες του ειναι πολυ καλες.27 κομβοι ειναι πολυ υψηλη ταχυτητα και εξαλλου το πλοιο δεν ειναι και παλιο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Για τα σημερινά επίπεδα ΝΑΙ...Για μετά μιλάω...!

----------


## scoufgian

αφου πραγματοποιησαμε τη κρουαζιερα μας στην Αδριατικη,ειπαμε να βοηθησουμε και τους απεσταλμενους μας στη Πατρα.Ikarus Palace στο λιμανι της Πατρας.Αφιερωμενη στους Dimitris,Prutanis,Moutsokwstas,Trakman,Leo,Vortige  rn και Mike Rodos.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39895

----------


## Trakman

> αφου πραγματοποιησαμε τη κρουαζιερα μας στην Αδριατικη,ειπαμε να βοηθησουμε και τους απεσταλμενους μας στη Πατρα.Ikarus Palace στο λιμανι της Πατρας.Αφιερωμενη στους Dimitris,Prutanis,Moutsokwstas,Trakman,Leo,Vortige  rn και Mike Rodos.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39895


Από τις καλύτερες γωνίες λήψης!!! Μπράβο Γιάννη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> αφου πραγματοποιησαμε τη κρουαζιερα μας στην Αδριατικη,ειπαμε να βοηθησουμε και τους απεσταλμενους μας στη Πατρα.Ikarus Palace στο λιμανι της Πατρας.Αφιερωμενη στους Dimitris,Prutanis,Moutsokwstas,Trakman,Leo,Vortige  rn και Mike Rodos.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39895



Μπράβο Γιάννη!!!Φοβερή η φώτο!!! :Surprised:

----------


## mike_rodos

Φοβερή η φώτο Γιάννη!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση... Δυστιχώς ανταπόδωση από Ηράκλειο δεν θα δείς, διότι ο χρόνος με πίεζε και δεν κατάφερα να κατεβώ στο λιμάνι...

----------


## .voyager

Ο Ίκαρος στην Πάτρα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ο Ίκαρος στην Πάτρα.


 πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια,σ ευχαριστουμε voyager!

----------


## nickosps

Αν έβλεπα την φωτογραφία, χωρίς να ξέρω ποιος την έχει ανεβάσει θα έλεγα σίγουρα ότι αυτός είναι ο voyager!

----------


## scoufgian

παμε για μια καταπλωρη του Ικαρος Παλας..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40139

----------


## MILTIADIS

> παμε για μια καταπλωρη του Ικαρος Παλας..........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40139


 απο τις πιο καλλιγραμμες των ελληνικων θαλασσων! :Wink: ευχαριστουμε scoufgian.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι οτι τα μεγάλα πλώρια τζάμια είναι εστιατόριο ! Αφού δεν μας έχουν πλώριο μπαλκόνι ,ας μας φτιάξουν πλώριο σαλόνι...!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εχει δικιο ο Γιαννης φ.Επρεπε να εχει ενα σαλονι αλα ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ και ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ.

----------


## polykas

> παμε για μια καταπλωρη του Ικαρος Παλας..........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40139


_Τέλεια φωτογραφία.Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιάννη..._

----------


## ελμεψη

Για του λατρεις του πλοιου,αν και αργησα λιγο και εχασα την μιση μανουβρα,μπαινοντας με αναποδα για να παει να δεσει μπροστα απο τον εμπορικο σταθμο.Ακομα δυο φωτογραφιες του απο την ολη διαδικασια.

DSC06261.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Για του λατρεις του πλοιου,αν και αργησα λιγο και εχασα την μιση μανουβρα,μπαινοντας με αναποδα για να παει να δεσει μπροστα απο τον εμπορικο σταθμο.Ακομα δυο φωτογραφιες του απο την ολη διαδικασια.


 οφειλω να σε ευχαριστησω ελμεψη,καθοτι ειμαι ενας απ αυτους :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

> Το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι οτι τα μεγάλα πλώρια τζάμια είναι εστιατόριο ! Αφού δεν μας έχουν πλώριο μπαλκόνι ,ας μας φτιάξουν πλώριο σαλόνι...!


 
εμένα φίλε Γιάννη Φ δε με χάλαγαν καθόλου τα μικρά παράθυρα κάτω από τη γέφυρα,όπου βρίσκεται η τραπεζαρία αξιωματικών και τρώγαμε το μεσημέρι ή καθόμασταν δίπλα στο σαλόνι και χαζεύαμε τη θέα!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εσύ είσαι ο τυχερος...! :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σορρυ...Τυχερός -η !

----------


## diagoras

ikarus2[1].jpg Μια παλιοτερη αφιξη του στην Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ikarus2[1].jpg Μια παλιοτερη αφιξη του στην Ηγουμενιτσα


 ωραιος..!!! :Wink: με τα παλια του χρωματα απ οτι βλεπω!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ωραιος..!!!με τα παλια του χρωματα απ οτι βλεπω!


Γιατί το πούλησαν κι αυτό? Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά έχασα επεισόδια?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Γιατί το πούλησαν κι αυτό? Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά έχασα επεισόδια?


 δεν τον πουλησαν φιλε ακη!! :Wink: απλα σ αυτη τη φωτο εχει τα παλια πρασινα γραμματα στις μπαντες κ πρασινο στην τσιμινιερα!

----------


## diagoras

> ωραιος..!!!με τα παλια του χρωματα απ οτι βλεπω!


 Παντα,αυτα πιστευω αρεσουν σε πολλους :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

¶φιξη του Ίκαρος Παλάς στον Πειραιά ένα βροχερό απόγευμα, Οκτώβριος 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45607

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη ζωντανη φωτογραφια φιλε μου!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Ikarus Palace σε διαφιμιστικο καρποσταλ της εταιριας.Αφιερωμενη στο Μιλτιαδη.
Ikarus Palace.jpg

Ikarus Palace 2.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το Ikarus Palace σε διαφιμιστικο καρποσταλ της εταιριας.Αφιερωμενη στο Μιλτιαδη.
> Ikarus Palace.jpg
> 
> Ikarus Palace 2.jpg


 τι ομορφο βαπορι!!μακαρι να μεινει για καιρο ακομα μαζι μας..ενα μεγαλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* στον ελμεψη γι αυτα που μας εδειξε σημερα!

----------


## Speedkiller

> τι ομορφο βαπορι!!μακαρι να μεινει για καιρο ακομα μαζι μας..ενα μεγαλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* στον ελμεψη γι αυτα που μας εδειξε σημερα!



Me too!!! :Very Happy: Μου άρεσαν τότε με τα πράσινα και στις τσιμινιέρες απ το σκέτο κόκκινο!

----------


## diagoras

Εγω για να πω την αληθεια το προτιμουσα με την λεπτη κοκκινη γραμμη στις μπαντες του αλλα και αυτα τα χρωματα ειναι εξισου ωραια

----------


## .voyager

Διαγόρα, κι εγώ μάλλον έτσι το προτιμούσα. Έχω ανεβάσει φώτος του με αυτά τα σινιάλα, μπορείς να τις δεις εδώ (πρώτες μέρες στην Πάτρα) κι εδώ (στην ¶τοκο).

----------


## diagoras

Αμαν :Surprised: .Τι ειναι αυτα?Με σκοτωσες.

----------


## diomides

καποιες προπερσινες κ απο μεναα

092607180912.jpg

HPIM1316.JPG

092607181001.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια.Τρεις και απο εμενα η πρωτη στην Βενετια και οι αλλες δυο στην Ηγουμενιτσα.
ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ.jpg

ΙΑΚΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 2.jpg

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 1.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια.Τρεις και απο εμενα η πρωτη στην Βενετια και οι αλλες δυο στην Ηγουμενιτσα.
> ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ.jpg
> 
> ΙΑΚΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 2.jpg
> 
> ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 1.jpg


_Φίλιππε πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου..._

----------


## diagoras

Τρομερες ειδικα οι 2 τελευταιες και θελω να σου ανταπωδωσω 
Ikarus01[1].jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σημερινες του ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στο λιμανι της Πατρας.
P1011675.JPG

P1011683.JPG

P1011685.JPG

P1011688.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σημερινες του ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στο λιμανι της Πατρας.
> P1011675.JPG
> 
> P1011683.JPG
> 
> P1011685.JPG
> 
> P1011688.JPG


Ο φακός σου στα αριστερά θέλει καθάρισμα.... :Wink:  :Confused: :lol:  χε,χε....πάντως όπως το βλέπω, αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται μία εικόνα του μπλε στο μυαλό μου.... :Sad:

----------


## diagoras

Ελπιζω οχι το μπλε της SNCM.Εγω το φανταζομαι για πολλα χρονια ακομα στη γραμμη και ελπιζω να επαληθευτω 
ICARUS_PALACE[1].jpg 
Μια φωτογραφια του 2006 με τον Ικαρο να κανει αντικατασταση στο Κνωσος Παλας και χωρις τον Μινωα στην τσιμινιερα του καθως εκεινη την εποχη αλλαξε ο ζωγραφισμενος πριγκιπας με τον αλουμινενιο,τον σημερινο

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε μου!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Από το μήνυμά σου θα κρατήσω την φώτο, η οποία σκίζει...τώρα για τα λεγόμενα....μάλλον αντιλέγονται.....θα μας φύγει και αυτό....

----------


## diagoras

Κι εγω αυτο πιστευω αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια.Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα μπουν τα δυο παλατια της Ανκονας στη θεση του

----------


## diomides

ο ικαρος στην πατρααα

11.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> ο ικαρος στην πατρααα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48518


 Πανέμορφη η φωτο σου .Μπράβο

----------


## diagoras

> ο ικαρος στην πατρααα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48518


 Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια και με ομορφα χρωματα.Μπραβο

----------


## diomides

να στε καλα παιδια :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα θα μας αφήσει μιας που ο όμιλος Γκριμάλντι το έχει βγάλει προς πώληση... Τέτοια βαπόρια δέν τα αφήνουν!

----------


## diagoras

Το ειχε ανακοινωσει οτι θα πουληθει κ αυτο στην SNCM για να διπλωσει το αδερφο του.Οταν ερθει το cruise europa θα φυγει μαλλον. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

προσωπικα θεωρω οτι καιρος του ειναι να πωληθει..το cruise europa υπερτεροί σε όλους τουσ τομεις απεναντι του

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

υπερτερει σε ολους τους τομεις απεναντι του..το ξαναγρφω για να διορθώσω το λαθος που εκανα

----------


## diagoras

Ε οχι δεν πιστευω οτι πρεπει να πουληθει,τοσα χρονια μια χαρα ηταν στη γραμμη και μαλιστα πολυ πιο ομορφο απ το cruise europa.Πλοιο με ιστορια και δεν πιστευω οτι θα βρεθει ανταξιο του στην γραμμη.Κριμα ειναι :Sad:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εμενα εμφανισιακα το cruise europa  μου αρεσει παρα πολυ..η πλωρη του έχει απιστευτα αεροδυναμικο σχημα..το ικαρος  δεν πιανει μια σε ταχυτητα μπροστα στο europa  το οποιο ειναι και η τελευταια λεξη της τεχνολογιας.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Συμφωνω με τον φιλο diagora οτι ο ικαρος ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο απο το cruise europa και βεβαι η ταχυτητα του ηταν μια χαρα και οσες φορες και αν ταξιδεψα με αυτο ηταν παντα συνεπεστατο στα ωραρια του και βεβαια και οι χωροι του ησαν πολυ ωραιαοι.Βεβαια το cruise europa σαν πιο καινουριο πλοιο θα ειναι πιο ανετο και εξελιγμενο.Για την πλωρη πιστευω οτι ειναι μια κακη αντιγραφη της πλωρης της αριαδνης (αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει ξανα αναφερθει σε αυτο το θεμα).

----------


## .voyager

Βρε παιδιά μου, επειδή κριτήριο για μια επένδυση-ναυπήγηση ή μια πώληση πλοίου δεν είναι -καλώς ή κακώς- για την πλοιοκτήτρια το αν έχει ωραία πλώρη, αν έιναι όμορφο ή αν είναι κρίμα κι άδικο (που τραγουδά κι η Θεοδωρίδου σε στίχους Θεοφάνους!), μην ανακυκλώνετε την ίδια συζήτηση συνεχώς μέχρι να υπάρξει κάποιο ουσιαστικό νεότερο...

----------


## mch

Κατα τη γνωμη μου ο Ίκαρος ειναι πολυ ανωτερος του Cruise Europa κυριως σαν κατασκευη.Τα Ιταλικα παλατια και το Cruise Euorpa δέιχνουν πιο φθηνα.Εκτος αυτου απο αξιωματικους του Ικαρου εμαθα πως με την αφιξη του Cruise Europa θα διωξουν τον Ζευς και οχι τον Ικαρο.Δεν διαφωνω πως ο Ζευς δεν ειναι καλο πλοιο αλλα ο Ικαρος καλυπτει μεγαλυτερες αναγκες της εταιριας(κυριως στο θεμα των καμπινων)για σκεφτειτε γιατι τον πουλησαν οι Μινωικες μεσα σε 2 χρονια!Και το προσωπικο του Ικαρου συστηνει να αποφυγει κανεις ταξιδι μαζι του!(με τον Ζευς)

Ακομα ο Ικαρος εχει μεγαλυτερους χωρους για να βγει κανεις εξω και να δει τη θαλασσα ή τη Βενετια(οταν φτανει το πλοιο) και οταν δρομολογηθουν τα Europa Palace και Olympia Palace στη Βενετια αυτο θα τους λειπει γιατι ο μονος χωρος που μπορει να το κανει κανεις αυτο στα πλοια αυτα ειναι πολυ μικρος(κυριως πισω απο τη γεφυρα και κατω απο τα ρανταρ)!

Θα στενοχωρηθω πολυ οταν τον πουλησουν!!:sad:

----------


## Trakman

Πορεία για το βόρειο στενό της Κέρκυρας.
Αφιερωμένη σε Leo, proussos!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πορεία για το βόρειο στενό της Κέρκυρας.
> Αφιερωμένη σε Leo, proussos!


 :shock::shock:τρμερηηηη!!!!μπραβο γιωργο!!εχεις παρει μεγαλη φορα τελευταια! :Smile: αλλαξες φωτ.μηχανη?!:-Dσυνεχισε ετσι!

----------


## cpt babis

> Πορεία για το βόρειο στενό της Κέρκυρας.
> Αφιερωμένη σε Leo, proussos!


 Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια !!!
Μπραβο Γιωργο

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πω πω φιλε Trackman με το που την είδα κατάπια την γλώσσα μου...τη φωτο ειναι αυτη!!!!!Για βραβείο...........

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχη φιλε trakman!!!

----------


## .voyager

Γιώργο, όλες οι φώτος έχουν τέλεια χρώματα, το ζωνάρι του Ικάρου μοιάζει μπορντώ, σα έκανε ετήσια χθες, πως;  :Confused:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους τους καλούς φίλους!! Χαίρομαι να τις μοιράζομαι μαζί σας!!

Χρήστο, και το άσπρο στα πλάγια φαίνεται ελαφρώς γκρι, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι είναι βρώμικο το βαπόρι. Αν προσέξεις λίγο καλύτερα θα δεις ότι ο ήλιος πέφτει από πίσω. Επομένως με άλλη γωνία πέφτει το φως από πίσω και με άλλη από τα πλάγια. Γι'αυτό και η διαφορά στο χρώμα τους. 
Ότι είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση το πλοίο φαίνεται από την κατάσταση των πρυμνιών καταπελτών, που είναι αγρατζούνιστοι, σα να μην έχουν πατήσει ποτέ ντόκο.

----------


## .voyager

Δεν εννοούσα ότι είναι βρώμικο, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα χρώματα είναι πιο ξεθωριασμένα και στις φώτος τα βλέπω έντονα και ζωντανά σα να βάφτηκε χθες. Σούπερ πάντως.

----------


## lefme

Από τις ομορφιές του ΙΚΑΡΟΥ!!
Στην πρώτη, κάνοντας τη μανούβρα να δέσει στο No 4 στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.
Στη δεύτερη, συνάντηση ανοιχτά του Μεσολογγίου με το IONIAN KING, QUEEN, OLYMPIA PALACE.
Στην τρίτη, ο "βασιλιάς" χάνεται στο ηλιοβασίλεμα. Ακολουθεί η "βασίλισσα" και το Olympia.
Όλες τραβηγμένες από το τελευταίο deck του IKAROS.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την χαμηλή ποιότητα, αλλά η μπαταρία της ψηφιακής με πρόδωσε.

ikarus.jpg

ikarus (1).jpg

ikarus (3).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογη δουλειά φίλε lefme, συγχαρητήρια. Αχ, αυτά τα όμορφα έχει το Ιόνιο και δεν το αλλάζω με τίποτα...!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> ¶ψογη δουλειά φίλε lefme, συγχαρητήρια. Αχ, αυτά τα όμορφα έχει το Ιόνιο και δεν το αλλάζω με τίποτα...!!!!!


Μην φανατίζεσαι..... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mch

Εδώ μία από το λιμάνι της Βενετίας,τραβηγμενη από vaporeto

----------


## .voyager

> Αχ, αυτά τα όμορφα έχει το Ιόνιο και δεν το αλλάζω με τίποτα...!!!!!


Όπως τα λες είναι!
Ωραίες φώτος, παιδιά.

----------


## diagoras

Μπραβο σε ολους σας παιδια για τις φωτογραφιες σας

----------


## Nautikos II

> Από τις ομορφιές του ΙΚΑΡΟΥ!!
> Στην πρώτη, κάνοντας τη μανούβρα να δέσει στο No 4 στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.
> Στη δεύτερη, συνάντηση ανοιχτά του Μεσολογγίου με το IONIAN KING, QUEEN, OLYMPIA PALACE.
> Στην τρίτη, ο "βασιλιάς" χάνεται στο ηλιοβασίλεμα. Ακολουθεί η "βασίλισσα" και το Olympia.
> Όλες τραβηγμένες από το τελευταίο deck του IKAROS.
> Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την χαμηλή ποιότητα, αλλά η μπαταρία της ψηφιακής με πρόδωσε.


 
4 στη σειρα, τελειο ρεπορταζ :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Από τις πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσατε για το πλοίο, σε διάφορες πόζες, θέσεις και λιμάνια παρατηρώ ότι το πλοίο διατηρείται εξωτερικά σε άριστη κατάσταση. Αυτό σημαίνει κάτι... Ένα μπράβο αξίζει στους ταξιδεύοντες εν αυτώ (Πλοίαρχο, Αξιωματικούς και Πλήρωμα). Μερακλήδες ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ όλοι.... συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## diagoras

Στον Πειραια το 2007 
σάρωση0027.jpg

----------


## diomides

εσωτερικα πλανα του ικαρου (η της πασιφαης)
απο την καινουργια ταινια ελληνικης παραγωγης, 'γκινες' :Smile:

----------


## diomides

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...91704kY9wKepk#

----------


## ελμεψη

Αφιξη του Ικαρου το απογευμα της Πεμπτης στην Πατρα. Ο ηλιος εχει πεσει και ο Ικαρος οπως συνηθως μπαινει με αναποδα στο λιμανι και πηγε και εδεσε μπροστα στον εμπορικο σταθμο.Μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο την εισοδο του.Αφιερωμενες ειδικα στον MILTIADHS, σtον ndimitr93, και σε ολους του φαν του πλοιου.

DSC00451.JPG

DSC00462.JPG

DSC00467.JPG

DSC00468.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αφιξη του Ικαρου το απογευμα της Πεμπτης στην Πατρα. Ο ηλιος εχει πεσει και ο Ικαρος οπως συνηθως μπαινει με αναποδα στο λιμανι και πηγε και εδεσε μπροστα στον εμπορικο σταθμο.Μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο την εισοδο του.Αφιερωμενες ειδικα στον MILTIADHS, σtον ndimitr93, και σε ολους του φαν του πλοιου.
> 
> DSC00451.JPG
> 
> DSC00462.JPG
> 
> DSC00467.JPG
> 
> DSC00468.JPG


βλεποντας τις φωτο που εβγαλες απο την αφιξη του ικαρου ελμεψη,με κανεις να περιμενω με μεγαλυτερη ανυπομονησια το ταξιδι που θα κανω μαζι του σε λιγο καιρο.. :Very Happy: 30 ολοκληρες ωρες εν πλω μεχρι την βενετια με τον βαποραρο..!! :Razz: τι αλλο να θελει κανεις! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): thanks!

----------


## lefme

_Αφιξη του Ικαρου το απογευμα της Πεμπτης στην Πατρα. Ο ηλιος εχει πεσει και ο Ικαρος οπως συνηθως μπαινει με αναποδα στο λιμανι και πηγε και εδεσε μπροστα στον εμπορικο σταθμο.Μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο την εισοδο του.Αφιερωμενες ειδικα στον MILTIADHS, σtον ndimitr93, και σε ολους του φαν του πλοιου._

Μπράβο ελμεψη!!
Πολύ καλές φώτο. Βλέπεις έχουν μειωθεί τα δρομολόγια των μινωικών και όλο και πιο σπάνια τα βλέπουμε στην Πάτρα...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αφιξη του Ικαρου το απογευμα της Πεμπτης στην Πατρα. Ο ηλιος εχει πεσει και ο Ικαρος οπως συνηθως μπαινει με αναποδα στο λιμανι και πηγε και εδεσε μπροστα στον εμπορικο σταθμο.Μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο την εισοδο του.Αφιερωμενες ειδικα στον MILTIADHS, σtον ndimitr93, και σε ολους του φαν του πλοιου.
> 
> DSC00451.JPG
> 
> DSC00462.JPG
> 
> DSC00467.JPG
> 
> DSC00468.JPG


Υπέροχες Νίκο!!!! :Wink:  Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ...!!!! Μίλτο χωράω σε καμιά βαλίτσα σου??? :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Αφιξη του Ικαρου το απογευμα της Πεμπτης στην Πατρα. Ο ηλιος εχει πεσει και ο Ικαρος οπως συνηθως μπαινει με αναποδα στο λιμανι και πηγε και εδεσε μπροστα στον εμπορικο σταθμο.Μερικα στιγμιοτυπα απο την εισοδο του.Αφιερωμενες ειδικα στον MILTIADHS, σtον ndimitr93, και σε ολους του φαν του πλοιου.
> 
> DSC00451.JPG
> 
> DSC00462.JPG
> 
> DSC00467.JPG
> 
> DSC00468.JPG


 Υπεροχες.Ευχαριστουμε φιλε ελμεψη.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχαμε λιγο καιρο να δουμε τετοιες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## mitsakos

ΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ. ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ!!!!;););)

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ. ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ!!!!


Είναι καταπληκτική!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

Πληροφορίες θέλουν το πλοίο να βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία επιθεώρησης και εξοικίωσης για πιθανή ναύλωση του στην Δυτική Μεσόγειο (Μαρόκο-Ισπανία). Θα δούμε αν προχωρήσει η δουλειά.

----------


## Leo

Η δουλειά παραπάνω χάλασε (δεν τα βρήκανε στα λεφτά), το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στην γραμμή μέχρι μέσα Δεκεμβρίου και μετά θα έρθει για την ετήσια του στο γνωστό ναυπηγείο.

----------


## dokimakos21

Αλλαγη δρομολογιων για το πλοιο με την δρομολογιση του ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ στην γραμμη τις Βενετιας...Απο 17/10 το πλοιο 8α βρισκετε στην Πατρα κα8ε Σαββατο κ Τεταρτη...

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Πληροφορίες θέλουν το πλοίο να βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία επιθεώρησης και εξοικίωσης για πιθανή ναύλωση του στην Δυτική Μεσόγειο (Μαρόκο-Ισπανία). Θα δούμε αν προχωρήσει η δουλειά.


 Ειναι αδιανοητο και συναμμα ανοητο ενα τετοιο πλοιο με τα χαρακτηριστικα του _ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ_ να μην βρισκει τη γραμμη-ρολο στην Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια...

----------


## rouli726

μας εχουν τρελανει καθε χρονο με τις αλλαγες δρομολογιων καθε λιγο!θα μας αφησουν να δουλεψουμε επιτελους???????

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Θα το ξαναπω και παντα θα το λεω ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!!!!!!! Δυο φωτο του πλοιου στην Κερκυρα αφιερωμενες στους λατρεις του πλοιου.
Εικόνα 002.jpg

Εικόνα 003.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

> Θα το ξαναπω και παντα θα το λεω ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!!!!!!! Δυο φωτο του πλοιου στην Κερκυρα αφιερωμενες στους λατρεις του πλοιου.


Πανέμορφες και σπανιες οι φωτογραφιες σου Φιλιππε, συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

:Razz:  :Razz: ομορφη Κερκυρα!!!και φυσικα ομορφος ΙΚΑΡΟΣ!!! :Wink: πολυ ωραιες!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια.Τις φωτο αυτες τις εχει τραβηξει ο πατερας μου απο τον οποιο πειρα και την αγαπη μου για τα ταξιδια.

----------


## Leo

Φίλιππε δεν είναι μόνο ο βάπορας, είναι και ο φωτογράφος με καλλιτεχνική φλέβα που ξέρει να παρουσιάζει τον βάπορα ανάμεσα σε πανέμορφα τοπία. Ευχαριστούμαι, πάντα τέτοια. :Very Happy:

----------


## rouli726

Αν και "αδελφάκια" εγώ έχω λατρεία με το πλοίο που μας πήραν,το πασιφάη.Έχω περισσότερο δουλέψει όμως στον ίκαρο.
Μήπως ξέρετε πότε ακριβώς πάει για επισκευή φέτος?Γιατί εδώ μέσα δε ξέρουν την τύφλα τους!!
Και επίσης πώς θα γίνει η αλλαγή δρομολογίων στις 17?Κανονικά 17 κατεβαίνουμε Ηγουμενίτσα στις 20.00 και πάμε προς Πάτρα 18 ξημέρωμα για ημέρευση. :Confused:

----------


## TOM

πωλειται ο ικαροσ και μαλιστα στην ιδια σελιδα βρισκεται και το ζευς παλας :cry:.ημερομηνιες εκδοσης 10 κ11\9\2009.μονο κακο τελικα θα μας κανει ο grimaldi. :Mad: 

http://commercial.apolloduck.com/lis...imit=10&cid=10

----------


## mch

Κρίμα,κρίμα,κρίμα...:cry:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μην ψαρωνετε.. :Wink: ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ δεν πωλειται..θα ηταν μεγαλη βλακεια αν γινοταν αυτο τωρα με την οικονομικη κριση που οι αξιες των πλοιων εχουν πεσει κατακορυφα λογω και της ανυπαρκτης ζητησης..ενδεικτικα ειναι ολα αυτα που εμφανιζονται σε τετοια site(oπως μου ειχε εξηγησει καποτε και ο φιλος μας ο Leo :Wink: )δεν θα γινει τιποτα για την ωρα..

----------


## mch

Μακάρι!! :Razz:

----------


## rouli726

> Μην ψαρωνετε..ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ δεν πωλειται..θα ηταν μεγαλη βλακεια αν γινοταν αυτο τωρα με την οικονομικη κριση που οι αξιες των πλοιων εχουν πεσει κατακορυφα λογω και της ανυπαρκτης ζητησης..ενδεικτικα ειναι ολα αυτα που εμφανιζονται σε τετοια site(oπως μου ειχε εξηγησει καποτε και ο φιλος μας ο Leo)δεν θα γινει τιποτα για την ωρα..


πώς εξηγείται τότε το γεγονός πως ενώ σε άλλα πλοία της Αδριατικής,των Μινωικών λέμε πάντα,επετράπη το κάπνισμα πάλι σε συγκεκριμένους κλειστούς χώρους ,στο Ικαρος δεν επετράπη,παρά τις προσπάθειες κάποιων προισταμένων?μήπως υπάγεται σε άλλο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> πώς εξηγείται τότε το γεγονός πως ενώ σε άλλα πλοία της Αδριατικής,των Μινωικών λέμε πάντα,επετράπη το κάπνισμα πάλι σε συγκεκριμένους κλειστούς χώρους ,στο Ικαρος δεν επετράπη,παρά τις προσπάθειες κάποιων προισταμένων?μήπως υπάγεται σε άλλο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς?


Εαν υπαγοταν σε αλλο ιδιοκτησιακο καθεστος μαλλον θα το ειχαμε μαθει.. :Wink: και πρωτα απ ολα εσεις,οι τυχεροι,που ειστε στο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ.. :Smile: παντως απ οσο γνωριζω το πλοιο θα ειναι στη γραμμη της βενετιας μαζι με το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ ολη τη σεζον σωστα?αρα πως θα πουληθει? :Cool: τουλαχιστον μεχρι να ερθει το ΚΡΟΥΙΖ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ το καλοκαιρι το κοβω αρκετα χλωμο να φυγει..

----------


## rouli726

> Εαν υπαγοταν σε αλλο ιδιοκτησιακο καθεστος μαλλον θα το ειχαμε μαθει..και πρωτα απ ολα εσεις,οι τυχεροι,που ειστε στο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ..παντως απ οσο γνωριζω το πλοιο θα ειναι στη γραμμη της βενετιας μαζι με το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ ολη τη σεζον σωστα?αρα πως θα πουληθει?τουλαχιστον μεχρι να ερθει το ΚΡΟΥΙΖ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ το καλοκαιρι το κοβω αρκετα χλωμο να φυγει..


φίλε μιλτιάδη ειλικρινά εδώ η πληροφόρηση είναι από ελάχιστη εώς ανύπαρκτη.προσωπικά,ότι πληροφόρηση έχω ειναι από το διαδίκτυο.επανειλλημένα έχω θέσει ερωτηματα για θέματα όπως η ετήσια και μόνο "δε ξέρω" ακούω.για αυτό σκέφτηκα πώς αφού στα ευρώπη και ολυμπία παλλάς το κάπνισμα επετράπη σε κάποιους χώρους,ενώ στο ίκαρος όχι,η μόνη λογική εξήγηση είναι αυτή,η πώληση δηλαδή.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μην ξεχνας ομως οτι τα ευρωπη/ολυμπια εχουν περισσοτερους κοινοχρηστους χωρους απο τον ικαρο.. :Wink: αρα σ αυτα τα δυο ισως και να''βολευε''να δημιουργηθει χωρος για τους καπνιζοντες σε καποιο σημειο.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μιας και μερα στην Πατρα ειναι δυσκολο να τον πετυχουμε ας τον δουμε σε μια αναχωρηση του το βραδυ απο την βορεια εξοδο του λιμανιου.Ο αερας και η κινηση του πλοιου δεν βοηθησαν και πολυ δυστυχως.

DSC01600.JPG

DSC01601.JPG

DSC01604.JPG
Αφιερωμενες στο Μιλτιαδη που του αρεσει πολυ...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μιας και μερα στην Πατρα ειναι δυσκολο να τον πετυχουμε ας τον δουμε σε μια αναχωρηση του το βραδυ απο την βορεια εξοδο του λιμανιου.Ο αερας και η κινηση του πλοιου δεν βοηθησαν και πολυ δυστυχως.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60441 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60442 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60443 
> Αφιερωμενες στο Μιλτιαδη που του αρεσει πολυ...


 γεια σου ελμεψη με τις νυκτερινες σου!! :Wink: σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!και καλο ταξιδι στον ικαρακο που ειναι εν πλω για βενετια!

----------


## konigi

Πριν λοιπόν απο τον Ελμέψη εγώ τον συνάντησα την ώρα της φόρτωσης!!!
Αφιερωμένη στον Μιλτιάδη...

----------


## dokimakos21

Το καπνισμα εχει απαγορευθει κ για το πληρωμα στο καπνιστιριο...Οσο για την επισκευη ειχα ακουσει για αρχες Δεκεμβριου...

----------


## rouli726

το καπνισμα,ατυπα,στα καπνιστηρια επιτρεπεται πλεον.μαλιστα αναμενεται και εγγραφη αναστολη της απαγορευσης απο τη διοικηση των μινωικων εντος των ημερων.σε χωρους ομως επιβατων,πχ καζινο,επιτρεπεται ηδη στα ευρωπη και ολυμπια παλλας,ισως και λογω της δυνατοτητας ο χωρος να ειναι διαρκως κλειστος.
μηπως ξερει καποιος να μου πει,γιατι η αλλαγη δρομολογιων θα γινει 7 νοεμβρη,τη στιγμη που το ζευς σταματα αυριο?
η ενημερωση εδω ελεγε πως το ικαρος θα παραμεινει στο λιμανι της πατρας για 3 μερες απο 5νοεμβρη για να παρει τα δρομολογια του ζευς,το οποιο θα αντικαθιστουσε για ενα ταξιδι το ολυμπια παλλας πριν κατεβει πειραια.
παρολα αυτα,την ερχομενη πεμπτη το κρουιζ ευρωπη αναλαμβανει τη γραμμη του ευρωπη παλλας στην ανκονα.
λιγο μπερδεμενα και φετος τα πραγματα στις μινωικες...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> μηπως ξερει καποιος να μου πει,γιατι η αλλαγη δρομολογιων θα γινει 7 νοεμβρη,τη στιγμη που το ζευς σταματα αυριο?
> η ενημερωση εδω ελεγε πως το ικαρος θα παραμεινει στο λιμανι της πατρας για 3 μερες απο 5νοεμβρη για να παρει τα δρομολογια του ζευς,το οποιο θα αντικαθιστουσε για ενα ταξιδι το ολυμπια παλλας πριν κατεβει πειραια.
> παρολα αυτα,την ερχομενη πεμπτη το κρουιζ ευρωπη αναλαμβανει τη γραμμη του ευρωπη παλλας στην ανκονα.
> λιγο μπερδεμενα και φετος τα πραγματα στις μινωικες...


Την παρασκευη ξεκιναει το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ για βενετια και το ΖΕΥΣ φευγει.την περιοδο απο αρχες νοεμβρη μεχρι 10 γεναρη η γραμμη της βενετιας θα εχει ενα πλοιο,το οποιο θα εναλασεται αναλογα με τις ετησιες ακινησιες κτλ(ικαρος/ευρωπη εναλαξ)..η ακινησια του ικαρου δεν ξερω ποτε ακριβως ειναι..επισης μαθαινω οτι το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ θα το σκαντζαρει το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ..

----------


## rouli726

> Την παρασκευη ξεκιναει το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ για βενετια και το ΖΕΥΣ φευγει.την περιοδο απο αρχες νοεμβρη μεχρι 10 γεναρη η γραμμη της βενετιας θα εχει ενα πλοιο,το οποιο θα εναλασεται αναλογα με τις ετησιες ακινησιες κτλ(ικαρος/ευρωπη εναλαξ)..η ακινησια του ικαρου δεν ξερω ποτε ακριβως ειναι..επισης μαθαινω οτι το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ θα το σκαντζαρει το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ..


το ευρώπη παλλάς ξεκινησε τη γραμμή της βενετίας την τετάρτη 14-10.
μέσα δεκέμβρη θα πάει για επισκευή το ίκαρος από ότι λένε και επικρατεί ανησυχία για το αν θα επιστρέψει ή θα μας αφήσει,όπως το πασιφάη,με την έλευση του cruise olympia.όσο για την επισκευή του ίκαρος,έτσι κι αλλιώς η γραμμή της βενετίας έχει τη φθίνουσα το τελευταίο διάστημα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ -Στην Πατρα...*

P9140941.JPG

----------


## TOM

Mια καλοκαιρινη,απογευματινη αφιξη στην Πατρα.Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους απ'την Πατρα.

ikarus pa;las.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πανέμορφες και οι 2...!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

MILTIADI την πολύ μου καλησπέρα με τον Ικαρό σου.....ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ σε αντικατάσταση του ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66888

----------


## MILTIADIS

> MILTIADI την πολύ μου καλησπέρα με τον Ικαρό σου.....ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ σε αντικατάσταση του ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66888


 Αρτεμη δεν ξερω αν σε αυτο το''παλατι''ειχες την ευκαιρια να μπεις τοτε που ειχε ερθει στο ηρακλειο,αλλα αν δεν ετυχε εχασες!! :Wink: 
σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ γι αυτη την πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!! :Smile: 

ΥΓ.το παλατι το εβαλα σε εισαγωγικα καθως αυτο το πλοιο ξεχωριζει με το μοναδικο του στυλ απο τα ομοσταυλα του! :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μιλτιάδη δυστυχώς δεν ετυχε να ταξιδέψω...αλλα το θέλω πολύ να μπω.....είναι λέει το κάτι αλλο,σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα φίλων μου που έχουν ταξιδέψει....μακάρι πριν συμβεί το αναπόφευκτο(φτου φτου  θεός φυλάξει)να καταφέρω να ταξιδέψω..

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ...μακάρι πριν συμβεί το αναπόφευκτο(φτου φτου θεός φυλάξει)να καταφέρω να ταξιδέψω..


 στο ευχομαι τοτε! :Wink: εχεις καιρο μεχρι να συμβει αυτο που αναφερεις.

----------


## rouli726

> Αρτεμη δεν ξερω αν σε αυτο το''παλατι''ειχες την ευκαιρια να μπεις τοτε που ειχε ερθει στο ηρακλειο,αλλα αν δεν ετυχε εχασες!!
> σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ γι αυτη την πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!!
> 
> ΥΓ.το παλατι το εβαλα σε εισαγωγικα καθως αυτο το πλοιο ξεχωριζει με το μοναδικο του στυλ απο τα ομοσταυλα του!


καλα βρε μιλτιαδη τι σου αρεσει σε αυτο το πλοιο?
χαχα αστειευομαι!
ειναι οντως ομορφο και ζεστο,καμμια σχεση με τα "υπερφορτωμενα" και απροσωπα ευρωπη και ολυμπια.
και το πιο σημαντικο,δε κουναει το χειμωνα σχεδον καθολου,σε σχεση με τα αλλα της γραμμης!!!! :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> καλα βρε μιλτιαδη τι σου αρεσει σε αυτο το πλοιο?
> χαχα αστειευομαι!
> ειναι οντως ομορφο και ζεστο,καμμια σχεση με τα "υπερφορτωμενα" και απροσωπα ευρωπη και ολυμπια.
> και το πιο σημαντικο,δε κουναει το χειμωνα σχεδον καθολου,σε σχεση με τα αλλα της γραμμης!!!!


 
Πραγματικά *το πιο όμορφο πλοίο* των Μινωικών μακρά!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> μακάρι πριν συμβεί το αναπόφευκτο(φτου φτου θεός φυλάξει)να καταφέρω να ταξιδέψω..


 Βρε αρτεμη,δε μελετουσες τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
το πλοιο συμφορουμιτες μου εδω και λιγες ημερες εχει βγει και ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ προς πωληση,περα των ψιθυρων που ακουμε εδω και καιρο..σχετικο δημοσιευμα υπαρχει και σε στηλη ναυτιλιακου περιοδικου προς επιβεβαιωση..τιμη εκκινησης 75.000.000 ευρω..ακουω προσφορες.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Βρε αρτεμη,δε μελετουσες τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα?
> το πλοιο συμφορουμιτες μου εδω και λιγες ημερες εχει βγει και ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ προς πωληση,περα των ψιθυρων που ακουμε εδω και καιρο..σχετικο δημοσιευμα υπαρχει και σε στηλη ναυτιλιακου περιοδικου προς επιβεβαιωση..τιμη εκκινησης 75.000.000 ευρω..ακουω προσφορες.


Δίνω 76.....

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Βρε αρτεμη,δε μελετουσες τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα?
> το πλοιο συμφορουμιτες μου εδω και λιγες ημερες εχει βγει και ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ προς πωληση,περα των ψιθυρων που ακουμε εδω και καιρο..σχετικο δημοσιευμα υπαρχει και σε στηλη ναυτιλιακου περιοδικου προς επιβεβαιωση..τιμη εκκινησης 75.000.000 ευρω..ακουω προσφορες.


 Όταν λέω εγώ οτι είμαι μέγας γκαντεμόσαυρος,δεν με πιστευεται..χααχαχαχαχααχαχαχα.....θα το κανω το ταξιδι οπως κ δηποτε!

----------


## diagoras

Εγω ειχα προλαβει.Αρτεμη τα ξερεις :Wink: .Ελπιζω παντως να μην πουληθει.Κριμα ειναι να παει χαμενο τετοιο βαπορι

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εγω ειχα προλαβει.Αρτεμη τα ξερεις.Ελπιζω παντως να μην πουληθει.Κριμα ειναι να παει χαμενο τετοιο βαπορι


Αφού πήγε και το αδελφό, να ζήσουμε να τα θυμόμαστε...... :Cool:

----------


## diagoras

Καλα ακομα δεν πουληθηκε και το κλαιμε??? :Wink: Περιμενετε λιγο

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλα ακομα δεν πουληθηκε και το κλαιμε???Περιμενετε λιγο


Κανείς δεν το κλαίει!!! Χάριν αστεϊσμού το είπα....... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Ειπα κι εγω γιατι σε ειχα για πιο αισιοδοξο :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ειπα κι εγω γιατι σε ειχα για πιο αισιοδοξο


Βεβαίως και είμαι.....Μίλτο από πλευρά εφοπλισμού είναι σωστό γιατί ανανεώνεται ο στόλος...από καραβολατρικό σκοπό σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό.... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Βρε αρτεμη,δε μελετουσες τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα?
> το πλοιο συμφορουμιτες μου εδω και λιγες ημερες εχει βγει και ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ προς πωληση,περα των ψιθυρων που ακουμε εδω και καιρο..σχετικο δημοσιευμα υπαρχει και σε στηλη ναυτιλιακου περιοδικου προς επιβεβαιωση..τιμη εκκινησης 75.000.000 ευρω..ακουω προσφορες.


Το ποσο αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλο.Μαλλον λαθος θα ειναι.Τοσο περιπου κοστισε να το φτιαξουν

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το ποσο αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλο.Μαλλον λαθος θα ειναι.Τοσο περιπου κοστισε να το φτιαξουν


 ετσι γραφει..το πασιφαη παλας περσι πουληθηκε 76.500.000.το κατασκευαστικο ηταν γυρω στα 102.000.000.

----------


## konigi

Πιστεύω πως τα λεφτά τους τα έβγαλαν πάντως!!!
Ή τουλάχιστον την διαφορα μεταξύ τιμής αγοράς και τιμής πώλησης...
Αν τελικα πουληθεί και αυτό!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ετσι γραφει..το πασιφαη παλας περσι πουληθηκε 76.500.000.το κατασκευαστικο ηταν γυρω στα 102.000.000.



Aγοραστηκε  100 εκ us$ και το πουλανε 75 εκ euro?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Aγοραστηκε 100 εκ us$ και το πουλανε 75 εκ euro?


 η τιμη αγορας που ειπα ειναι σε ευρω..θα ψαξω στα κιταπια μου να σας το βρω ακριβως ποσο ηταν τοτε σε δραχμες.. :Wink: ενταξει δεν το θεωρω και τοσο υπερβολικο για ενα highspeed/cruise ferry 10ετιας.εδω το ελυρος που ειναι συνομιληκο και ηρθε αδειο απο την ιαπωνια στοιχησε 30εκ μονο η αγορα,βαλε και τη μετασκευη κοντα αλλα τοσα..το ικαρος οποιος το παρει θα το παρει ετοιμο,σινιαλα μονο θα του αλλαξει και θα ειναι οκ..το μονο καλο ειναι οτι αυτη την περιοδο η αγορα δεν κινειται καθολου..αλλα απο την αλλη κανεις δεν μας εγγυαται οτι δεν θα βρεθει καμια SNCM για παραδειγμα οπως προ μηνων..

----------


## Νaval22

γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο έλυρος κόστισε 30 εκ συνολικά

----------


## diagoras

Οχι το Ελυρος 30 αγορα 30 μετασκευη ηταν

----------


## ndimitr93

Εν πλώ προς Πειραιά αυτή την ώρα το Ίκαρος Παλάς...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Γιατί...???

----------


## ndimitr93

> Γιατί...???


Δεξαμενισμός....... :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Α....Ωραία...!!! Οπλίζουμε τις κάμερες...!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  Γιατί δεν φαίνετε στο ΑΙΣ...???

----------


## ndimitr93

> Α....Ωραία...!!! Οπλίζουμε τις κάμερες...!!! Γιατί δεν φαίνετε στο ΑΙΣ...???


Απλά δεν καλύπτεται η περιοχή που βρίσκεται....τώρα πρέπει να βρίσκεται νότια της Πελ/νήσου και θα φτάσει περι ώρα 4:30 στον Πειραιά...... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

αν βρισκεται νοτια της πελ/νησου για να φτασει 4.30 πειραια θα πρεπει να πηγαινει πολυ γρηγορα! :Wink: εισαι σιγουρος?

----------


## ndimitr93

> αν βρισκεται νοτια της πελ/νησου για να φτασει 4.30 πειραια θα πρεπει να πηγαινει πολυ γρηγορα!εισαι σιγουρος?


Όταν έφυγε από Πάτρα το υπολόγισα και μου έβγαλε 2 και 30 UTC....με 18,5-19....ε δεν κανει και λαθος..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστούμε...!!! Θα αντικαταστήσει το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ στο Ηράκλειο...???

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστούμε...!!! Θα αντικαταστήσει το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ στο Ηράκλειο...???


Όχι....απλά δεξαμενισμός....

----------


## MILTIADIS

4.30 δεν θα φτανει στον πειραια ουτε το ελυρος που ξεκιναει 21.00 απο χανια κα παει με 21,οχι ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ που 11.30 ειναι νοτια της πελ/νησου και δεν εχει καν φτασει στο υψος της κρητης-λογικα-εκτος αν πηγαινει με 25+ πραγμα μαλλον δυσκολο μιας και δεν βρισκεται σε δρομολογιο.

καποιο λαθος εχει κανει το μηχανημα σου! :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ααααααααα.....!!!!!! Κρίμα... Ευχαριστούμε...!!! :Wink: & τους 2...!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> 4.30 δεν θα φτανει στον πειραια ουτε το ελυρος που ξεκιναει 21.00 απο χανια κα παει με 21,οχι ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ που 11.30 ειναι νοτια της πελ/νησου και δεν εχει καν φτασει στο υψος της κρητης-λογικα-εκτος αν πηγαινει με 25+ πραγμα μαλλον δυσκολο μιας και δεν βρισκεται σε δρομολογιο.
> 
> καποιο λαθος εχει κανει το μηχανημα σου!


Ποιο μηχάνημά μου καλέ?? Με το μηχάνημα του AIS, Distance to, το υπολόγισα...τεσπα...κάνει και λαθάκια......... :Wink: 
ότι ώρα και να ρθει, όλο και κάποιος θα πάει.....

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Όχι....απλά δεξαμενισμός....





> Ποιο μηχάνημά μου καλέ?? Με το μηχάνημα του AIS, Distance to, το υπολόγισα...τεσπα...κάνει και λαθάκια.........
> ότι ώρα και να ρθει, όλο και κάποιος θα πάει.....


 Ποιό θα το αντικαταστήσει στη Βενετία...???

----------


## diagoras

> Ποιό θα το αντικαταστήσει στη Βενετία...???


 Ειναι κ αυτη μια απορια.Ο Διας μηπως????

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ειναι κ αυτη μια απορια.Ο Διας μηπως????


Το Ολυμπία....ήδη είναι καθοδόν για Πάτρα.... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Το Ολυμπία....ήδη είναι καθοδόν για Πάτρα....


 Ναι αλλα θα κατεβει το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ.Με ενα καραβι θα μεινει στην Ανκωνα αν παει η ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Βενετια?

----------


## MILTIADIS

στην αγκωνα θα παει το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και το κρουζ και στη βενετια το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ..απλα τα πραγματα.και το ευρωπη θα ερθει πειραια τον γεναρη και οχι τωρα!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ναι αλλα θα κατεβει το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ.Με ενα καραβι θα μεινει στην Ανκωνα αν παει η ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Βενετια?


Βρε γιατί βιάζεστε??? Τον Γενάρη θα κατέβει το Ευρώπη!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ο Ίκαρος μπαινει στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας αυτή την ώρα.

----------


## polykas

_Έπεσε από την δεξαμενή..._

----------


## ορφεας

έφτασε στον Πειραιά σήμερα στις 08:50...

----------


## ορφεας

Θα παραμείνει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι έως και τις 5/1/2010.

----------


## nkr

Το IKARUS PALACE στον προλιμενα του Πειραια την πρωτοχρονια. :Very Happy: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262358698

----------


## cpt babis

Σημερα το πρωι.....ο Ικαρος.....
DSC00597_6635312010.JPG
για τους artmios syntixakis και theofilos ship  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aυτα είναι......thanks cpt babi!!!Nα είσαι καλά!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ-Στον Πειραια 01/01/2010*

P1011839.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ικαρος Παλας πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια 
PEIRAIEYS 022.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

To Ikarus Palace
DSC00596.JPG
Αφιερωμενη στους Trakman,artmios sintihakis,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,dokimakos21. :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αν και πρεπει να σκαναρω καποιες.Και μια απο εμενα το 2000 Πατρα.Αφιερωμενη στους λατρεις.Βαπορας με τα ολα του...

100_2124.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ετσιιιιιιιιι.....Μανο πες τα!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Και μια για σενα Αρτεμη.Σαν τρελος ανταποκριτης του Ν.Ηρακλειου

*100_2119.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Μπαμπη ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.Μανο:shock::shock:τι μας εκανες τωρα.Ο Ικαρος πιο ομορφος απο ποτε

----------


## theofilos-ship

Να'σαι καλα Διαγορας.Απλα πρεπει να σκαναρω μερικες και βαριεμαι που ζω ! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Και μια για σενα Αρτεμη.Σαν τρελος ανταποκριτης του Ν.Ηρακλειου*
> 
> 100_2119.jpg


 Να'σαι καλα Μανωλιόοοοοοο.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αυτα ειναι!!!μαζεμενα μας τα πετας αποψε μανο!!σκαναρε,σκαναρε! :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΙΚΑΡΟΣ.Πατρα 2000

*100_2165.jpg

----------


## polykas

*To πλοίο από σήμερα πλέον βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.*

----------


## MILTIADIS

> *ΙΚΑΡΟΣ.Πατρα 2000*
> 
> 100_2165.jpg


 αυτα ηταν χρωματα!!!!με τον πριγκιπα ζωγραφισμενο στο χερι και χωρις κοκκινα ζωναρια στο πλαι!!ας οψεται ο μεγαλοεπενδυτης του 2005 που εσχατος εγινε κ εξωφυλλο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): δεν φτανει που μας ρημαξε,μας αλλαξε κ τα σινιαλα..

----------


## sea_serenade

Μωρέ εδώ μας άλλαξε τα φώτα, στα σινιάλα κολλάς!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Iκαρος Παλας*...Πειραιας 31-12-2009.

DSCN0940.jpg

----------


## djimmy83

hi,

Would I like to know if “Ikarus Palace” is on sale and knowledge which makes the ship at pireas ?? thank you in advance  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005:

Ikarus Palace@Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## vinman

Πολύ πιο όμορφο με τα πράσινα γράμματα στο πλάι....
Όμορφη φωτογραφία Appia!!Nα 'σαι καλά!

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφο το βαπορι με αυτα τα χρωματα.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε appia

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Πανεμορφο το βαπορι με αυτα τα χρωματα.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε appia


Συμφωνω.Ειδικα με τα πρασινα και τον πριγγιπα σκαλιστο,και οχι μια μεταλλοκατασκευη.

----------


## diagoras

> Συμφωνω.Ειδικα με τα πρασινα και τον πριγγιπα σκαλιστο,και οχι μια μεταλλοκατασκευη.


Εσυ σκαναρε,μην βαριεσαι. :Wink: Ξερουμε οτι εχεις

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σου φίλε Appia! Δίνεις ρέστα σήμερα!

----------


## polykas

> Το 2005:
> 
> Ikarus Palace@Kerkyra.jpg


_Σε ευχαριστούμε Appia, για όλες τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας..._

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες, αποτελούν ένα μικρό ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου σε όλους σας, για αυτά που μοιραζόσαστε μαζί μας καθημερινά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ενα μουντο πρωινο στην Ηγουμενιτσα.Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο Appia_1978για την απαιχτη φωτο τουπλοιου που μας χαρισε.
P1010117-2.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικη Φιλιππε.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ετσι!!!!κακως τις κρυβατε τοσο καιρο φιλοι Αρρια 1978&Φιλιππος Αιγιο! :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

AΧΧΧΧΧ ερωτά μου αγιατρευτε κ καημέ μου μεγάλε!!!!Βαποράκλααααα....σας χιλιοευχαριστω που μου δωσατε την ευκαιρεί να τον θαυμάσω κ με αυτα τα χρώματααα!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μας κατάλαβαν Αρτέμη !  :Wink:  Κουκλί είναι !

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλιππε, πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ενα μουντο πρωινο στην Ηγουμενιτσα.Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο Appia_1978για την απαιχτη φωτο τουπλοιου που μας χαρισε.
> P1010117-2.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αφου σας αρεσε η επομενη αφιερωμενη σε ολους σας.
DPSCamera_0063.JPG

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε Φίλιππε!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πωωω..τι ανεβασες παλι ρε φιλιππε!!!ευχαριστουμε!! :Very Happy: 
προσεξτε τον ζωγραφιστο Μινωα στο φουγαρο!!πραγματικο εργο τεχνης!!!!

ανεβαστε κι αλο πρασινισμενο ικαρο/πασιφαη γιατι χανομαστεεε!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Οπως το λες φιλε MILTIADIS πραγματικο εργο τεχνης που σε συνδιασμο με το πρασινο χρωμα εκανε τα πλοια αυτα πιο ζεστα.Θα βρω και τις υπολοιπες και μαλλον αυριο θα ανεβασω κι αλλες.Προς το παρων ανεβαζω μια φωτογραφια με μια ωραια λεπτομερεια απο τις καμπινες του πλοιου.
DSC00221.JPG

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και αλλη μια αφιερωμενη στους φιλους vinman,MILTIADIS,artmios sintihakis,Thanasis89 και diagoras
P1010120.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε, να είσαι καλά !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλιππε πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες του Ίκαρου με τα ωραιότερα σινιάλα του!!Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!! *

----------


## diagoras

> Και αλλη μια αφιερωμενη στους φιλους vinman,MILTIADIS,artmios sintihakis,Thanasis89 και diagoras
> P1010120.jpg


 Εστιασες στο ωραιοτερο σημειο Φιλιππε.Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## MILTIADIS

θα συμφωνησω με οσα ειπε παραπανω ο φιλος diagoras!ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαζι με τα Superfast XI XII το πιο ομορφο νεοτευκτο 200 μετρων!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ο Ίκαρος στην Ηγουμενίτσα υπό καταρακτωδής βροχή !!
P1090285.jpg
*ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ !*

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα. Κρίμα να μας να φύγει και αυτό ...

----------


## ορφεας

Λογικά απο 15/6/2010 θα φύγει.

----------


## Νικόλας

Ας δούμε ακόμα μια από το ρεμέντζο του !!
P1090287.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα 3 φώτο του πανέμορφου πλοίου !!
P1090288.jpg


P1090293.jpg


P1090297.jpg
ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ !!
(οι φώτο είναι υπό βροχή γι αυτό δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες )

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ωραιος!ενταξει,αυτο που θελουμε να δουμε το βλεπουμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ενα φυλλαδιο με χαρακτηριστικα και με τις πηρεσιες του πλοιου.
scan0007.jpg

scan0006.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

ΠΩ ΠΩ. Σαν χτες το θυμαμαι.Και τα νεοτευκτα των Μινωικων με Αρετουσα,Ικαρο,Πασιφαη high speed.Που ειχανε στο εξωφυλλο και φτερα τυπου superfast,(και καλα)

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ωραίο! Πού το ξετρύπωσες;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το εχω απο το 1999 οταν ακομα το πλοιο ταξιδευε στην Ανκονα.Ειχα παρει αρκετα αλλα μονο ενα μου απεμεινε.Ειχα και απο την ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ και απο την ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ αλλα χαθηκαν :cry::cry::cry::cry:

----------


## vinman

> Το εχω απο το 1999 οταν ακομα το πλοιο ταξιδευε στην Ανκονα.Ειχα παρει αρκετα αλλα μονο ενα μου απεμεινε.Ειχα και απο την ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ και απο την ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ αλλα χαθηκαν.....


...στο τέλος των φωτογραφιών μέσα απο το παρακάτω link έχει και Αρετούσα και Πασιφάη... :Wink: 
Έτσι για να τα ξαναθυμηθείς... :Wink: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=206

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ειπα και εγω δεν θα τα εχεις εσυ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .Βλεπω πως εβγαζε και για τα παλιοτερα πλοια γιατι εγω νομιζα πως το εκανε μονο για τα νεοτευκτα.Ευχαριστω που μου τα θυμισες.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, τι γίνεται; Μεθυσμένος ήμουν τότε; :mrgreen:
Τόσες φορές ταξίδεψα εκείνα τα χρόνια με τις Μινωικές και ποτέ δεν είδα αυτά τα φυλλάδια ...!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ-Σημερα κατα την εξοδο του απο το λιμανι για να ελευθερωσει χωρο για το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙ...*
*P2220003.JPG*

----------


## CORFU

αυτο το πραγμα δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω το ιδιο εγινε και την Πρωτοχρονια που βγηκε το sfvi για να μπουμε εμειs με το sfxi

----------


## TOM

To ikarus palace λιγο πριν μπει σημερα στο λιμανι της κερκυρας.Αν και εγινα μουσκεμα και ψιλοαρρωστησα πιστευω πως αξιζε τον κοπο....

ikaruspalas.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε μου ΤΟΜ συγχαρητήριααααα......¶ξιζε ο κόπος σου κ με το παραπάνω βέβαια!!Να σαι καλα κ περστικά!!!Η φωτό είνα για καδράρισμα...Don't panic..σε πληροφορώ οτι παρόμοιες φάσεις εχω ζήσει κ εγώ κ τελικά το αποτέλεσμα με δικαίωσε κ με το παραπάνω......

----------


## agathi2010

> To ikarus palace λιγο πριν μπει σημερα στο λιμανι της κερκυρας.Αν και εγινα μουσκεμα και ψιλοαρρωστησα πιστευω πως αξιζε τον κοπο....
> 
> ikaruspalas.jpg


 αψογη φωτογραφια φιλε μου.πολυ καλη.μπραβο :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Σαφεστατα και αξιζε ττον κοπο φιλτατε ΤΟΜ.. :Razz: πολυ ομορφη ειναι!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> To ikarus palace λιγο πριν μπει σημερα στο λιμανι της κερκυρας.Αν και εγινα μουσκεμα και ψιλοαρρωστησα πιστευω πως αξιζε τον κοπο....
> 
> ikaruspalas.jpg


*Φανταστικη φωτογραφια φιλε ΤΟΜ...!!Αμεση ανταποκριση παντα παο την Κερκυρα...!!*

----------


## TOM

Και αλλες 3 ακομα.Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.Αφιερωμενες σε ολους σας.

ikaruspalas3.jpg

ikaruspalas1.jpg

ikaruspalas2.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Τα παιδιά τα είπαν όλα ΤΟΜ!!! ¶ξιζε τον κόπο και με το παραπάνω!!!! Εξαιρετικό αποτέλεσμα!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μετα τις καταπληκτικες φωτο του TOM απο την πανεμορφη Κερκυρα βαζω και εγω μια καταπλωρη στην Ηγουμενιτσα.
Καράβια 019.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

καταρχην και παλι συγχαρητηρια στον ΤΟΜ

Φιλιππε!!!!με τα παλια σινιαλα ε??ευχαριστουμε!! :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εννοειτε φιλε MILTIADIS με τα original τα σινιαλα.Εχω και κατι φωτογραφιες αλλες αλλα θελω να τις σκαναρω σε εναν φιλο μου.Μαλλον το Σαββατο το βραδυ.

----------


## vinman

Φίλε ΤΟΜ περαστικά για το κρυολόγημα που άρπαξες χαρίζοντας μας τις παραπάνω όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Ίκαρου!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Trakman

Ένα πανέμορφο βαπόρι αναμένει στη ράδα...
Για όλους τους φίλους του!

Trakakis_P2227556.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια Γιωργο ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι και με τρομερο φουγαρο!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ενα υπεροχο βαπορι μεσα απο μια πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ενα *υπεροχο βαπορι* μεσα απο μια πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια.


...και παρα πολυ καλοταξιδο, απο προσωπικη εμπειρια αυτο!!!

----------


## nickosps

Γιώργο πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## diagoras

> ...και παρα πολυ καλοταξιδο, απο προσωπικη εμπειρια αυτο!!!


 Πολυ σωστος captain_nionio.Εχω ταξιδεψει κι εγω με το βαπορι και τα λεγομενα σου τα εχω βιωσει σε 6αρακι

----------


## mch

Τι να πω εγώ που έχω ταξιδέψει με 9+ ?Πάντως κούναγε ελάχιστα!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## CORFU

εγω νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο και η πορεια του ανεμου πλωρα-πρυμα-πλαγια

----------


## Thanasis89

Η αγάπη μου της Αδριατικής ! Γιώργο τέλεια ! Τέλεια Χρώματα ! Μπράβο ! Όπως είπε και ο vinman, Trakman rules...  :Wink:

----------


## mch

> εγω νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο και η πορεια του ανεμου πλωρα-πρυμα-πλαγια


 Όταν ταξιδευα εγω φυσαγε πλαγια και η ολη κατασταση ηταν καταπληκτικη!!!Τρομερη εμπειρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος  :Very Happy: . Χαρισμένη στον ιδιοκτήτη της  :Wink: 

P1280167photo.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους του πλοίου!!

Trakakis_P4120422.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για άλλη μία φορά θα πώ....Trakman Rules...
Μοναδικά χρώματα σε μία εξαιρετικά πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο!!*

----------


## diagoras

Μαγικη.Πανεμορφα χρωματα.Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο

----------


## Appia_1978

Απλά καταπληκτική, Γιώργο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη από τη Νότια σήμερα...
Για τους vinman, Thanasis89, dokimakos21, Nikos V, diagoras, Appia, Nissos Mykonos, douzoune, DimitrisT, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, NikosP, Maroulis Nikos, Leo, rocinante, nickosps, mike rodos

Trakakis_P4290912.jpg
Trakakis_P4290936.jpg
Trakakis_P4290945.jpg
Trakakis_P4290959.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Εκπληκτικες Γιωργο.Δεν εχω λογια.Ευχαριστω πολυ.Πανεμορφο το βαπορι

----------


## vinman

*Tι να σχολιάσω;
Ασχολίαστες.....:shock:
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο...!!!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργαρε Σ' Ευχαριστώ Πάρα πολύ ! Είναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ όπως πάντα...

----------


## NikosP

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Γιώργο, σ΄ευχαριστούμε!
Πραγματικά πανέμορφο βαπόρι.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!Η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών σου είναι γνωστή!!Γι' αυτό και δεν θα σχολιάσω..!!Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!*

----------


## DimitrisT

Μοναδικά χρώματα,εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες :Surprised:  :Surprised: !!!!!!!Μπράβο Γιώργο!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Τα λογια για ακομα μια φορα ειναι περιττα...!!ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ οπως παντα οι φωτογραφιες σου Γιωργο...!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...!*

----------


## Appia_1978

Απλά καταπληκτικές Γιώργο!!!

Θα είναι πολύ κρίμα, έαν φύγει πραγματικά τώρα τον Ιούνιο. Θα είχε τόσα πολλά να προσφέρει ακόμα ... Και από γραμμές, τι να πω, καμία σύγκριση έναντι των νέων. Υπερέχει παντού  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Ρε Γιώργο τι έκανες πάλι ρε φίλε???
Φοβερόςςςς! Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Θα είναι πολύ κρίμα, έαν φύγει πραγματικά τώτα τον Ιούνιο.


Αφου συγχαρω κ εγω με τη σειρα μου τον trakman για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες του,να πω πανω σ αυτο που αναφερεις φιλε Appia οτι ειναι πολυ πιθανο να μη μας κουνησει το μαντηλι τελικα ο ικαρος τωρα τον ιουνη μετα την αφιξη του ΚΡΟΥΖ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.στο ανανεωμενο φυλλαδιο της εταιρειας το οποιο θα κυκλοφορησει σε λιγες εβδομαδες φαινεται πλεον στον πινακα δρομολογιων της βενετιας μεχρι το τελος της δρομολογιακης περιοδου(31-10-10)!!!το εμφανιζει μαλιστα εναλαξ τις ιδιες μερες με το ολυμπια παλας!!:???:Θα φυγει τελικα η ολυμπια??θα παει κανενα απ τα δυο για καμια ναυλωση??θα φυγουν τα κρουζ(μακροπροθεσμα)κ τον κρατανε για καβατζα για μετα τον ικαρο??η μηπως θα επαληθευτουν τελικα οι γραφες??
περισοτερες πληροφοριες συντομα.. :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο, πολυ πολυ ομορφες και αρχοντικες.

----------


## konigi

Ρεσιτάλ!!!!!Μια φωτογραφία όσο χίλιες λέξεις!!!!
Μια ερώτηση!!!
Έχει σφραγισμένο πλωριό καταπέλτη ή ειναι έτοιμο σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί?

----------


## MILTIADIS

φιλε konigi τον πλωριο καταπελτη της αδερφης του ικαρου τον εχω δει ανοικτο..:wink:δεν τον ανοιγουν και ποτε βεβαια..

----------


## konigi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μιλτιάδη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που αναφέρεις φίλε Μιλτιάδη!!!
Θα αναμείνουμε με αγωνία τη συνέχεια του έργου  :Wink: 




> Αφου συγχαρω κ εγω με τη σειρα μου τον trakman για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες του,να πω πανω σ αυτο που αναφερεις φιλε Appia οτι ειναι πολυ πιθανο να μη μας κουνησει το μαντηλι τελικα ο ικαρος τωρα τον ιουνη μετα την αφιξη του ΚΡΟΥΖ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.στο ανανεωμενο φυλλαδιο της εταιρειας το οποιο θα κυκλοφορησει σε λιγες εβδομαδες φαινεται πλεον στον πινακα δρομολογιων της βενετιας μεχρι το τελος της δρομολογιακης περιοδου(31-10-10)!!!το εμφανιζει μαλιστα εναλαξ τις ιδιες μερες με το ολυμπια παλας!!:???:Θα φυγει τελικα η ολυμπια??θα παει κανενα απ τα δυο για καμια ναυλωση??θα φυγουν τα κρουζ(μακροπροθεσμα)κ τον κρατανε για καβατζα για μετα τον ικαρο??η μηπως θα επαληθευτουν τελικα οι γραφες??
> περισοτερες πληροφοριες συντομα..

----------


## mch

Μακάρι να παραμείναι ο Ίκαρος αλλά στην μέση είναι και ο Ζεύς,ο οποίος αγοράστηκε...:?

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, στο ais δείχνει ένα Ίκαρος Πάλας στο Νυδρί. 
Πρόκειται για το Ίκαρος των Μινωικών ή για κάποιο γιωτ; Λέει μήκος 32 μέτρα, αλλά τα τεχνικά στοιχεία είναι πολλές φορές λάθος στο ais.

Εάν πρόκειται για γιωτ, ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για την όποια αναστάτωση!!!

----------


## Ed87kas

Μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοϊο ειναι, της ιδιας ετερειας που εχει κ το MAKEDONIA PALACE που ειναι ακριβος διπλα του αυτην την στιγμη αραγμενο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα, σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## Trakman

Για τον konigi

Trakakis_P4290919a.jpg

----------


## konigi

Nα΄σαι καλα φίλε Γιώργο!!!
Ευχαριστω πολύ για τα αριστουργήματα που χαρίζεις σε μένα αλλα και σε όλους μας.

----------


## vinman

Μαγική φωτογραφία του Ίκαρου Γιώργο... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis



----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη! Σε ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πανέμορφη...! :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Trakman και Akis-dionyshs Απο τις ποιο ομορφες φωτο του βαποριου που εχω δει.ΑΨΟΓΕΣ :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίο βαπόρι ρε γαμότο έχει μια φινέτσα !! :Very Happy: 
P4010248.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> ωραίο βαπόρι ρε γαμότο έχει μια φινέτσα !!
> P4010248.jpg


 
ΜΠΙΠ ... Θα μας κλείσουν το φορουμ και τι θα κανουμε ??

----------


## Νικόλας

ας βαλω μια βραδνη φώτο έτσι για το καλό ! :Very Happy: 
P4180626.jpg
(πφ δεν έχω ύπνο :mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες, Νικόλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΤΟ 'IKARUS PALACE' ΣΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74_E2XTT-dg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

na ebloutisoume ligo to Forum k na charisoume stous filous k thamones fotografiko iliko.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

choris logia

----------


## Super Jet

Απο μεσα Ιουνίου το πλοίο δεν έχει δρομολόγια. μηπως ξέρει κάποιος αν θα πουληθεί;

----------


## mch

Δεν νομίζω να αγοράσει ένα τόσο μεγάλο και τόσο ακριβό πλοίο για αυτήν τη γραμμή η NEL. Ίσως κάποιο παλιότερο και μικρότερο όπως το ΕΛΛΗ της Endeavor,αφού σύντομα η εταιρία θα δρομολογήσει και το Princess T. Βέβαια όλα αυτά ειναι υποθέσεις.Το τι θα γίνει σίγουρα με τον Ίκαρο θα το μάθουμε μόνο όταν οι Μινωικές βγάλουν κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ισως ειναι το Απόλλων ... απ ΄οτι ειδα σε μια συζήτηση στο θέμα του πλοιου ..

Συγγνώμη για το off-topic

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Παιδιά ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ...για κανένα λόγο δεν είναι γι αυτη την γραμμή....Το βαπόρι που θα έρθει λογικά είναι μεγάλο.....Μην ξεχνάτε ότι κ το IONIAN QUEEN πωλήτε!! :Wink: 
Παρακαλώ τους mod να μεταφερθούν τα ποστ στο θέμα της Γραμμής Κρήτης-Θεσ/νικης!!

----------


## konigi

Αυτό είχα ακούσει και ο εγω!!!
Πως το πλοίο θα παραμείνει σε Ελληνικά χέρια και μάλιστα θα το αγοράσει μεγάλη Ελληνική εταιρία.
Πάντως στην θέση του Λατω μια χαρά θα δίπλωνε τον Ελυρο.

----------


## minoan

an brei h NEL h' h ANEK 75000000 na to paroun megia tous me xara tous ... alla einai toso xlwmo... kitrino mhn sas pw

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Η ΑΝΕΚ τα έχει τα λεφτά...φίλε μου minoan!!:wink:..To θέμα είναι να τον αγοράσει...Το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι δεν πρέπει να φύγει απο την Ελλάδα!!Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση..δεν βρίσκω άλλη μεγάλη εταιρεία να είναι σε θέση να δωσει γυρω στα 75.000.000 ευρώ πλην του Βγνόπουλου!!Αλλά για να δούμε..το μέλλον θα δείξει!!

----------


## minoan

k egw file Artemh poly 8a h8ela na to eblepa gia xronia akoma sthn ellada... alla vlepwntas thn poreia ths PASIPHAE ... nomizw 8a thn akolou8hsei k o IKAROS k makari na vgw psefths

----------


## mch

Μακάρι πάντως να παραμείνει σε ελληνικά χέρια για να έχουμε την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουμε να ταξιδεύουμε μαζί του!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ετσιιιι ...ετσιιιιι....!!φιλε μου mch!!

----------


## mch

Ορίστε και μία φωτο άπό το περασμένο καλοκαίρι στην Βενετία.
100_0857_ii.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για ολους τους φιλους του...πριν λιγες μερες στην Πατρα...

----------


## mitsakos

> k egw file Artemh poly 8a h8ela na to eblepa gia xronia akoma sthn ellada... alla vlepwntas thn poreia ths PASIPHAE ... nomizw 8a thn akolou8hsei k o IKAROS k makari na vgw psefths


ισως και να βγεις καθως απο οτι ακουω απο μελη του πληρωματος ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ θα συνεχισει ως εχει στην γραμμη αυτο σημαινει τρια πλοια η μινωικη για ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ

----------


## rouli726

> εσωτερικα πλανα του ικαρου (η της πασιφαης)
> απο την καινουργια ταινια ελληνικης παραγωγης, 'γκινες'


αν προκειται για την ελληνικη ταινια του καφετζοπουλου,ειναι το ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ.
το ξερω γτ δουλευα εκει κ την ημερα π κατεβηκα για τα σωστικα,εμπαιναν για γυρισμα.

----------


## diomides

στο μονο που ειχα προσεξει να διαφερουν ο ικαρος και η πασιφαη απο μακρυα ειδικα τον τελευταιο χρονο ηταν 2 φωτακια πισω απ τα radar, που στον ικαρο αναβε μονο το ενα:???:

----------


## rouli726

> ισως και να βγεις καθως απο οτι ακουω απο μελη του πληρωματος ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ θα συνεχισει ως εχει στην γραμμη αυτο σημαινει τρια πλοια η μινωικη για ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ


μετα απο 3χρονη εργασιακη εμπειρια στις μινωικες,μπορω να σου πω φιλε πως τα πληρωματα εχουν ειτε ελαχιστη ειτε παραπλανητικη πληροφορηση.. :Sad:

----------


## rouli726

> Ορίστε και μία φωτο άπό το περασμένο καλοκαίρι στην Βενετία.
> 100_0857_ii.jpg


αχ,εκει ημουν,ωραιες εποχες :Razz:

----------


## mitsakos

> μετα απο 3χρονη εργασιακη εμπειρια στις μινωικες,μπορω να σου πω φιλε πως τα πληρωματα εχουν ειτε ελαχιστη ειτε παραπλανητικη πληροφορηση..


σε αυτο ισως και να εχεις δικιο γιατι μου φαινεται χλωμο τρια πλοια στην βενετια τετιους καιρος αλλα απο την αλλη γιατι αγοραζουν το ZEUS αφου ηδη θα τους περισσευει ενα πλοιο :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> αλλα απο την αλλη γιατι αγοραζουν το ZEUS αφου ηδη θα τους περισσευει ενα πλοιο


Φιλοι μου ας κανουμε υπομονη και θα μαθουμε το πολυ σ ενα μηνα τι θα γινει με τον ικαρο..Και δεν περισευει κανενα πλοιο.μην ξεχναμε οτι τα δυο cruise ειναι περαστικα απο τη χωρα μας και θα μεινουν το πολυ 1,5 χρονο ακομα κοντα μας.Συνεπως θα πρεπει να υπαρχει''καβατζα''για μετα.

----------


## rouli726

> Φιλοι μου ας κανουμε υπομονη και θα μαθουμε το πολυ σ ενα μηνα τι θα γινει με τον ικαρο..Και δεν περισευει κανενα πλοιο.μην ξεχναμε οτι τα δυο cruise ειναι περαστικα απο τη χωρα μας και θα μεινουν το πολυ 1,5 χρονο ακομα κοντα μας.Συνεπως θα πρεπει να υπαρχει''καβατζα''για μετα.


αυτο ομολογω πως δε το ηξερα?τι ειναι αυτα πω πω
και μετα τι θα κανουν?θα φερουν πισω τα πουλημενα???
ενας θεος ξερει

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ποια πουλημενα??δεν εχει πουληθει ο ζευς,αγορασμενος ειναι.Ουτε και ο ικαρος φυσικα.αρα υπομονη να δουμε αν δουλεψουν τα κρουιζ και βλεπουμε ξαναλεω. :Wink:

----------


## minoan

> Φιλοι μου ας κανουμε υπομονη και θα μαθουμε το πολυ σ ενα μηνα τι θα γινει με τον ικαρο..Και δεν περισευει κανενα πλοιο.μην ξεχναμε οτι τα δυο cruise ειναι περαστικα απο τη χωρα μας και θα μεινουν το πολυ 1,5 χρονο ακομα κοντα μας.Συνεπως θα πρεπει να υπαρχει''καβατζα''για μετα.


Αυτό με τον 1,5 χρόνο για τα CRUISE απο που προέκυψε ακριβώς;

----------


## MILTIADIS

Η συμβαση ναυλωσης του κρουιζ ευρωπη ειναι 2ετης..ηδη εχει περασει μισος χρονος αρα 1,5..απλα μαθηματικα! :Very Happy:

----------


## johnny7b

Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η σύμβαση δεν θα ανανεωθεί. Αλλά και να μην ανανεωθεί ακόμα, 1.5 χρόνος μόνο και μόνο για καβάτζα είναι πολύς. Η λογική λέει ότι αν η εταιρία το σκέφτεται έτσι, θα προσπαθήσει να τον ναυλώσει. Εκτός φυσικά αν θεωρεί ότι 3 πλοία στη γραμμή της Βενετίας είναι κερδοφόρα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ε μα προφανως καβατζα=ναυλωση..Οσο για τη συμβαση δεν ειπα οτι δεν θα ανανεωθει ντε και καλα,αλλα σε περιπτωση που δεν ανανεωθει κατι πρεπει να χεις για μετα.Μονο ετσι εξηγειται και η αγορα και παραμονη στο εξωτερικο του ζευς αλλωστε.

----------


## minoan

O Grimaldi δεν νομίζω να πάρει τα CRUISE από την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ για να τα βάλει αλλού - χωρίς να έχει που να τα βάλει - και να αφήσει την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ με το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ και το ZEUS έστω στην Βενετία και να ξαναβάλει τα παλάτια στην Ανκώνα! Υποτίθεται ότι το μεγάλο του κάστρο εκτός του Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς είναι το Πάτρα-Ανκώνα!
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι μια εταιρεία ακόμη και αν δεν θέλουν κάποιοι να το δεχτούν άρα δε μπορεί να την βλέπει ανταγωνιστικά!

----------


## rouli726

> O Grimaldi δεν νομίζω να πάρει τα CRUISE από την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ για να τα βάλει αλλού - χωρίς να έχει που να τα βάλει - και να αφήσει την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ με το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ και το ZEUS έστω στην Βενετία και να ξαναβάλει τα παλάτια στην Ανκώνα! Υποτίθεται ότι το μεγάλο του κάστρο εκτός του Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς είναι το Πάτρα-Ανκώνα!
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι μια εταιρεία ακόμη και αν δεν θέλουν κάποιοι να το δεχτούν άρα δε μπορεί να την βλέπει ανταγωνιστικά!



ναι τι να πω,σπουδαιο καραβι το ζευς!ανταξιο των παλατιων!

αυτο π ξερω εγω ειναι πως πριν 3 χρονια που ξεκινησα στις μινωικες ηταν η μεγαλυτερη δυναμη στη γραμμη πατρα ιταλια ενω τωρα ψαχνουν επιβατες με τα κυαλια!
προσωπικα ουκ ολιγες φορες ειχα ακουσει απο οδηγους φορτηγων ,τον τελευταιο καιρο π ημουν στο ικαρος,να μου λενε πως αλλαζαν το προγραμμα τους μονο και μονο για να μη φυγουν με το κρουιζ ευρωπη,λογω πληρωματος.

----------


## mch

Επίσης ένα τεράστιο μειονέκτημα που έχουν τα 2 Cruise είναι πως δεν υποστηρίζουν την υπηρεσία camping on board που είναι υπερκερδοφόρα για τις Μινωικές και για όλες τις εταιρίες της Αδριατικής. Έτσι είχα σκεφτεί πως ο Ζευς θα μπορούσε να εξηπυρετήσει, έστω και λίγο, την γραμμή της Αγκώνας αλλά το καλοκαίρι είναι ναυλωμένος αλλού. Αυτό θα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για τις Μινωικές, καθώς τώρα όσοι διαθέτουν τροχόσπιτα και campers θα στραφούν αναγκαστικά σε άλλες εταιρίες (ΑΝΕΚ & Superfast).

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αν και εχουμε ξεφυγει απο το θεμα του ΙΚΑΡΟΣ θα πω οτι στα κρουιζ ισχυει μια νεα παροχη για τους campers η οποια λεγεται all inclusive camping και κατα την οποια στους εχοντες τροχοσπιτα παρεχεται καμπινα με αρκετα μειωμενη τιμη και ενα δωρεαν γευμα.Ετσι φορτωνονται καθημερινα και τροχοσπιτα με αυτον τον τροπο.

----------


## minoan

> ναι τι να πω,σπουδαιο καραβι το ζευς!ανταξιο των παλατιων!
> 
> αυτο π ξερω εγω ειναι πως πριν 3 χρονια που ξεκινησα στις μινωικες ηταν η μεγαλυτερη δυναμη στη γραμμη πατρα ιταλια ενω τωρα ψαχνουν επιβατες με τα κυαλια!
> προσωπικα ουκ ολιγες φορες ειχα ακουσει απο οδηγους φορτηγων ,τον τελευταιο καιρο π ημουν στο ικαρος,να μου λενε πως αλλαζαν το προγραμμα τους μονο και μονο για να μη φυγουν με το κρουιζ ευρωπη,λογω πληρωματος.


Δε νομίζω ότι έχουν πλέον να λένε για το πλήρωμα! Μόνο στα γκαράζ & στα ταμεία εστιατορίων & self service δεν είναι έλληνες! Όσο για τον κόσμο με τα κυάλια, εξήγησέ μου τί ακριβώς ξεφορτώνει 3 ώρες κάθε φορά στην Ανκώνα αν δεν είναι γεμάτο  :Confused:

----------


## Νικόλας

πφφφ έχω ντέρτια από τον Θρύλο γαμότο
οπότε ας βάλω μια φώτο από Ηγουμενίτσα
Ικαρος το βράδυ  :Very Happy: 
P4180626.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ !!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Α ρε Νικολα μας φαγανε αποψε!!!Ωραια ομως η φωτο σ ευχαριστουμε!! :Razz: 

Και ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ παντως γαυρος πρεπει να ειναι αν κρινω απο τον χρωματισμο του :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα ευχαριστώ φίλε !!
καλά αυτός(ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ)βαμένος γαύρος είναι !:mrgreen:

----------


## mch

Ηγουμενίτσα τον Αύγουστο του 2008  :Very Happy: 
Ikarus Palace.jpg

----------


## rouli726

> Δε νομίζω ότι έχουν πλέον να λένε για το πλήρωμα! Μόνο στα γκαράζ & στα ταμεία εστιατορίων & self service δεν είναι έλληνες! Όσο για τον κόσμο με τα κυάλια, εξήγησέ μου τί ακριβώς ξεφορτώνει 3 ώρες κάθε φορά στην Ανκώνα αν δεν είναι γεμάτο


αγαπητε φίλε,αν θεωρείς πως η ποιότητα του συκεκριμένου πλοίου είναι αντάξια των παλατιών,ειναι αποψη σου,δε χρειαζεται να συμφωνουμε σε ολα.
εγω μιλαω παντα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και απο οσα μου λενε οι συναδελφοι μου.
προφανως και δεν εχω τις καταστασεις επιβατων καθε φορα,δεν ειναι δικη μου δουλεια αυτη.
όσον αφορά το πλήρωμα,είναι λίγοι αυτοί που αναφέρεις?
εμένα με δυσαρεστεί που πολύς κόσμος,λόγω αλλαγών που αφορούν άλλους,μένουν άνεργοι ή ανασφάλιστοι..τι να κανουμε που αυτος ειναι ο πονος μου,γιατι ξερω τι δουλεια ριχνει ο καθενας εκει μεσα!
σαφεστατα ,οι επιχειρηματιες δεν ειναι ιεραποστολοι,ουτε οι εταιρειες φιλανθρωπικα ιδρυματα,ειναι λογικο.
απλα εγω λεω την αποψη μου,μετα απο 3 χρονια που εκανα αυτη τη δουλεια στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια.
κι επειδη εχω ξεφυγει παρα πολυ,η αποψη μου ηταν επι του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου σε αντιπαραβολη με το υπεροχο "ικαρος παλλας".
ευχαριστω

----------


## MILTIADIS

> όσον αφορά το πλήρωμα,είναι λίγοι αυτοί που αναφέρεις?


Αυτη τη στιγμη πανω απο το 60% του πληρωματος στο κρουιζ ειναι ελληνες και πιστευω οτι αν αναλογιστει κανεις οτι φερει κοινοτικη σημαια ειναι ενα παρα πολυ καλο ποσοστο!
Ουσιστικα περα απο τους αξιωματικους που ειναι Ιταλοι,υπαρχουν και αλλα 2-3 ατομα επισης ιταλοι που δουλευουν στις ταμειακες του εστιατορειου κ του self-service οι υπολοιποι στο ξενοδοχειακο ειναι ελληνες,ενω στο γκαραζ υπαρχουν ιταλοι,ελληνες και λιγοι ρουμανοι

----------


## minoan

> αγαπητε φίλε,αν θεωρείς πως η ποιότητα του συκεκριμένου πλοίου είναι αντάξια των παλατιών,ειναι αποψη σου,δε χρειαζεται να συμφωνουμε σε ολα.
> εγω μιλαω παντα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και απο οσα μου λενε οι συναδελφοι μου.
> προφανως και δεν εχω τις καταστασεις επιβατων καθε φορα,δεν ειναι δικη μου δουλεια αυτη.
> όσον αφορά το πλήρωμα,είναι λίγοι αυτοί που αναφέρεις?
> εμένα με δυσαρεστεί που πολύς κόσμος,λόγω αλλαγών που αφορούν άλλους,μένουν άνεργοι ή ανασφάλιστοι..τι να κανουμε που αυτος ειναι ο πονος μου,γιατι ξερω τι δουλεια ριχνει ο καθενας εκει μεσα!
> σαφεστατα ,οι επιχειρηματιες δεν ειναι ιεραποστολοι,ουτε οι εταιρειες φιλανθρωπικα ιδρυματα,ειναι λογικο.
> απλα εγω λεω την αποψη μου,μετα απο 3 χρονια που εκανα αυτη τη δουλεια στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια.
> κι επειδη εχω ξεφυγει παρα πολυ,η αποψη μου ηταν επι του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου σε αντιπαραβολη με το υπεροχο "ικαρος παλλας".
> ευχαριστω


Δεν κατάλαβα που ακριβώς αναφέρθηκα στην ποιότητα του πλοίου! Μάλλον έχουμε μπλέξει τον Ικαρο με το Zeus και με το Cruise!
Μόνο για το ότι δεν τους ψάχνουν με τα κυάλια αναφέρθηκα!
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να τα θέλουμε πάντα όλα δικά μας. Εφόσον έχει κοινοτική σημαία όπως λέει κ ο MILTIADIS μια χαρά είναι το 60% σε πλήρωμα ελλήνων.
Όσο για το ότι πριν 3 χρόνια ήταν η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη, να το πεις σε αυτούς που το έπαιζαν μέτοχοι και με την πρώτη ευκαιρεία ξεπούλησαν την εταιρεία

----------


## rouli726

> Δεν κατάλαβα που ακριβώς αναφέρθηκα στην ποιότητα του πλοίου! Μάλλον έχουμε μπλέξει τον Ικαρο με το Zeus και με το Cruise!
> Μόνο για το ότι δεν τους ψάχνουν με τα κυάλια αναφέρθηκα!
> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να τα θέλουμε πάντα όλα δικά μας. Εφόσον έχει κοινοτική σημαία όπως λέει κ ο MILTIADIS μια χαρά είναι το 60% σε πλήρωμα ελλήνων.
> Όσο για το ότι πριν 3 χρόνια ήταν η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη, να το πεις σε αυτούς που το έπαιζαν μέτοχοι και με την πρώτη ευκαιρεία ξεπούλησαν την εταιρεία


μαλλον λεμε τα ιδια πραγματα με αλλα λογια.τ*ο αρχικο μου σχολιο αφορουσε ενα προηγουμενο και το μονο που ηθελα να πω ηταν πως πλοια σαν το ικαρος δε θα επρεπε να αντικαθιστουνται με πλοια σαν το ζευς!*
οσο για τους μετοχους ακριβως την ιδια αποψη εχω.
μακαρι να μπορουσαν τα νεα κρουιζ να εχουν ελληνες και ασφαλισμενους φυσικα!

----------


## ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟ

μακάρι το πλοιό να μείνει σε ελληνικά χέρια...εύχομαι η ΑΝΕΚ να κάνει το θαύμα της...

----------


## mch

> μακάρι το πλοιό να μείνει σε ελληνικά χέρια...εύχομαι η ΑΝΕΚ να κάνει το θαύμα της...


 Δύσκολο να το πάρει η ΑΝΕΚ...:???:

----------


## mitsakos

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μην μου λες τώρα τέτοιααααααα......... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## mitsakos

ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΙΝΟΑΝ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μήπως ενδέχεται (λέμε τώρα..) να δρομολογηθεί μέσα στο Αιγαίο?
Για παράδειγμα Πειραιάς - Ρόδος να κοντράρει την Blue Star Ferries
ή Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο??

----------


## minoan

Το ότι έκαναν απογραφή δεν σημαίνει τίποτα!
Και στο Ολυμπία έκαναν απογραφή. 
Και μετέφεραν τα πράγματα στο Κρουιζ (από το Ικαρος, στο θέμα του είμαστε άλλωστε)...

Από το Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα λένε για Νότια Ιταλία και Τυνησία από τον όμιλο Grimaldi... (Palermo-Tunisia)

----------


## mitsakos

ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ Ο GRIMALDI ΘΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΥΝΙΣΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΔΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΥΝΙΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ

----------


## mitsakos

> Το ότι έκαναν απογραφή δεν σημαίνει τίποτα!
> Και στο Ολυμπία έκαναν απογραφή για να μεταφέρουν τα πράγματα στο Κρουιζ...
> 
> Από το Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα λένε για Νότια Ιταλία και Τυνησία από τον όμιλο Grimaldi..



ΣΤΟ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕ Ο ΜΗΝΑΣ. ΣΕ ΒΕΒΕΙΩΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΑΚΕΛΑΚΙ ΖΑΧΑΡΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΟΥΙΖ

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα ενα τα χανουμε τα ομορφα πλοια της ακτοπλοϊας μας....!!!
Γιατι το χρημα και την δυναμη να μην τα εχουν τα σωστα χερια....????

----------


## mpal21

paei to ploio naulothike efige prin apo ligo (22:00) kapou pros romi paei

----------


## dokimakos21

Μας αφησε πριν απο λιγο ο Βαπορας Ικαρος ... :Sad: 
Προορισμος Μεσσινα...
ikarus.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Νύχτα μας έφυγε ο βαπορας. Καλά του ταξίδια στα νέα του καθήκοντα.

----------


## Νικόλας

νύχτα έφυγε αλλά είναι ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ
εδώ έρχετε μέρα :mrgreen:
P4010241.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια και συγκριση μεγεθων μεταξυ Λευκιμμης και Ικαρου.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια του βάπορα !!
P4010250.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ*

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Εργαλείο μετα όλα του! !όπου κι αν περνάει ομορφαίνει......

----------


## mch

Κρίμα... Δυστυχώς ήρθε η ώρα να αποχωρηστούμε ένα ακόμη πανέμορφο και εξαιρετικό πλοίο:cry: :Mad: .

----------


## jumpman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! Ξέρουμε τελικά αν ο Ίκαρος πουλήθηκε ή ναυλώθηκε; Τι γραμμή εκτελεί τώρα και για ποια εταιρεία; Επίσης έχει αλλάξει συνιάλα; Έχουμε καμιά πρόσφατη φωτογραφία με τη νεα του φορεσιά αν όντως έχει αλλάξει χρώματα;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το πλοίο φίλε jumpman έχει ναυλωθεί στην εταιρεία Grimaldi και εκτελεί δρομολόγια από Ιταλία προς την Τυνησία με Ελληνική σημαία και Ελληνικό πλήρωμα! Σινιάλα δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας το αναφέρει.*

----------


## mch

Όχι δεν πρέπει να έχει αλλάξει σινιάλα γιατί και στον στόλο της Grimaldi Lines με τα χρώματα των Μινωικών τον απεικονίζει! :Smile:

----------


## minoan

Στο *www.marinetraffic.com* έχει κάποιες νέες φωτογραφίες από τα νέα του καθήκοντα! Φυσικά και δεν έχει αλλάξει ούτε σηνιάλα ούτε τίποτα και ανήκει στο στόλο των Μινωικών Γραμμών τουλάχιστον ακόμη!!!

----------


## minoan

Μας το ματιάσανε...

----------


## Trakman

Μας έλειψες Ίκαρε... Ελπίζουμε να σε ξαναδούμε σύντομα στις θάλασσες μας.

Trakakis_P8074064.jpg

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Γνωρίζουμε τι ζημιά έχει το βαπόρι? ?Τόσο μεγάλη αβαρία έπαθε....

----------


## mpal21

> Γνωρίζουμε τι ζημιά έχει το βαπόρι? ?Τόσο μεγάλη αβαρία έπαθε....


 
κατι με την μια προπελα εχει γινει αν δεν κανο λαθος αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβος

----------


## esperos

Από  τον  Ιταλικό  τύπο  σήμερα
Από  τις  25  Νοεμβρίου  και  κάθε  Πέμπτη  από  Λιβόρνο  για  Βαρκελώνη.

----------


## mch

> Από τον Ιταλικό τύπο σήμερα
> Από τις 25 Νοεμβρίου και κάθε Πέμπτη από Λιβόρνο για Βαρκελώνη.


 Καλύπτει το Florencia...Ίσως εξυπηρετεί και καλύτερα. :Smile: Δεν ξέρω τι κίνηση έχει η γραμμή...

----------


## xara

> Από τον Ιταλικό τύπο σήμερα
> Από τις 25 Νοεμβρίου και κάθε Πέμπτη από Λιβόρνο για Βαρκελώνη.


 Λιβόρνο-Βαλένθια-Ταγγέρη, σύμφωνα με τη Grimaldi.

----------


## dm9623

6 ώρα το πρωί σάλπαρε από τα μέρη μου! (Messina)
Φτου! Δεν το πρόλαβα, ίσως μίλαγα με κάποιον. Έβγαινε από το λιμάνι.

----------


## despo

To μόνο που προς το παρόν έμεινε σε αυτό το πλοίο δυστυχώς, είναι η Ελληνική σημαία και λογικά κάποιοι Ελληνες αξιωματικοί. Δεν βλέπω ομως ουτε και αυτά να έχουν μεγάλη διάρκεια...

----------


## MILTIADIS

Το πλοιο εχει-εδω και καιρο-επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια του μετα την επισκευη της σοβαρης βλαβης στο στροφαλο με αφετηρια το Λιβορνο παντα με τα παλια του σινιαλα και πληρωμα.Απ οτι μαθαινω θα ειναι εκει και το καλοκαιρι που μας ερχεται σερι.

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό καράβι, κρίμα να το απολαμβάνουν οι ξένοι και ακόμα ποιο κρίμα να παθαίνει τέτοιες ζημιές βαπόρι 10ετίας...

----------


## akaluptos

Να γυρισει γρηγορα κοντα μας... Που ειναι εκεινες οι εποχες που ολοι ξενοι και μη θελανε Ικαρο και Πασιφαι μονο για να ταξιδεψουν.. Τα ανοιχτα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα τους ηταν οτι πρεπει για να χαρει καποιος το ταξιδι... Πολυ ομορφα πλοια,ισως τα πιο ομορφα που ειχαν ποτε οι μινωικες...:grin:

----------


## georginio

Εχει αλλαξει σινιαλα?

----------


## xidianakis

> Εχει αλλαξει σινιαλα?


 
koita prohgoumenh selida, minuma #621 tou filou MINOAN.

----------


## Νικόλας

μια καλοκαιρινή μέρα στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!
P4010250.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

εκείνο βγαίνει από τον δίαυλο και σειρά έχουμε εμείς !!
P4200632.jpg
συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά...
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ*

----------


## MILTIADIS

Νικολα,ολυμπιακαρα εισαι αρχηγος εστω και χωρις Βαπορα κοντα σου πλεον..
Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου απο τον ψηλοτσιμινιερη Νορβηγο που αυτη την περιοδο θεριζει καθημερινα ολοκληρη τη Δυτικη Μεσογειο απο Ιταλια μεχρι δυτικη αφρικη..:grin:

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτο το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΑΡΑ πολύ μου άρεσε !! :Very Happy: 
ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το πλοίο από 9/12 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στο Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο και επιστροφή

----------


## akaluptos

Αντε να επιστρεψει το καμαρι της εταιρειας με το καλο...!  :Single Eye:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ανυπομονώ για το πρωινό της 10ης Δεκεμβρίου που θα τον ξανα αντικρισω στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση...μετά απο 5 χρόνια!
ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ
Icarus Palace....jpg

----------


## kalypso

αντε με το καλό να το ξανακαμαρώσουμε!
όταν το είχαμε εδώ στην Πάτρα 28-1-2008 και το χαιρόμασταν...(μέσα και έξω)!
Εικόνα 413.jpg

----------


## mpal21

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
''Προορισμος Πειραιας''

Ξεκινησε για το ταξιδι της επιστροφης

Κυριακη θα ειμαι εκει να δω τον παλιο μου ''εργοδοτη''

----------


## ithakos

Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία φωτορεπορταζ!!!

----------


## ithakos

Oι φίλοι στον Πειραιά να ετοιμαστούν....έρχεται.....

----------


## Express Pigasos

εχουμε ηδη οπλισει  :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

> Ανυπομονώ για το πρωινό της 10ης Δεκεμβρίου που θα τον ξανα αντικρισω στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση...μετά απο 5 χρόνια!
> ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ
> Icarus Palace....jpg



Αρτεμη!! Περιμενουμε νεα σου!!  :Fat:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Γιατί δεν έδεσε στη συνηθισμένη θέση;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους παρευρισκομενους εις τον κοκκινον!  :Razz: 

IKARUSPALACE.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

14.12.2012 εν πλω μαζι του!!!

----------


## ithakos

Αρτέμη περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις και φωτογραφίες μέσα - έξω!!! Καλό ταξίδι τυχερέ!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Εχpress Pigasos,πες μου οτι το έβγαλες βίντεο,να μπορέσουμε να το δούμε όσοι δεν προλάβαμε να έρθουμε Πειραιά....

----------


## Express Pigasos

ναι και τωρα ανεβαινει..πιστευω σε κανενα 2ωρακι θα ειναι επι των οθονων σας!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Να τη και η αφιξη σε βιντεο!!!
Χαρισμενη σε οσους δεν μπορεσαν να ρθουν!!

----------


## Rocinante

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!! Τελειο !!!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

την θελει την συντηρηση του παντωs
capten ποιοs ειναι ??????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οντως ενα ομορφο βιντεο και ωραια μανουβρα. Ενα απο τα πιο απαιρητα νεοτευκτα, σβηνει ομορφα προς τα πρυμα, αν ειχε λιγο πιο πισω τον καθρεφτη και τη γεφυρα θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο.

----------


## ιθακη

Αντε,καλώς όρισε....έστω και για λίγο...

----------


## Agrino

> Να τη και η αφιξη σε βιντεο!!!
> Χαρισμενη σε οσους δεν μπορεσαν να ρθουν!!


Ευχαριστούμε Express Pigasos! Ανήκω σε ακριβώς αυτή την κατηγορία που αναφέρεις.  :Wink:

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ταλαιπωρημένο, ρε παιδιά, πολύ κρίμα ...

----------


## fredy13

Κατ'αρχην ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεο! ειναι οντως παρα πολυ ωραιο!
Θα ηθελα ομως να ρωτησω κατι: επειδη πρεπει να ειναι το πρωτο Ε/Γ Ο/Γ που βλεπω να ανεβαινει πιλοτος στον πειραια,γτ συμβαινει αυτο? Ωφειλεταιστο οτι ο καπετανιος δεν γνωριζει το λιμανι ή συντρεχει καποιος αλλος λογος? Με τα λιγα που γνωριζω περι ναυτιλιας,καταλαβαινω την χρησιμοτητα του πιλοτου.Απλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μου εκανε εντυπωση.Συγνωμη για το off-topic.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να τη και η αφιξη σε βιντεο!!!
> Χαρισμενη σε οσους δεν μπορεσαν να ρθουν!!


KΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ!

----------


## CORFU

για αυτο ρωτησα και εγω απο χθεs ποιοs εναι καπετανιοs στο πλοιο
εννοω αν ειναι Ελληναs

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οσο διαβασα και καταλαβαινω και απο την αφιξη του Πατμος που ημουν παρων ,ηρθε με μειωμενη συνθεση...για αυτο και ο πιλοτος..ηρθε με "συνθεση φορτηγου" .Αν κανω καποιος λαθος διορθωστε με..

----------


## despo

Μα εννοείται οτι το πλοίο έχει Ελληνες αξιωματικούς γέφυρας/μηχανής ακόμα και οταν δουλεύει στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλώς Ήρθες ΙΚΑΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ.....Καλώς ήρθες στην χώρα σουυ και ενα μεγάλο ΚΑΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΩΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΣ στο σπιτι σουυυυυυυ!!!!!
ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ
10.12.2012
Λιμένας Ηρακλειου
PC100835.jpg

----------


## fredy13

> Οσο διαβασα και καταλαβαινω και απο την αφιξη του Πατμος που ημουν παρων ,ηρθε με μειωμενη συνθεση...για αυτο και ο πιλοτος..ηρθε με "συνθεση φορτηγου" .Αν κανω καποιος λαθος διορθωστε με..


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την εξηγηση!  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οσο διαβασα και καταλαβαινω και απο την αφιξη του Πατμος που ημουν παρων ,ηρθε με μειωμενη συνθεση...για αυτο και ο πιλοτος..ηρθε με "συνθεση φορτηγου" .Αν κανω καποιος λαθος διορθωστε με..


Kατά την συνήθη πρακτική, ΕΓ/ΟΓ ή κρουαζιερόπλοιο με ελληνική ή κυπριακή σημαία που προσεγγίζει τακτικά σε ελληνικά λιμάνια δεν παίρνει πιλότο.

----------


## ithakos

> Κατ'αρχην ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεο! ειναι οντως παρα πολυ ωραιο!
> Θα ηθελα ομως να ρωτησω κατι: επειδη πρεπει να ειναι το πρωτο Ε/Γ Ο/Γ που βλεπω να ανεβαινει πιλοτος στον πειραια,γτ συμβαινει αυτο? Ωφειλεταιστο οτι ο καπετανιος δεν γνωριζει το λιμανι ή συντρεχει καποιος αλλος λογος? Με τα λιγα που γνωριζω περι ναυτιλιας,καταλαβαινω την χρησιμοτητα του πιλοτου.Απλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μου εκανε εντυπωση.Συγνωμη για το off-topic.


Δεν είναι off tipic είναι μέσα στο θέμα του πλοίου....

----------


## Apostolos

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για την εξηγηση!


Ολα τα πλοία που έρχονται απο το εξωτερικό πρέπει να "περνουν" πιλότο. Μόνο τα δρομολογημένα εσωτερικών πλοων δεν απαιτείτε να χρησιμοποιούν πλοηγό.

----------


## P@vlos

Πάντως όπως σχολιάστηκε και στο facebook απο φωτογραφίες αλλά και απο όσους το είδαμε απο κοντά το πλοίο είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση εξωτερικά λες και δεν ασχολήθηκαν καθόλου στο θέμα συντήρησης απο τότε που αφησε την Ελλάδα... Απο τα πλαινά ανοίγματα αν παρατηρήσουμε το πάνω γκαραζ είναι η απόλυτη εικόνα εξαθλίωσης σκουριάς κλπ...

Τράβηξα μερικές φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν μου πάει καρδιά προς το παρόν να τις ανεβάσω μιας και έχω μια κρυφή ελπίδα ότι το πλήρωμα που πήρε τώρα θα το φροντίσει στο όριο του δυνατού... Είναι και θέμα marketing! Εκτός και αν περιμένουν ότι επειδή το πλοίο όπως είναι λεει MINOAN ο κόσμος θα θελει να ταξιδέψει και δεν θα πάει στο Superfast παραδίπλα που λάμπει και είναι και πιο οικονομικό στην τσέπη...

----------


## Apostolos

Αν σχολιάσεις γίνεσαι κακός... Εγώ το μόνο που θα πώ είναι οτι στο λιμάνι θα βλέπω Έλληνες Ναύτες να βγαίνουν σκαλωσιά...

----------


## CORFU

εγω περιμενω την στιγμη που θα τελειωση την σκαντζα των παλατιων σε πια δεξαμενη θα παει αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ολα τα πλοία που έρχονται απο το εξωτερικό πρέπει να "περνουν" πιλότο. Μόνο τα δρομολογημένα εσωτερικών πλοων δεν απαιτείτε να χρησιμοποιούν πλοηγό.


Tα ελληνικά της Αδριατικής στα δικά μας λιμάνια παίρνουν πιλότο; Ή μήπως τον πληρώνουν κ δεν τον παίρνουν; Αλλά κ στον Πειραιά όσο υπήρχαν υπήρχαν κρουαζιερόπλοια με ελληνική σημαία δεν θυμάμαι κανένα να έπαιρνε κ ας ερχόταν από εξωτερικό. Γι' αυτό μίλησα γιά "συνήθη πρακτική".

----------


## despo

Εγω πάλι έμαθα οτι είχαν στείλει Ελληνικό πλήρωμα, ωστε στη διαδρομή μεχρι τον Πειραιά να γίνει η σχετική 'απολύμανση'. Αν κρίνουμε και τις μαρτυρίες επιβατών που είχαν ταξειδέψει με το Ζευς, είναι γνωστό οτι ο Γκριμάλντι δεν φημίζεται σε καμμία των περιπτώσεων για περιποιημένα/καθαρά πλοία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλά, πόσους Έλληνες είχε μέχρι τώρα, αξκούς μόνο κ από εκεί κ κάτω τίποτα; 
Φανταζόμουνα ότι μόνο το ξενοδοχειακό θα ήταν ξένοι...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ICARUS PALACE....
PC100828.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ by night !!Αναχωρηση εχθες το βραδακι....

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά με τον γερανό να αλλάζει τα σωστικά βαρελάκια από την αριστερή πάτα. 

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 13-12-2012.jpg ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 13-12-2012 01.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aρχίζουν κ το μαζεύουν σιγα σιγα το βαπόρι!!

----------


## ιθακη

Ο όμορφος Ίκαρος σήμερα 15-12-12 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι....Πράγματι άρχησαν και τον βάφουν εξωτερικά (δείτε στην πρώτη φωτό,στην δεξιά μεριά του προς πρύμη)

IMG_6520.JPG

εδώ με το νέο 
IMG_6525.JPG

και μόνος του
IMG_6529.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Ωραία Γιώργο...θυμάσαι που το παρατηρούσαμε όταν πέρναγε έξω από το φιλιατρό σαν μικροί καραβολάτρες και περιμέναμε τα κύματα που έκανε για να παίξουμε!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Αν το θυμαμαι λεει....

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ ξέρω ότι 3 χρόνια δέν είχε πέσει (εξωτερικά τουλάχιστο) ούτε πινελιά και σήμερα το μεσημέρι ένας καημένος (Έλληνας) ναύτης είχε βάψει την μιση πλευρα του κεραμυδί πάνω στο φορτηγό των αποσκευών...

----------


## ιθακη

Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα Απόστολε στην πρώτη φωτό

----------


## Giovanaut

ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ-ΙΚΑΡΟΣ-ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ, τα τρία πιο όμορφα νεότευκτα των Μινωϊκών......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ-ΙΚΑΡΟΣ-ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ, τα τρία πιο όμορφα νεότευκτα των Μινωϊκών......



Ηταν ομως και τα καλυτερα?Ειδικα το πρωτο

----------


## rousok

> ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ-ΙΚΑΡΟΣ-ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ, τα τρία πιο όμορφα νεότευκτα των Μινωϊκών......


νεότευκτα αλλά με την αίγλη και την εξυπηρέτηση των παλαιότερων.... :Single Eye:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ηταν ομως και τα καλυτερα?Ειδικα το πρωτο


Μηχανολογικα, όντως η δεσποινίδα ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ δεν πάει και πολύ καλά, απλά δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο φτάει το ίδιο το ναυπήγημα, ή η διαχείρηση από κάποιον από τους ιδιοκτήτες...

Υ.γ. Οι φωτο που είχες ανεβάσει κάποια στιγμή, μια αέρο και κάτι άλλες από τις πρώτες μέρες στον Πειραια ήταν τρέεελα.... :Fat: 




> νεότευκτα αλλά με την αίγλη και την εξυπηρέτηση των παλαιότερων....


Αίγλη όπως το λές.......... :Fat:

----------


## xidianakis

> Μηχανολογικα, όντως η δεσποινίδα ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ δεν πάει και πολύ καλά, απλά δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο φτάει το ίδιο το ναυπήγημα, ή η διαχείρηση από κάποιον από τους ιδιοκτήτες...
> 
> Υ.γ. Οι φωτο που είχες ανεβάσει κάποια στιγμή, μια αέρο και κάτι άλλες από τις πρώτες μέρες στον Πειραια ήταν τρέεελα....
> 
> 
> 
> Αίγλη όπως το λές..........




Οι -τοτε- μινωικες προσεχαν τα πλοια τους σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο απ'οτι η -τοτε- αττικα...

----------


## ιθακη

Ίκαρος παλάς σήμερα 25-12-12 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

IMG_6718.JPG

Η φωτό ήταν η καλύτερη που μπορούσα να βγάλω έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται και ο ξάδερφος πρωταθλητής από πίσω, στην πρώτη τους συνάντηση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,και γενικότερα την πρώτη τους συνάντηση από τότε που έφυγε....

Ηρακλειώτες συνφορουμήτες αναλάβετε να τα βγάλετε μεθαύριο στο λιμάνι σας δίπλα δίπλα, γιατί σε εμάς δεν γίνετε

----------


## ithakos

:-) ολα τα ωραία μαζί......

----------


## Appia_1978

Από τα καλύτερα, αν όχι τα καλύτερα, Ευρωπαϊκά πλοία που περάσανε ποτέ από εμάς!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Φωτογραφήστε γιατί θα φύγει!
DSC04703_zps782d42bd.jpg
DSC04708_zps54fc715f.jpg
DSC04709_zpsd7b96834.jpg
DSC04710_zpse2799782.jpg
DSC04711_zpsbdbe6f22.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Απο τα καλυτερα και απο τα πιο ομορφα επισης!

----------


## P@vlos

Θα ήθελα πολύ να ανέβω πάνω κάποια απο τις επόμενες μέρες να βγάλω και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου για το αρχείο μου χωρίς επιβάτες να σου χαλάνε το θέμα γιατί έχω ένα προαίσθημα ότι θα αργήσουμε να το ξαναδούμε στον Πειραιά...

Το θέμα είναι επιτρέπουν είσοδο σε επισκεπτες κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας πχ για ένα καφε στο πλώριο σαλόνι ή όχι. Στο Ηράκλειο στα άλλα παλάτια γνωρίζω πως ναι αλλά δεν ξέρω τί γινεται στον Πειραιά...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τι κάνουν 2 FOSSEN στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου???
Τον Αρτέμη τον πιο ευτυχισμένο καραβολάτρη!! ( μιας κ εχω αδυναμια στα FOSSENακια)
ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ με παρέα τον ξαδερφο του τον ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΝΙΚΗ!
Λιμένας ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ!
DSC_0496.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Χίλια μπράβο Αρτέμη....η φωτό είναι καταπληκτική

----------


## Marioukos

Εκπληκτικο , βαπορι που σε κερδιζει με την πρωτη ματια...  :Mask:

----------


## ιθακη

Αρτέμη, μήπως τα έχεις βγάλει και από απέναντι από τον κυματοθραύστη να είναι σχεδόν κατάπλωρα????

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μιας πλησιαζουν οι μερες του....για να φυγει..ας το δουμε και σε μια πρωινη ....πιο παραδοσιακη και πιο σκοτεινη  αφιξη του!



αφιερωμενο στο πληρωμα του πλοιου που ηρθε για τη σκατζα των original παλατιων...Δυσκολα θα το ξαναδουμε το πλοιο πιστευω στον Πειραια..

----------


## P@vlos

> Αρτέμη, μήπως τα έχεις βγάλει και από απέναντι από τον κυματοθραύστη να είναι σχεδόν κατάπλωρα????


Για τον Αρτέμη δεν ξέρω αλλά αμα δω παραγγελιές δεν κρατιέμαι... Κατάπλωρη για τον φίλο Ιθάκη, ενώ έκανε παρέα με το Superfast!!! :-)

_DSC0150nautilia.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Είσαι ωραίος Παύλο...ευχαριστώ. Αν τα πετύχετε και τα δύο μαζί, αύριο πχ, πριν φύγουν σε κατάπλωρη θα είναι τέλια....

----------


## ithakos

Θα μπορούσε η μινοαν να το βάλει στην Τεργέστη αντι του europalink

----------


## ιθακη

sorry Ανδρέα, αλλά ο Ίκαρος έχει μόλις 2.130 γραμμικά μέτρα, ενώ το άλλο κοντά 4.000

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μεχρι προτεινως ομως τα πλοια ειχαν σχεδον ολα 2000 γραμμικα μετρα, δε νομιζω οτι ειναι απαγορευτικο νουμερο αφου ταξιδευουν πολλα πλοια με τετοια χωρητικοτητα ακομα.

----------


## ιθακη

Νιόνιο δίκιο έχεις αλλά ο Μανώλο,αυτό που κοιτάει είναι να τα αυξήσει....

----------


## Aquaman

Μιας και θα μας φυγει απο Πειραια,ας δουμε και μια νυχτερινη του.

----------


## despo

Πριν απο λίγη ώρα που ήμουνα στο λιμάνι και πέρασα μπροστά απο το πλοίο, δείχνει εξωτερικά αγνώριστο σε σχέση με την κατάσταση που ήταν οταν είχε πρωτοέρθει. Εχει πέσει πολύ βάψιμο και μάλιστα είδα άνθρωπο του πληρώματος να βάφει και το πάνω γκαραζ, το οποίο ήταν μεχρι τώρα μεσα στη σκουριά. Για μιά ακόμα φορά επιβεβαιώνεται η πολύτιμη παρουσία του Ελληνα ναυτικού ! Ας ελπίσουμε οτι σύντομα θα το ξαναδούμε και να μην έχει τα σημάδια της εγκατάλειψης ...

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Μια και το ομορφο πλοίο θα μας αφήσει σε λίγες μέρες,σας παραθέτω μια σημερινή φωτό μιας και είπα να πάω μια βολτούλα στο λιμάνι μιας και δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα μας ξανάρθει..IMG_1649.jpg

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Είπα να βάλω και άλλη μια, που πραγματικά λάμπει από τον ήλιο..IMG_1657.jpg Το πλοίο όπως λέει και ο φίλος despo δεν έχει καμία σχέση με εκείνη την ημέρα που είχε έρθει από τα ξένα και είναι πραγματικά σουλουπωμένο..Συγχαρητήρια στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς μας που κατάφεραν και συμάζεψαν εξωτερικά αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο..

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στης 11:45 μας άφησε το μεγάλο λιμάνι το παλάτι.

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 10-01-2013 01.jpg ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 10-01-2013 02.jpg ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 10-01-2013 03.jpg ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 10-01-2013 04.jpg  :Apologetic: 

Καλά Ταξίδια.

----------


## ithakos

Mε προορισμό το Livorno το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα περνάει τα ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα...καλό του ταξίδι και το περιμένουμε ξανά ελπίζουμε για περισσότερο..

----------


## P@vlos

Τελευταίο βράδυ στο Ηράκλειο λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει με σφυριγματα! Εις το επανιδείν βάπορα!

_DSC0905fb.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ σε τετοια κ τόσο μεγάλα καταστρώματα ειχα να περπατησωωωωωω χρονιαααααααααααα!!!!
Α ρε ΙΚΑΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ νορβηγε!!!
DSC_0110.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Ακριβώς ίδιο με το Champion με διαφορετική (πιο κουκλα) τσιμινιέρα !!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Και τα δυο ειναι κουκλιά!!!!!!Μακαρι ολα τα νεοτευκτα να ηταν πανω στα σχεδια των FOSSEN MEK YARD!!!Αμετρητα καταστρωματα απο την πρυμνη μεχρι την πλώρη..εξωτερικα γυριζεις 360 μοιρες ολο το βαπορι!!!!
Καθε ντεκ κ περατζάδα, καθε ντεκ κ επαφη με θαλασσα...και φυσικα προσβαση απο παντου!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Ο κουκλος Ικαρος, στην προσφατη προσωρινη καθοδο του στον Πειραια.Κριμα που σε αυτο το σημειο του λιμανιου,δεν υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος για να κανει πισω ο φωτογραφος και να χωρεσει ολοκληρο το βαπορι στην φωτο.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Κ@..ρεεεεεεεεε ΙΚΑΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!
DSC_0063.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Απο την προσφατη,προσωρινη δυστυχως, καθοδο του στον Πειραια.

----------


## mpal21

http://www.zarpa.gr/%CE%A7%CE%B1%CE%...B%CE%BF%CF%85/

----------


## mlulurgas

Do we have some news about the proposal of her deployment to Chania?

----------


## Ilias 92

> Do we have some news about the proposal of her deployment to Chania?


The proposal was rejected by the Council as overdue.  Just a Minoan pressure game for Ancona control.

----------


## villy

Τελικά, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας. Ο Ικαρος δεν μπαίνει στα Χανιά λόγω "δάκτυλου" άααλλης εταιρίας ή παίζει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## iclink

> Τελικά, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας. Ο Ικαρος δεν μπαίνει στα Χανιά λόγω "δάκτυλου" άααλλης εταιρίας.


Ετσι ακριβως

----------


## ayfa74

θα μπει να μου το θυμηθείτε

----------


## ιθακη

σίγουρα αν κάνει προσφυγή.....

----------


## iclink

Η προσφυγη θα γινει αλλα δεν θα μπει τωρα τουλαχιστον

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IKARUS PALACE στο Ιονιον πελαγος το 2009

IMG_2508.jpg

----------


## villy

Επειδή κάποια πράγματα δεν αφήνονται στην τύχη τους... η "αστοχία" της MINOAN με το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ για να περάσει από το Σ.Α.Σ. στα Χανιά αποτέλεσε θέμα στην εκπομπή "Κρητική ΦΩΝΗ".

Απόσπασμα από την χθεσινή 2ωρη εκπομπή "Κρητική ΦΩΝΗ" στο Channel 9 (Αθήνα & Βορ.Ελλάδα) & ΚΡΗΤΗ TV1, το 2ο μέρος της.
Αφορά το μονοπώλιο που προκαλεί το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών  (ΣΑΣ) στο δρομολόγιο Χανιά - Πειραιάς, κόβωντας διαρκώς το αίτημα της  MINOAN LINES για τα Χανιά.
Δείτε το video *εδώ.*

Το θέμα Σ.Α.Σ. άνοιξε τηλεοπτικά, η συνέχεια έπεται...
Η "Κρητική ΦΩΝΗ" προβάλλεται κάθε Παρασκευή ζωντανά στις 6-8 το απόγευμα  στο Channel 9 από το ραδιομέγαρο της τηλεόρασης του Alpha. 
Δείτε την εκπομπή σε επανάληψη και την Κυριακή μετά τα μεσανυχτα (1-3 πμ).

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όταν στόλισε για μερικές εβδομάδες τον Πειραιά!
DSCN5934.jpg

----------


## diagoras

DSC_0138.jpg 
Και απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια το Fossenακι στις 29/12 στον Πειραια

----------


## Takerman

Αρκετές και όμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στο link από κάτω.


http://www.visualships.com/IkarusPalace.htm

----------


## vacondios

Φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι θεωρούν τα Χανιά τσιφλίκι τους που κληρονόμησαν από τους πατεράδες τους. Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καθόλου εαν η Ελλάδα έχει κρίση εάν έχει ανάγκη από τουριστική ανάπτυξη και θέσεις εργασίας. Και ένα βαπόρι έρχεται να συμβάλει προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση για δεύτερη φορά και για δεύτερη φορά "τρώει πόρτα". Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.     _Αναδημοσίευση από τη «Ναυτεμπορική»._Για μία ακόμη φορά το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (ΣΑΣ), επικαλούμενο την ελληνική νομοθεσία, γνωμοδότησε αρνητικά στο αίτημα της Minoan Lines, θυγατρικής του Ομίλου Grimaldi, να δρομολογήσει με καθεστώς έκτακτης δρομολόγησης πλοίο στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά από τον Ιούνιο του 2014 μέχρι και τα τέλη Οκτωβρίου του ιδίου έτους.
Η απόφαση αυτή αναμένεται να προκαλέσει την αντίδραση της Minoan Lines και του Ομίλου Grimaldi, στελέχη του οποίου ανέφεραν χθες στη «Ν» ότι ισχύει η παλαιότερη δήλωση του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του Ομίλου, Emanuele Grimaldi, περί προσφυγής στις Βρυξέλλες προκειμένου να εξετασθεί το καθεστώς δρομολόγησης πλοίων στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα.
Το θέμα εξετάσθηκε στη χθεσινή συνεδρίαση του ΣΑΣ, στη διάρκεια της οποίας παραβρέθηκαν εκπρόσωποι τόσο της Minoan Lines όσο και της ΑΝΕΚ που εξυπηρετεί τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή με δύο πλοία και δεν θα ήθελε βέβαια να τη «μοιράζεται» με κάποια άλλη εταιρεία.
Με την αναγγελία του θέματος με αριθμό 23 στη συνεδρίαση του ΣΑΣ, ο εκπρόσωπος της Minoan Lines πήρε το λόγο και ανέφερε ότι η Minoan Lines έχει καταθέσει αίτηση για τακτική δρομολόγηση του επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Ικαρος Παλλάς» από την επόμενη δρομολογιακή περίοδο (Νοέμβριος 2014-Οκτώβριος 2015) η οποία παραμένει σε ισχύ. Παράλληλα όμως ζητά την έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του προαναφερόμενου πλοίου από τον Ιούνιο του 2014 μέχρι και τα τέλη Οκτωβρίου, με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση με ένα σύγχρονο πλοίο της δυτικής Κρήτης και της αγοράς του Ρεθύμνου.
Αμέσως μετά πήρε το λόγο εκπρόσωπος της ΑΝΕΚ ο οποίος επιτέθηκε κατά της Minoan Lines και κυρίως του μητρικού Ομίλου Grimaldi λέγοντας χαρακτηριστικά ότι στόχος του ιταλικού Ομίλου δεν είναι η κάλυψη συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών στη γραμμή, αλλά να κυριαρχήσει στην Αδριατική, να εξοντώσει την ΑΝΕΚ και να διαλύσει την ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα.  
Στο σημείο αυτό παρενέβη ο γενικός γραμματέας Ναυτιλίας Αθανάσιος Μπούσιος που προεδρεύει στο ΣΑΣ και ζήτησε να αποφεύγονται από τους ομιλητές σκληρές εκφράσεις. Ο εκπρόσωπος της ΑΝΕΚ επέμεινε λέγοντας πως ο στόχος αυτός είναι εμφανής από το γεγονός ότι ενώ ο Ομιλος Grimaldi λίγες ημέρες πριν δήλωνε ότι τα πλοία στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής είναι πολλά, ο ίδιος έφερε ένα ακόμη πλοίο.  
Ο εκπρόσωπος της ΑΝΕΚ σημείωσε ακόμη ότι καταχρηστικά επανέρχεται η Minoan Lines με το συγκεκριμένο αίτημα, αφού δύο φορές στο παρελθόν το ΣΑΣ το απέρριψε, ενώ χαρακτήρισε προσχηματικό το επιχείρημα της κάλυψης ακτοπλοϊκών αναγκών οι οποίες δεν υπάρχουν.
Στη συζήτηση παρενέβη και πάλι άλλος εκπρόσωπος της Minoan Lines, ο οποίος χαρακτήρισε ως απαράδεκτα τα όσα ακούσθηκαν για την Αδριατική και πρόσθεσε ότι η έκτακτη δρομολόγηση δεν συνδέεται με την Αδριατική αλλά με την κάλυψη των αναγκών στη δυτική Κρήτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της αγοράς του Ρεθύμνου και την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση του τουριστικού ρεύματος.
Το πλοίο είναι υπερσύγχρονο, πρόσθεσε ο εκπρόσωπος της Minoan Lines, και θα αναβαθμίσει τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες στη γραμμή των Χανίων, η οποία κάποια Σάββατα δεν εξυπηρετήθηκε ως έπρεπε.
Ο εκπρόσωπος της ΑΝΕΚ πήρε και πάλι το λόγο για να υποστηρίξει ότι μόνο ένα Σάββατο δεν είχε δρομολόγιο η γραμμή των Χανίων, συμπλήρωσε ότι η εταιρεία έχει καταθέσει αίτημα για αντικατάσταση του πλοίου «Λατώ» με το πολύ πιο σύγχρονο «Olympic Champion». Κατέληξε λέγοντας ότι η γραμμή έχει ετήσιο τζίρο περί τα 30 εκατ. ευρώ και όποιος αποδείξει ότι ένα πλοίο που θα έχει 10 εκατ. ευρώ έσοδα από τη γραμμή θα είναι βιώσιμο, ας το δρομολογήσει.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί, τέλος, ότι η απόφαση του ΣΑΣ ήταν σχεδόν ομόφωνη καθώς μόνο ένα μέλος του ψήφισε λευκό. Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία, ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας είναι αυτός που αποφασίζει μετά από γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ.

----------


## ιθακη

Φίλε μου, δεν νομίζω να "εκδιώκει" κανείς το πλοίο από την δρομολόγηση του στα Χανιά... Αν η εταιρεία του καταθέσει εμπρόθεσμη δήλωση, ετήσιας δρομολόγησης, δεν νομίζω να την αρνηθεί κάποιος.... Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για συνεχόμενα αιτήματα "έκτακτης καλοκαιρινής" δρομολόγησης, που σε απλά λόγια μεταφράζετε σαν αρπαχτή του κέρδους αυτουνού που σαν μ@%Λ@*%ς  δηλώνει ετήσια δρομολόγηση και τρώει το αγγούρι του χειμώνα...

Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μια φορά που της δώθηκε έγκριση για ένα εκ των δύο ναυλωμένων, ούτε που το θυμήθηκε και δεν εμφανίστηκε ποτές....

----------


## vacondios

Πειραιάς-Χανιά = Αγγούρι το χειμώνα? Είσαι σίγουρος? Επαναλαμβάνω μιλάμε για Χανιά όχι Ηρακλειά-Δονούσα-Κουφονήσι. Και τι λένε οι κανονισμοί της ΕΕ για ένα ακτοπλοϊκό δρομολόγιο που το Χειμώνα του αρκούν δύο πλοία? ενώ το καλοκαίρι έχει αυξημένες ανάγκες? Διότι απ' ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα ο Ίκαρος θα ξανάλθει και την τρίτη φορά θα έχει τα απαραίτητα όπλα να το κερδίσει το δρομολόγιο. Και τότε θα έχει και διάθεση να συνθλίψει και να εκδιώξει τον ανταγωνισμό αφού σαν πλοίο υπερτερεί σαφώς από τα δύο πλοία που εξυπηρετούν σήμερα τη γραμμή. Και φυσικά θα "μας κουβαλήσει" και άλλα πλοία ομόσταυλα με ιταλικές σημαίες. Εμένα δε μου αρέσουν δύο πράγματα: 1) Να βλέπω δρομολόγια να μονοπωλούνται από μια εταιρία διότι πιστεύω ότι ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός φέρνει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε καλύτερες τιμές και 2) Να βλέπω ξένες σημαίες στον τόπο μου.

----------


## ιθακη

Σου απαντάω κομμάτι κομμάτι



> Πειραιάς-Χανιά = Αγγούρι το χειμώνα? Είσαι σίγουρος? Επαναλαμβάνω μιλάμε για Χανιά όχι Ηρακλειά-Δονούσα-Κουφονήσι.


Έχει και αυτό τα αγγουράκια του..... Γιατί νομίζεις πως πριν κάτι εβδομάδες υπήρξε ένα ανεκτέλεστο Σαββάτου, γιατί είχε μόνο 19 φορτιγά και 380 άτομα που είχαν εισιτήρια από προηγούμενες μέρες....




> Και τι λένε οι κανονισμοί της ΕΕ για ένα ακτοπλοϊκό δρομολόγιο που το Χειμώνα του αρκούν δύο πλοία? ενώ το καλοκαίρι έχει αυξημένες ανάγκες?


Το καλοκαίρι λοιπόν που έχει αυξημένα δρομολόγια, βάζουν καθημερινά (σχεδόν) ημερίσια δρομολόγια για να καλυφθουν αυτές οι αυξημένες ανάγκες... 




> Διότι απ' ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα ο Ίκαρος θα ξανάλθει και την τρίτη φορά θα έχει τα απαραίτητα όπλα να το κερδίσει το δρομολόγιο. Και τότε θα έχει και διάθεση να συνθλίψει και να εκδιώξει τον ανταγωνισμό αφού σαν πλοίο υπερτερεί σαφώς από τα δύο πλοία που εξυπηρετούν σήμερα τη γραμμή.


Με το καλό να ξανά έλθει, να καταθέσει, όπως σου ξανά έγραψα, εμπρόθεσμη αίτηση για ετήσια δρομολόγιση, να την πάρει, και να έχει και απέναντι του τα αδελφά Fossen της Ανεκ.....




> Και φυσικά θα "μας κουβαλήσει" και άλλα πλοία ομόσταυλα με ιταλικές σημαίες. Εμένα δε μου αρέσουν δύο πράγματα: 1) Να βλέπω δρομολόγια να μονοπωλούνται από μια εταιρία διότι πιστεύω ότι ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός φέρνει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε καλύτερες τιμές και 2) Να βλέπω ξένες σημαίες στον τόπο μου.


Μακάρυ να κουβαλήσει "ομόσταυλα" μπλέ, με Ιταλικές σημαίες, και τότε είναι που πιστεύω πως θα πηγαίνουν άδεια κάτω....

Υ.Γ για το θέμα κίνησης στο λέω με απόλυτη σιγουργιά, μιας και ο κολλητός μου δουλεύει σε ένα από τα δύο Χανιώτικα, και την βλέπω ιδίοις όμμασι*,* την κίνηση τους....

----------


## vacondios

Κοίτα την επόμενη φορά που θα έλθει δυστυχώς δε θα έχει ούτε Ελληνική Σημαία ούτε Ελληνικό Πλήρωμα. Αυτό σημαίνει 1. Δε θα χρειάζεται να πάρει την έγκριση του Σ.Α.Σ. για να πάρει το δρομολόγιο αλλά θα το πάρει με το "έτσι θέλω" σύμφωνα με τους Κανονισμούς της Ε.Ε. 2. Θα προσφέρει ύψιστου επιπέδου υπηρεσίες σε τιμές πολύ κάτω του κόστους μέχρι να εξοντώσει τελείως την ελληνική ανταγωνίστρια εταιρία και η Κρήτη θα γίνει ότι έγινε η Αδριατική.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Κοίτα την επόμενη φορά που θα έλθει δυστυχώς δε θα έχει ούτε Ελληνική Σημαία ούτε Ελληνικό Πλήρωμα. Αυτό σημαίνει 1. Δε θα χρειάζεται να πάρει την έγκριση του Σ.Α.Σ. για να πάρει το δρομολόγιο αλλά θα το πάρει με το "έτσι θέλω" σύμφωνα με τους Κανονισμούς της Ε.Ε. 2. Θα προσφέρει ύψιστου επιπέδου υπηρεσίες σε τιμές πολύ κάτω του κόστους μέχρι να εξοντώσει τελείως την ελληνική ανταγωνίστρια εταιρία και η Κρήτη θα γίνει ότι έγινε η Αδριατική.


Στο 2. θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Αν μπει στην γραμμή μακροπρόθεσμα θα επιδιώξει να παραγκωνίσει την ανταγωνίστρια κοινοπραξία και να την τελειώσει (ειδικά την ΑΝΕΚ). Αυτό όμως θα μπορούσε να το κάνει και αν έμπαινε τώρα η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ στη γραμμή και με ελληνική σημαία.

Στο 1. όμως (αν και δεν το γνωρίζω με σιγουριά) μου φαίνεται παράλογο αυτό που λες και λάθος.
Μπορείς να το στοιχειοθετήσεις αυτό;

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μην ξεχατε μιλαμε για Χανια, εδω πλοια με Ελληνικη σημαια δεν αντεξαν, θα την παλεψει καποιο με ξενη?
Εγω προσωπικα σαν χανιωτης Δεν θελω αλλη εταιρεια,μια χαρα με εξηπηρετει αυτη που εχουμε χρονια (και πριν με παρετε απο τα μουτρα) δηλωνω και ειμαι τοπικιστης... γιατι και γνωστοι και ατομα απο την οικογενεια μου και εγω ο ιδιος εχω φαει ενα κοματι ψωμι απο την ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## ιθακη

> Μην ξεχατε μιλαμε για Χανια, εδω πλοια με Ελληνικη σημαια δεν αντεξαν, θα την παλεψει καποιο με ξενη?
> Εγω προσωπικα σαν χανιωτης Δεν θελω αλλη εταιρεια,μια χαρα με εξηπηρετει αυτη που εχουμε χρονια (και πριν με παρετε απο τα μουτρα) δηλωνω και ειμαι τοπικιστης... γιατι και γνωστοι και ατομα απο την οικογενεια μου και εγω ο ιδιος εχω φαει ενα κοματι ψωμι απο την ΑΝΕΚ.


Μπράβο σου Μιχάλη που το παραδέχεσαι και λες την αλήθεια ωμή.... Εγώ αυτά τα ξέρω από κάποιους φίλους μου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα υποστηρίξω γιατί δεν είμαι Χανιώτης

----------


## vacondios

Εαν το αφήνανε να μπεί με ελληνική σημαία το Σ.Α.Σ θα του ενέκρινε 3-4 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα εκ των οποίων κάποια ημερήσια τα οποία είναι καυσιμοβόρα λόγω μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας και με ταχύτητες που το "Έλυρος" και το "Λατώ" δεν έχουν δεί ούτε στον ύπνο τους και θα ήταν όλα υπό έλεγχο. Το Σ.Α.Σ. με αυτήν την επιπόλαιη και κοντόφθαλμη απόφασή του έβλαψε την Ελληνική Ναυτιλία. Και έβλαψε κυρίως την ανταγωνίστρια των Μινωϊκών Γραμμών.
Θυμίζω ότι στην Αδριατική μέχρι το 2010 κυριαρχούσαν 3 Ελληνικές εταιρίες Superfast, Μινωϊκές, ΑΝΕΚ, όλα τα πλοία είχαν Ελληνικές Σημαίες με μοιρασμένο στα τρία μερίδιο αγοράς. Μια παρόμοιας ανοησίας απόφαση του Σ.Α.Σ. προκάλεσε να έλθουν δυο καταπληκτικά πλοία το Cruise Olympia και Cruise Europa με Ιταλικές Σημαίες και άνοιξε η κεκρόπορτα. Έκτοτε η Ελληνική σημαία έχει ηττηθεί κατά κράτος στην Αδριατική. Το Σ.Α.Σ. με τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις το μόνο που θα καταφέρει είναι να έλθουν και στο Αιγαίο ξένα πλοία τα οποία λόγω του ότι το κατώτερο πλήρωμά τους θα είναι αλλοδαπό και χαμηλά αμειβόμενο θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ζητάνε για το Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο και Χανιά 30 ευρώ (στο κατάστρωμα). Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Σαντορίνη 25 και 30 ευρώ κλπ κλπ.

----------


## vacondios

> Μην ξεχατε μιλαμε για Χανια, εδω πλοια με Ελληνικη σημαια δεν αντεξαν, θα την παλεψει καποιο με ξενη?
> Εγω προσωπικα σαν χανιωτης Δεν θελω αλλη εταιρεια,μια χαρα με εξηπηρετει αυτη που εχουμε χρονια (και πριν με παρετε απο τα μουτρα) δηλωνω και ειμαι τοπικιστης... γιατι και γνωστοι και ατομα απο την οικογενεια μου και εγω ο ιδιος εχω φαει ενα κοματι ψωμι απο την ΑΝΕΚ.


 Τί θα πεί "δε θέλω άλλη εταιρία". Ζούμε στην ελεύθερη οικονομία της αγοράς και στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση της ελεύθερης διακίνησης υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων. Και εγώ τη θέλω την ΑΝΕΚ. Όπως θέλω και όλα τα ελληνικών συμφερόντων πλοία να επισκευαζόνταν σε Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία. Και δε ζήτησε κανένας να φύγει η ΑΝΕΚ. Ζητήσανε να ανταγωνιστούν την ΑΝΕΚ με όρους ευνοϊκούς για την ΑΝΕΚ. Αλλά αυτό που θα καταφέρει το Σ.Α.Σ είναι όταν έλθει ο ανταγωνιστής διότι ο ανταγωνιστής θα έλθει είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι και δε θα σε ρωτήσει εαν θέλεις άλλη εταιρία οι όροι για την ΑΝΕΚ να είναι δυσμενέστεροι. Ήδη από τη μάχη στο Σ.Α.Σ η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ έχασε ένα πλοίο. Το "Λατώ" που μπορούσε να προσφέρει υπηρεσίες με φτηνό αντίτιμο κάτι που τα "Μινωϊκά Παλάτια" με Ελληνική Σημαία και Ελληνικό Πλήρωμα αδυνατούν. Τώρα που το Olympic Champion θα έλθει στη θέση του "Λατώ" το κόστος της μετάβασης Πειραιά-Χανιά θα εκτοξευτεί στα ύψη. Το θεωρείς θετικό για τα Χανιά? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε όλα τα δρομολόγια πρέπει να υπάρχουν πλοία για όλα τα γούστα και για όλα τα βαλάντια και* θέλω όλα τα πλοία να πηγαινοέρχονται γεμάτα.*

----------


## george123

Ποιος σας είπε οτι "δε θα έχει Ελληνική σημαία" και "Ελληνικό Πλήρωμα"; Εδώ και 5 χρόνια το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ δεν έχει αλλάξει ούτε νηολόγιο ούτε σημαία στη γραμμή που είναι. Τα ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ/ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ υπο τι καθεστώς λειτουργούν; Πείτε οτι ο Grimaldi θέλει να τα αλλάξει όλα. Εσας τι σας ενδιαφέρει ως επιβάτες; Εκτός από τον μιχαλης79 ο οποίος είναι full τυφλωμένος, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι βλεπουνε τα πράγματα αντικειμένικά. Δε σαν ενδιαφέρει να ταξιδεύετε οικονομικά και με σύχρονα πλοία εταιριών που σέβονται το πελάτη; Ας μπει στη γραμμή με όποιο σκοπό θέλει. Ας διώξει επιτέλους το καρκίνο που υπάρχει εδώ και 30+ χρόνια. Όπως υπάρχει παρουσία και των 2 εταιριών στο Ηράκλειο, ας υπάρξει και στα Χανιά. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε οτι δε μπορεί να κάνει κουμάντο μια παρέα μερικών ατόμων οι οποίοι κινούν τα νήματα και βάζουν/βγάζουν από μια γραμμή όποιον θέλουν. Και πόσο μάλλον για το συμφέρον της μισής Κρήτης.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Εαν το αφήνανε να μπεί με ελληνική σημαία το Σ.Α.Σ θα του ενέκρινε 3-4 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα εκ των οποίων κάποια ημερήσια τα οποία είναι καυσιμοβόρα λόγω μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας και με ταχύτητες που το "Έλυρος" και το "Λατώ" δεν έχουν δεί ούτε στον ύπνο τους και θα ήταν όλα υπό έλεγχο. Το Σ.Α.Σ. με αυτήν την επιπόλαιη και κοντόφθαλμη απόφασή του έβλαψε την Ελληνική Ναυτιλία. Και έβλαψε κυρίως την ανταγωνίστρια των Μινωϊκών Γραμμών.
> Θυμίζω ότι στην Αδριατική μέχρι το 2010 κυριαρχούσαν 3 Ελληνικές εταιρίες Superfast, Μινωϊκές, ΑΝΕΚ, όλα τα πλοία είχαν Ελληνικές Σημαίες με μοιρασμένο στα τρία μερίδιο αγοράς. Μια παρόμοιας ανοησίας απόφαση του Σ.Α.Σ. προκάλεσε να έλθουν δυο καταπληκτικά πλοία το Cruise Olympia και Cruise Europa με Ιταλικές Σημαίες και άνοιξε η κεκρόπορτα. Έκτοτε η Ελληνική σημαία έχει ηττηθεί κατά κράτος στην Αδριατική. Το Σ.Α.Σ. με τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις το μόνο που θα καταφέρει είναι να έλθουν και στο Αιγαίο ξένα πλοία τα οποία λόγω του ότι το κατώτερο πλήρωμά τους θα είναι αλλοδαπό και χαμηλά αμειβόμενο θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ζητάνε για το Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο και Χανιά 30 ευρώ (στο κατάστρωμα). Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος-Σαντορίνη 25 και 30 ευρώ κλπ κλπ.



Σε ρώτησα πιο πάνω κάτι και δε το απάντησες. Αντ΄αυτού αρχίζεις νέα ρελάνς υποτιθέμενων "δεδομένων" χωρίς να έχουν βάση. Τρανταχτό παράδειγμα αυτό που αναφέρεις για το ΣΑΣ και την Αδριατική, το οποίο δεν ισχύει και είναι κατα 100% λάθος. Πολύ απλά γιατί σε ΔΙΕΘΝΕΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ δεν υπάρχει ΣΑΣ και μπορεί να βάλει όποιος θέλει πλοίο. Το γιατί ο Γκριμάλντι έβαλε τα 2 αυτά πλοία στην γραμμή είναι άλλο θέμα, με το ΣΑΣ όμως δε βλέπω να σχετίζεται, πόσο μάλλον το οτι τους φόρεσε ιταλικές σημαίες.
Όσο για το αν θα έρθουν στο Αιγαίο πλοία με ξένη σημαία, σε ενημερώνω πως αυτό έχει γίνει ήδη προ πολλού και μάλιστα μετά απο γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ! Πλοία σε γραμμές εσωτερικές χρειάζονται έγκριση του ΣΑΣ ασχέτως (απατώμαι; ) σημαίας. Δεν αλλάζει λοιπόν έτσι κάτι.

Επειδή δε θέλω να εκληφθεί επι του προσωπικού, σταματώ εδώ. Να πω μόνο (για να απαντήσω και στους υπόλοιπους) πως συμφωνώ να μπουν οι Μινωϊκες στα Χανιά και να υπάρξει υγιής ανταγωνισμός. Υγιής όμως, και όχι μια αρπαχτή το καλοκαίρι και μετά φεύγουμε... Ας ζητήσουν ετήσια δρομολόγηση (που απ΄όσο γνωρίζω προτίθενται να το κάνουν) και όχι εποχική και ας μπουν στην γραμμή. Αλλιώς ας σταματήσει αυτο το παιχνίδι τακτικής...

Αν τελικά το κάνει και μπει στη γραμμή θα δούμε αν πράγματι θα πέσουν (μακροπρόθεσμα) οι τιμές και πόσο, ή αν θα κλαίμε κι΄άλλα σύγχρονα ελληνικά πλοία ή ακόμα χειρότερα τις εταιρίες τους. Γιατί και στην Αδριατική με τον ανταγωνισμό οι τιμές είναι στα ύψη (άσχετα την καλή προσφορά του -25% για λίγες ακόμα μέρες), παρ΄όλο που εκεί δεν είναι μόνες τους οι ΑΝΕΚ και ΑΤΤΙΚΑ. Και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχουν φύγει κι΄όλας τόσα πλοία απο κεί. Οψώμεθα λοιπόν.

Τέλος να ευχηθώ σε όλους τους συμφορουμίτες και τους ναυτικούς όλων των πλοίων, καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλές γιορτές! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

----------


## kythnos

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν ακόμη πολλοί που να πιστεύουν στον ανταγωνισμό και στην  κάθε καραμέλα που πουλάνε για άλλες σκοπιμότητες και συμφέροντα κάθε φορά. Και να μπεί ο ίκαρος στα Χανιά τι θα αλλάξει??Θα υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός για ένα βραχυπρόθεσμο διάστημα και καλές τιμές και γρήγορα δρομολόγια μέχρι να επιτευχθεί ο σκοπός των εταιρειών και όλες αυτές τις παροχές τελικά να τις πληρώσουν οι επιβάτες με ακριβότερα εισιτήρια και ενδεχομένως συνθήκες χειρότερες από τις αρχικές. Πείτε μου σε ποιά εσωτερική γραμμή της ακτοπλοΐας δούλεψε επί μακρόν ο ανταγωνισμός για να δουλέψει και στα Χανιά. Τα Χανιά έχουν την δική τους εταιρεία που είναι και Ελληνική και εξυπηρετεί, αν θέλει ο οποιοσδήποτε ας δηλώσει κανονική δρομολόγηση όλο το χρόνο για το πλοίο του να το βάλει και να μείνει στην γραμμή...

----------


## marakis stratos

Κατα την γνωμη μου πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισουμε κατι.Δεν μπορουμε να εξομοιωνουμε τους ανομοιους γιατι ο χαμενος θα ειναι ο μικρότερος. Και εξηγούμε. Ο ομιλος Grimaldi ειναι τεραστιο μεγεθος μπροστα στην ΑΝΕΚ,
και δεδομένου οτι τα Χανιά ειναι φιλέτο και μάλιστα κορυφαίο, ο Grimaldi θα μπορούσε να χρηματοδοτει το πλοίο του για οσο χρειαστεί μέχρι να βγαλει εντελώς την ΑΝΕΚ απο τα Χανιά. Εαν θελει μπορεί να ανεβοκατεβάζει με συμβολικό κόστος τους επιβατες και τα φορτηγά, αρκεί να μην μπαίνουν σε πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ. 
μια ελληνική εταιρεία στις παρούσες συνθήκες θα μπορούσε να αντιδράσει? και μέχρι πόσο?.
Αρα για ποιο ανταγωνισμό μιλάμε οταν ο ένας διαθέτει πλοια και χρήμα και ο αλλος εχει περιοριστεί στα απαραίτητα? Ειναι θέμα χρόνου να τελιώσει την ΑΝΕΚ και απο τα Χανιά.
Και μετά? Πιστεύει κανείς οτιθα εξακολουθήσει να παρέχει γρηγορα, νεα πλοια με ελληνικό πληρωμα και χαμηλό εισιτήριο?? Δεν το νομίζω.Η ΑΝΕΚ ειχει τεραστιο μερίδιο στην αναπτηξη της Κρήτης.Πρέπει να στηριχθεί, οπως και κάθε ελληνική Εταιρεία. Με κανόνες και όρια βεβαια ,αλλά να στηριχθεί

----------


## marakis stratos

Επισης να συμπληρωσω κατι. Με μεγάλη ικανοποίηση θα ήθελα να δώ δευτερη και τριτη εταιρεία στα Χανιά. Ελληνική ομως.

----------


## eytyhis128

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα,αυτα που γραφουμε εδω με την πραγματικοτητα εχουν πολλη μεγαλη αποσταση, να μαθουν τι εστι τοπικησμος στην κρητη και μετα τα λεμε.

----------


## vacondios

> Ποιος σας είπε οτι "δε θα έχει Ελληνική σημαία" και "Ελληνικό Πλήρωμα"; Εδώ και 5 χρόνια το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ δεν έχει αλλάξει ούτε νηολόγιο ούτε σημαία στη γραμμή που είναι. Τα ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ/ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ υπο τι καθεστώς λειτουργούν; Πείτε οτι ο Grimaldi θέλει να τα αλλάξει όλα. Εσας τι σας ενδιαφέρει ως επιβάτες; Εκτός από τον μιχαλης79 ο οποίος είναι full τυφλωμένος, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι βλεπουνε τα πράγματα αντικειμένικά. Δε σαν ενδιαφέρει να ταξιδεύετε οικονομικά και με σύχρονα πλοία εταιριών που σέβονται το πελάτη; Ας μπει στη γραμμή με όποιο σκοπό θέλει. Ας διώξει επιτέλους το καρκίνο που υπάρχει εδώ και 30+ χρόνια. Όπως υπάρχει παρουσία και των 2 εταιριών στο Ηράκλειο, ας υπάρξει και στα Χανιά. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε οτι δε μπορεί να κάνει κουμάντο μια παρέα μερικών ατόμων οι οποίοι κινούν τα νήματα και βάζουν/βγάζουν από μια γραμμή όποιον θέλουν. Και πόσο μάλλον για το συμφέρον της μισής Κρήτης.


Μέχρι στιγμής το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ δυο φορές ζήτησε να έλθει ως Ελληνικό Πλοίο να εξυπηρετήσει το Πειραιάς-Χανιά και εισέπραξε δύο αρνήσεις από το Σ.Α.Σ. επειδή θα ξεβολέψει αυτόν που θεωρεί τα Χανιά χωράφι του πατέρα του  Την τρίτη φορά που θα ζητήσει λες να κάνει το ίδιο λάθος? Αυτό που θέλω εγώ σαν επιβάτης είναι να έχω ελευθερία επιλογών. Εάν θέλω να πάω στα Χανιά με πλοίο Ιαπωνικης κατασκευής του 1975 και χαμηλότερο κόστος να το έχω. Εάν θέλω να πάω με πολυτελές πλοίο Σκανδιναβικής κατασκευής *να έχω και αυτήν τη δυνατότητα. Οι ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία κανενός ούτε "κλειστό επάγγελμα"  πρέπει να λειτουργούν ελεύθερα μεν αλλά με κανόνες του υγιούς ανταγωνισμού. Η Ελλάδα προσβλέπει σε μεγάλη οικονομική στήριξη* από την Τουριστική Ανάπτυξη και έρχεται να συμβάλει ένα καταπληκτικό πλοίο σε αυτό, να δώσει θέσεις εργασίας και να πληρώνει τους φόρους του στην Ελλάδα και το Σ.Α.Σ επειδή το ελέγχουν κάποιοι που ξεβολεύοται να λέει ΟΧΙ? Ήμαρτον πια!

----------


## vacondios

> Πείτε μου σε ποιά εσωτερική γραμμή της ακτοπλοΐας δούλεψε επί μακρόν ο ανταγωνισμός


Ραφήνα-¶νδρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος.

----------


## vacondios

Τους χειμερινούς μήνες τα Χανιά νομίζω εξυπηρετούνται καλά από τα δύο πλοία για τις μετακινήσεις του εγχώριου πληθυσμού, τα δύο πλοία ταξιδεύουν με οικονομικό κέρδος και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το καλοκαίρι που υπάρχουν αυξημένες ανάγκες κι έρχεται κι ένα πλοίο "κράχτης" για τον τουρισμό για ακόμα περισσότερους τουρίστες που θα αφήσουν ακόμα περισσότερα λεφτά στα Χανιά λένε οι στενόμυαλοι "όχι". Εαν θέλεις έλα αλλά για 12 μήνες. Και γιατί το λένε αυτό? Διότι "την τουριστική περίοδο κύριε "Ίκαρος Παλλάς" εγώ δεν ελέγχω τη βούληση του επιβατικού κοινού και δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να σε μποϋκοτάρω, που τόλμησες να ζητήσεις να μπείς στα χωράφια μου!". Το χειμώνα όμως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα κάποιος "έξυπνος" τοπικός παράγοντας να δώσει γραμμή: "Όλοι στο "Λατώ"! ούτε ένας στον "Ίκαρο"! Κατά τα άλλα αυτό το θεωρούνε ελεύθερο και υγιή ανταγωνισμό. Με τόση κουτοπονηριά άντε να δει προκοπή αυτός ο τόπος.

----------


## ιθακη

Σιγνώμη φίλε Vacondios αλλά αν αναφέρεσαι σαν κράχτης, στον Ικαρο, δεν θα συμφωνήσω..... Δεν λέω είναι πολύ αξιόλογο πλοίο, αλλά δεν συγκρίνετε με τα ξαδερφάκια της Ανέκ, που είναι και μεταγενέστερο (όντας και νεότερο), και όσο για το Ελυρος έχει γίνει πολύ καλή και προσεγμένη μετασκευή στους χώρους των επιβατών.... Το λέω έχωντας μπεί και στα 4 αυτά πλοία (στα 3 τις Ανεκ τα έχω ταξιδέψει, στον Ικαρο έχω μπεί για κάποιες ώρες)

----------


## vacondios

> Σιγνώμη φίλε Vacondios αλλά αν αναφέρεσαι σαν κράχτης, στον Ικαρο, δεν θα συμφωνήσω..... Δεν λέω είναι πολύ αξιόλογο πλοίο, αλλά δεν συγκρίνετε με τα ξαδερφάκια της Ανέκ, που είναι και μεταγενέστερο (όντας και νεότερο), και όσο για το Ελυρος έχει γίνει πολύ καλή και προσεγμένη μετασκευή στους χώρους των επιβατών.... Το λέω έχωντας μπεί και στα 4 αυτά πλοία (στα 3 τις Ανεκ τα έχω ταξιδέψει, στον Ικαρο έχω μπεί για κάποιες ώρες)


 Κανένας δεν αναφέρθηκε σε συγκρίσεις μεταξύ πλοίων. Αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι το "Λατώ" είναι ανώτερο από τον "Ίκαρο" Τότε γιατί δεν θέλουν τον Ίκαρο στα Χανιά? Δε ζήτησε κανένας να φύγει το Λατώ ούτε ο Έλυρος από τη γραμμή των Χανίων. Εμένα με ενοχλεί ηστενομυαλία όσων δε σκέφτονται το εξής: Ο Όμιλος Grimaldi διαθέτει καλύτερες διασυνδέσειςμε μεγάλα τουριστικά πρακτορεία στην Ευρώπη, να διαφημίσει πολύ καλύτερα τα Χανιά σε όλο τον κόσμο (που όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι θερινός τουριστικόςπροορισμός) και να έλθει ακόμα περισσότερος κόσμος και να αφήσει τα ωραία τουλεφτά. Η υπόθεση μου θυμίζειτη ρήση του Einstein: Only two things are infinite, the universe and humanstupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι πως ο λόγος που θέλει να μπει είναι για να πιέσει καταστάσεις για υποχωρήσεις στην Αδριατική.Μην βγάλουμε όμως κι τον Ικαρο άχρηστο. Είναι ένα πλοίο που φτιάχτηκε για Αδριατική με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό (μεγάλο γκαράζ πολλά κρεβάτια λιγότεροι εσωτερικοί χώροι).Το Τσαμπιον κατά την γνώμη μου αν και μου αρέσει πολλη σαν πλοίο και όντως καλύτερο και γρηγορότερο από τον Ικαρο πάσχει σε εσωτερικούς χωρους

----------


## akaluptos

Eχοντας ταξιδεψει αρκετες φορες με Ολυμπικ Τσαμπιον και Ικαρο Παλας στην Αδριατικη , βλεπω τα εξης : 
- Πιο γρηγορο το πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ (πλεον δεν παιζει ρολο η ταχυτητα , η γραμμη των Χανιων δεν εχει θεμα ταχυτητας)
- Ανωτερο σε εσωτερικους χωρους το πλοιο των Μινωικων .
Εξελιξη του Ικαρου ο Ολυμπιονικης ... Ιδιο καλουπι , διαφορες σε καποια deck και χωρους...
Ισως πιο λειτουργικο ο Ικαρος,  με μια μικρη σε εκτασει ανακαινισουλα στο ξενοδοχειο θα γινει super...
Και ετσι να μεινει μια χαρα ειναι... 
Υπεροχα πλοια και τα δυο...

----------


## george123

Οι περισσότεροι από εδώ είστε κοντόφθαλμοι. Βλέπετε τα πράγματα όπως θέλετε και όχι όπως πραγματικά είναι. Ποιος σας είπε οτι ο Grimaldi έχει χειρότερα πλοία από αυτούς τους μονοφαγάδες; Θέλετε να βγάλετε το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ άχρηστο. Εαν δε το ξέρετε να σας πληροφορήσω πως η γραμμή έχει ανάγκη από 2η εταιρία και περισσότερα πλοία διότι με τα σημερνά δεδομένα δεν επαρκούν τα πλοία για τη μεταφορά των επιβατών. Πολλές φορές κινδυνεύεις να "μείνεις απ' έξω" ειδικά σε εορτές και περιόδους διακοπών.

----------


## vacondios

> Οι περισσότεροι από εδώ είστε κοντόφθαλμοι. Βλέπετε τα πράγματα όπως θέλετε και όχι όπως πραγματικά είναι. Ποιος σας είπε οτι ο Grimaldi έχει χειρότερα πλοία από αυτούς του μονοφαγάδες; Θέλετε να βγάλετε το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ άχρηστο. Εαν δε το ξέρετε να σας πληροφορήσω πως η γραμμή έχει ανάγκη από 2η εταιρία και περισσότερα πλοία διότι με τα σημερνά δεδομένα δεν επαρκούν τα πλοία για τη μεταφορά των επιβατών. Πολλές φορές κινδυνεύεις να "μείνεις απ' έξω" ειδικά σε εορτές και περιόδους διακοπών.


 Το δεδομένο είναι ότι το "Ikarus Palace" ζήτησε να μπεί στη γραμμή και το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών εντελώς παράνομα, αυθαίρετα και επειδή το ελέγχουν εκείνοι που θεωρούνε τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά χωράφι τους και τσιφλίκι τους καταφέρανε να απορριφτεί η αίτησή του. Και όλα αυτά σε ένα καιρό που η Τρόικα ζητάει από την Κυβέρνηση διαρθρωτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις στην οικονομία προς το ανταγωνιστικότερο και την απελευθέρωση. Ας ελπίζουμε ότι ο Emanuelle Grimaldi να επιμείνει και να τα καταφέρει. Ντρέπομαι που είμαι Έλληνας για το γεγονός ότι οι συμπατριώτες μου όλοι ανεξαιρέτως που ζητάνε την ψήφο μου είναι ανίκανοι να φτιάξουν κράτος και περιμένουμε από τους ξένους.

----------


## vacondios

tromaktiko8086.jpgΑυτή η αίτησηαφορά τακτική δρομολόγηση του "Ίκαρος Παλάς" στο Πειραιάς-Χανιά στηνχρονική περίοδο Νοέμβριος 2014-Οκτώβριος 2015 και η κατάθεσή της είχε προηγηθείεκείνης για την έκτακτή (Ιούνιος 2014 - Οκτώβριος 2015) που και που απορρίφτηκεστις 19 Δεκεμβρίου. *Να δούμε τί απάντηση θα δοθεί και με ποιεςδικαιολογίες.*

----------


## marakis stratos

Δεν χρειάζετε να ντρπόμαστε για την καταγωγή μας επειδή κυβερνηθήκαμε απο απατεώνες.
Εδω ειμαστε για να τους στειλουμε απο εκει που ηρθαν.
Τι Ikarus Palace ειναι ενα θαυμάσιο πλοιο.Δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολία οτι ειναι καταληλο για την γραμμή.
Ομως, ξαναλέω, οτι η γραμμή εξυπηρετείτε μια χαρά εδω και σαράντα χρόνια.
Σιγουρα υπαρχουν θέματα ταλαιπωρίας.
Προσωπικά εχω ταξιδέψει σχεδόν ορθιος ολη νύχτα.
Αλλά παλι λέω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ συμβάλει στην αναπτυξη του τόπου οχι μονο σε σχέση με τα πληρώματα.
Ολος ο εφοδιασμός γινετε στην Κρήτη. Εκτος ελαχίστων προιόντων και σιγουρα καποιων ανταλακτικων.
Παραδειγματικά αναφέρω οτι σε περιόδους αιχμής μονο απο την creta farm γινετε εφοδιασμός πάνω απο 2 τονους την ημέρα! Αναλογα ειναι τα νουμερα και στα υπολοιπα προιόντα.Ποσος αλλος κοσμος λοιπον ζει απο αυτά τα πλοία.Κοσμος του νησιού.Τοπικη οικονομία.Τωρα εμείς ζητάμε την ανεση μας επειδή θα ταξιδέψουμε μια η δυο φορές τον χρόνο σε μέρες αιχμής, και ειμαστε πρόθυμοι να μπουμε οπουδήποτε αλλού, και ασ το κλείσει το μαγαζί η ΑΝΕΚ και η κάθε αλλη ελληνική. Να ελθουν ξένα καράβια να μας ταξιδευουν καλύτερα. Ειναι και αυτό μια σεβαστή αποψη.
Με εκτίμηση προς ολους

----------


## vacondios

> Δεν χρειάζετε να ντρπόμαστε για την καταγωγή μας επειδή κυβερνηθήκαμε απο απατεώνες.
> Εδω ειμαστε για να τους στειλουμε απο εκει που ηρθαν.
> Τι Ikarus Palace ειναι ενα θαυμάσιο πλοιο.Δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολία οτι ειναι καταληλο για την γραμμή.
> Ομως, ξαναλέω, οτι η γραμμή εξυπηρετείτε μια χαρά εδω και σαράντα χρόνια.
> Σιγουρα υπαρχουν θέματα ταλαιπωρίας.
> Προσωπικά εχω ταξιδέψει σχεδόν ορθιος ολη νύχτα.
> Αλλά παλι λέω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ συμβάλει στην αναπτυξη του τόπου οχι μονο σε σχέση με τα πληρώματα.
> Ολος ο εφοδιασμός γινετε στην Κρήτη. Εκτος ελαχίστων προιόντων και σιγουρα καποιων ανταλακτικων.
> Παραδειγματικά αναφέρω οτι σε περιόδους αιχμής μονο απο την creta farm γινετε εφοδιασμός πάνω απο 2 τονους την ημέρα! Αναλογα ειναι τα νουμερα και στα υπολοιπα προιόντα.Ποσος αλλος κοσμος λοιπον ζει απο αυτά τα πλοία.Κοσμος του νησιού.Τοπικη οικονομία.Τωρα εμείς ζητάμε την ανεση μας επειδή θα ταξιδέψουμε μια η δυο φορές τον χρόνο σε μέρες αιχμής, και ειμαστε πρόθυμοι να μπουμε οπουδήποτε αλλού, και ασ το κλείσει το μαγαζί η ΑΝΕΚ και η κάθε αλλη ελληνική. Να ελθουν ξένα καράβια να μας ταξιδευουν καλύτερα. Ειναι και αυτό μια σεβαστή αποψη.
> Με εκτίμηση προς ολους


Συγχαρητήρια στην ΑΝΕΚ για την προσφορά της στη Δυτική Κρήτη. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία ότι έχει προσφέρει πολλά και πεποίθησή μου είναι ότι θα εξακολουθεί να προσφέρει και κατόπιν της έλευσης του ανταγωνιστή. *Πλην όμως αυτό που η ΑΝΕΚ και κάποιοι πεισματάρηδες τοπικιστές δυσκολεύονται να κατανοήσουν είναι ότι τα Χανιά αποτελούν έδαφος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και ισχύει ότι ισχύει σε ολόκληρη την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δηλαδή ελεύθερη διακίνηση προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών. Δεν είπε κανένας "φύγε εσύ για να έλθω εγώ"*

----------


## george123

Καλή χρονιά και χρόννια πολλά σε όλους!

Και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει οτι επειδή αυτό που ονομάζετε "εταιρία" έχει "στήρίξει" το νομό; Οτι απαγορεύεται να έρθουν και άλλες εταιρίες στη γραμμή; Που το είδατε γραμμένο;

----------


## nikolasher

η ΑΝΕΚ δεν αφησε ποτε την γραμμη 40+ χρονια και εχει και ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια της εκει. Οι τιμες της σε σχεση  με κυκλαδες ειναι πολυ καλες αν και μονοπωλιο Δεν απαγορευετε φυσικα απο κανεναν νομο το να ερθει αλλη εταιρεια το ζητημα που τιθετε στο φορουμ ειναι ηθικο .
ΥΓ. Μιας και εχω ταξιδεψει και με ικαρο και με τσαμπιον να πω οτι το τσαμπιον ειναι μακραν καλυτερο και ποιο ανετο απο τον ξαδελφο του ικαρο για εμενα.

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

> Μην ξεχατε μιλαμε για Χανια, εδω πλοια με Ελληνικη σημαια δεν αντεξαν, θα την παλεψει καποιο με ξενη?
> Εγω προσωπικα σαν χανιωτης Δεν θελω αλλη εταιρεια,μια χαρα με εξηπηρετει αυτη που εχουμε χρονια (και πριν με παρετε απο τα μουτρα) δηλωνω και ειμαι τοπικιστης... γιατι και γνωστοι και ατομα απο την οικογενεια μου και εγω ο ιδιος εχω φαει ενα κοματι ψωμι απο την ΑΝΕΚ.




Παραμένει ακόμα η ΑΝεκ Χανιώτικη εταιρία?γιατι . .επειδή ειναι μερικές υπηρεσίες γραφείου εκει?γιατι σε άλλα θέματα δέν ειναι..πχ στις τροφοδοσίες των πλοίων,στον καθαρισμό του ιματισμού,ακόμα και στα πλήρωματα που εργάζονται.

----------


## vacondios

> η ΑΝΕΚ δεν αφησε ποτε την γραμμη 40+ χρονια και εχει και ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια της εκει. Οι τιμες της σε σχεση  με κυκλαδες ειναι πολυ καλες αν και μονοπωλιο Δεν απαγορευετε φυσικα απο κανεναν νομο το να ερθει αλλη εταιρεια το ζητημα που τιθετε στο φορουμ ειναι ηθικο .
> ΥΓ. Μιας και εχω ταξιδεψει και με ικαρο και με τσαμπιον να πω οτι το τσαμπιον ειναι μακραν καλυτερο και ποιο ανετο απο τον ξαδελφο του ικαρο για εμενα.


Μιας και είπες για Κυκλάδες έθιξες άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία παράνομου και καταχρηστικού μονοπωλίου χρώματος μπλε αλλά ας μην το συζητήσουμε εδώ. Απ' ότι είδα και στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου οι τιμές της ΑΝΕΚ είναι πολύ καλύτερες και από των Μινωικών και μάλιστα και από τις τιμές της ίδιας για τα Χανιά. Και έχουμε και το δεδομένο ότι και τα 6 πλοία που πηγαινοέρχονται στην Κρήτη τη νύχτα ασχέτως της ονομαστικής τους ισχύος κινούνται με την ίδια ταχύτητα 19-20 κόμβους.
Μήπως μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής περί του το ποιο είναι ηθικό?
Έρχεται λοιπόν κι ένα έβδομο πλοίο (καλύτερο ή χειρότερο ουδόλως μ' ενδιαφέρει) με Ελληνική Σημαία και ζητάει να προσφέρει περισσότερη ανάπτυξη και θέσεις εργασίας στην περιοχή των Χανίων και του Ρεθύμνου. Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος το ηθικό αλλά και το λογικό είναι όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία να το καλωσορίσουνε με παρατεταμένους συριγμούς και η Κρήτη με μπαλωθιές. 
Και αντί αυτών στις 19 Δεκεμβρίου οι διαπλεκόμενοι του Σ.Α.Σ. του λένε ανήθικα, παράλογα και παράνομα ΟΧΙ.

----------


## nikolasher

Αν και πιστευω οτι πρεπει αυτη η κουβεντα να παει σε αλλο θεμα του forum και αν χρειαστει να μεταφερθει εκει το μηνυμα μου ας παει.
Λοιπον  ο δυνατος να τρωει τον αδυναμο ειναι κατι φυσικο αλλα οχι και ηθικο . Δεν ξερω τι καλυτερο μπορει να προσφερει το Ικαρος στα χανια σε αυτη την περιοδο που η κινηση ειναι εντελος πεσμενη ακομα και το καλοκαιρι (πολυ μικρο ποσοστο εσωτερικου τουρισμου - μεγαλη πτωση των μεταφορων κτλ).Νομιζω οτι θα εχουμε στη σουδα 3 πλοια να μπενουν μεσα ολο τον χειμωνα  (δεν το βλεπω πολυ υγιες αυτο για αναπτυξη ενος τοπου) και το καλοκαιρι να παλεβουν να βγαλουν ενα κερδος που θα χαθει μεχρι το φθινοπορο.
Ειμαι υπερ του να ερθει ο Ικαρος η ακομα και ενα κρουιζ η και το θεοφιλος δεν εχει σημασια  ποιο. Αρκει να υπαρχει ψωμι για ολους. Ημουν στη γραμμη του Ηρακλειου το 2010 στο Κρητη2 και ειδα οτι εμεις ενα οικονομικοτατο πλοιο με σχεδον φουλ γκαραζ απο φορτιγα και ισα που βγαζαμε τα εξοδα την  περιοδο της μαχης με σουπερφαστ μινοαν και ανεκ.
 Μια μαχη οπως του 08 με το αριαδνη και το τσαμπιον στα Χανια τουλαχιστον η ΑΝΕΚ αυτη τη στιγμη δεν την αντεχει. Αυτο θα μου πειτε ειναι προβλημα της εταιρειασς και οχι του επιβατη. Ισος αν ξαναγηνει αυτη η μαχη στο τελος να ειναι σε βαρος του επιβατη γιατι νομιζω λιγο πολυ  πιστευω ξερουμε ποιος θα ειναι ο νικητης.
Δεν ειμαι απο χανια,δεν ξερω τι εχει κανει εκει και τι οχι. Εφαγα ενα κομματι ψωμι απο αυτη την εταιρεια την σεβομαι αλλα μεχρι εκει . Η σκεψη μου ειναι στα πληρωματα και τους επιβατες και το μελλον μετα την μαχη κατα τον απολογισμο των ζημιων. Καλη χρονια σε ολους

----------


## vacondios

Λοιπόν όταν ένα πλοίο επιθυμεί να μπει σε μια γραμμή σε τακτικό δρομολόγιο δώδεκα μηνών έχει το δικαίωμα να μπεί χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένο να πάρει θετική γνωμοδότηση από το Σ.Α.Σ.*και χωρίς να ρωτήσειτην Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.* Επομένως το "Ίκαρος Palace" καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα σκάσει μύτη στη Σούδα από την 1η Νοεμβρίου είτε το θέλουνε είτε όχι κάποιοι στενόμυαλοι.

----------


## Chosen_12

Απο 1η Νοεμβρίου??? Σε 11 μήνες???

----------


## thanos75

> Λοιπόν όταν ένα πλοίο επιθυμεί να μπει σε μια γραμμή σε τακτικό δρομολόγιο δώδεκα μηνών έχει το δικαίωμα να μπεί χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένο να πάρει θετική γνωμοδότηση από το Σ.Α.Σ.*και χωρίς να ρωτήσειτην Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.* Επομένως το "Ίκαρος Palace" καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα σκάσει μύτη στη Σούδα από την 1η Νοεμβρίου είτε το θέλουνε είτε όχι κάποιοι στενόμυαλοι.


Αυτό που λες φίλε μου μου Λουτσιώτη είναι απόλυτα σωστό...και ισχύει σε όλες τις χώρες του δυτικού κόσμου. Σε καμία πολιτισμένη χώρα δεν απαγορεύεται η ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση πλοίου σε κάποια ακτοπλοική γραμμή.  Μακάρι είτε αυτό είτε κάποιο άλλο της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ να σκάσει μύτη στα Χανιά, και από εκεί "αν είναι να τους αντέξει το σκοινί, ας φανεί στο χειροκρότημα" που λέει και το τραγούδι της Πρωτοψάλτη :Fat:

----------


## vacondios

> Αυτό που λες φίλε μου μου Λουτσιώτη είναι απόλυτα σωστό...και ισχύει σε όλες τις χώρες του δυτικού κόσμου. Σε καμία πολιτισμένη χώρα δεν απαγορεύεται η ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση πλοίου σε κάποια ακτοπλοική γραμμή.  Μακάρι είτε αυτό είτε κάποιο άλλο της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ να σκάσει μύτη στα Χανιά, και από εκεί "αν είναι να τους αντέξει το σκοινί, ας φανεί στο χειροκρότημα" που λέει και το τραγούδι της Πρωτοψάλτη


Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.
Εάν θέλει οποιοδήποτε πλοίο να μπει σε ένα δρομολόγιο για όλο το χρόνο είναι ελεύθερο να το κάνει. Πλην όμως υπάρχουν γραμμές π.χ. Πειραιάς-Αμοργός ή Δονούσα ή Σίκινο όπου το χειμώνα τα πλοία πηγαινοέρχονται άδεια. Πλην όμως υπάρχουν κάποια πλοία που εξυπηρετούν αυτά τα νησιά και το χειμώνα διότι οι συγκοινωνίες πρέπει να λειτουργούν όλο το χρόνο με οικονομική ζημιά αλλά και με κρατική επιδότηση και περιμένουν να έλθει η υψηλή σαιζόν για να αποκομίσουν κέρδη. Δεν είναι ούτε σωστό ούτε δίκαιο να πάει ένα πλοίο και να πει: "κοιτάξτε επειδή εγώ είμαι ο έξυπνος και εσείς τα κορόιδα θα μπω στη γραμμή να κάνω την αρπαχτή μου όταν έχει κόσμο και εσείς μείνετε όλο το χρόνο" Για αυτό το λόγο στην περίπτωση και μόνο που κάποιο πλοίο επιθυμεί να μπει σε μια γραμμή για κάποιους μήνες και όχι για ολόκληρο το χρόνο υποβάλλει αίτημα στο συμβούλιο ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών όπου υποτίθεται ότι εξετάζεται η σκοπιμότητα του αιτήματος.
Η ακτοπλοϊκή συγκοινωνιακή χρονιά ξεκινάει 1η Νοεμβρίου εκάστου έτους και λήγει 31 Οκτωβρίου του επομένου. 
Το "Ικαρος Palace" ήθελε να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για τα Χανιά τον προσεχή Μάιο και να συνεχίσει ύστερα κανονικά και το χειμώνα. Πλην όμως επειδή όπως είπαμε έναρξη της τακτικής σαιζόν θεωρείται η 1η Νοεμβρίου οι μήνες από Μάιο μέχρι Οκτώβριο του 2014 εθεωρούντο έκτακτη δρομολόγηση *για αυτούς τους μήνες μόνο χρειαζόταν να ζητήσει τη γνωμοδότηση του Σ.Α.Σ.* Στις 19 Δεκεμβρίου εισέπραξε ένα μεγάλο και αδικαιολόγητο όχι. Το κακό όμως είναι ότι εισέπραξε και ένα κλίμα πολέμου εναντίον του. Και αλλιώς ξεκινάς όταν πηγαίνεις σε έναν υγιή και ευγενή ανταγωνισμό όπου πηγαίνεις με σκοπό να προαγάγεις την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας και με άλλου είδους υπεροπλία ξεκινάς για να πας σε πόλεμο όπου ο βασικός σκοπός σου είναι το πώς θα συντρίψεις και να κατατροπώσεις τον αντίπαλο. Απομένουν 10 μήνες και 17 μέρες. Ίδωμεν

----------


## kythnos

Φυσικά η ΑΝΕΚ πήγε και έκανε πόλεμο στο πλοίο γιατί εξυπηρετεί την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή επί πολλά χρόνια όταν ο μεγαλομέτοχός της απέναντι εταιρείας έχει τα πιο αγνά συναισθήματα και απλώς δήλωσε ότι συγκεκριμένα πλοία της άλλης εταιρείας είναι γ σκράπ(Κρήτη 1&2, Ελ. Βενιζέλος)....Φίλε αν θέλουν οι Μινωικές πραγματικά να βάλλουν πλοίο στα Χανιά θα το κάνουν τον Νοέμβριο με ετήσια δρόμολογηση όπως σωστά λές, αν από πίσω κρύβονται άλλες σκοπιμότητες ενδεχομένως θα κάνουν ότι και στο παρελθόν θα ακυρώσουν τα σχέδια τους για ετήσια δρομολόγηση...Ο χρόνος θ δείξει λοιπόν και μακάρι τελικά να σταθούν περισσότερα ελληνικά πλοία στην γραμμή και  να υπάρξει δουλειά γ ελληνικά χέρια....

----------


## thanos75

> Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.
> Εάν θέλει οποιοδήποτε πλοίο να μπει σε ένα δρομολόγιο για όλο το χρόνο είναι ελεύθερο να το κάνει. Πλην όμως υπάρχουν γραμμές π.χ. Πειραιάς-Αμοργός ή Δονούσα ή Σίκινο όπου το χειμώνα τα πλοία πηγαινοέρχονται άδεια. Πλην όμως υπάρχουν κάποια πλοία που εξυπηρετούν αυτά τα νησιά και το χειμώνα διότι οι συγκοινωνίες πρέπει να λειτουργούν όλο το χρόνο με οικονομική ζημιά αλλά και με κρατική επιδότηση και περιμένουν να έλθει η υψηλή σαιζόν για να αποκομίσουν κέρδη. Δεν είναι ούτε σωστό ούτε δίκαιο να πάει ένα πλοίο και να πει: "κοιτάξτε επειδή εγώ είμαι ο έξυπνος και εσείς τα κορόιδα θα μπω στη γραμμή να κάνω την αρπαχτή μου όταν έχει κόσμο και εσείς μείνετε όλο το χρόνο" Για αυτό το λόγο στην περίπτωση και μόνο που κάποιο πλοίο επιθυμεί να μπει σε μια γραμμή για κάποιους μήνες και όχι για ολόκληρο το χρόνο υποβάλλει αίτημα στο συμβούλιο ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών όπου υποτίθεται ότι εξετάζεται η σκοπιμότητα του αιτήματος.
> Η ακτοπλοϊκή συγκοινωνιακή χρονιά ξεκινάει 1η Νοεμβρίου εκάστου έτους και λήγει 31 Οκτωβρίου του επομένου. 
> Το "Ικαρος Palace" ήθελε να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για τα Χανιά τον προσεχή Μάιο και να συνεχίσει ύστερα κανονικά και το χειμώνα. Πλην όμως επειδή όπως είπαμε έναρξη της τακτικής σαιζόν θεωρείται η 1η Νοεμβρίου οι μήνες από Μάιο μέχρι Οκτώβριο του 2014 εθεωρούντο έκτακτη δρομολόγηση *για αυτούς τους μήνες μόνο χρειαζόταν να ζητήσει τη γνωμοδότηση του Σ.Α.Σ.* Στις 19 Δεκεμβρίου εισέπραξε ένα μεγάλο και αδικαιολόγητο όχι. Το κακό όμως είναι ότι εισέπραξε και ένα κλίμα πολέμου εναντίον του. Και αλλιώς ξεκινάς όταν πηγαίνεις σε έναν υγιή και ευγενή ανταγωνισμό όπου πηγαίνεις με σκοπό να προαγάγεις την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας και με άλλου είδους υπεροπλία ξεκινάς για να πας σε πόλεμο όπου ο βασικός σκοπός σου είναι το πώς θα συντρίψεις και να κατατροπώσεις τον αντίπαλο. Απομένουν 10 μήνες και 17 μέρες. Ίδωμεν


Μα δεν αναφέρθηκα στις άγονες γραμμές φίλε μου. Οι άγονες είναι ειδική περίπτωση. Και εννοείται πως το υπουργείο οφείλει να βρίσκει τρόπους ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η απρόσκοπτη ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση ττων νησιών , με  με τον ηπειρωτικό κορμό όσο κ με άλλα νησιά. Το προηγούμενο μου σχόλιο είχε να κάνει με τις μη άγονες. Εάν μια εταιρεία θέλει για παράδειγμα να δρομολογήσει πλοίο στην Κρήτη, τη Ρόδο, ή την παροναξια, δε νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να εμποδίζεται αρκεί η δρομολόγηση να είναι σε ετήσια βάση, όπως πολύ σωστά είπες, και όχι αρπαχτή

----------


## stathe174

Πάντως ορισμένοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν ή κάνουν ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Αν ο "Ίκαρος" θέλει να μπει, ας μπει αλλά από την αρχή όπως λέμε όλοι, και όχι να πάρει μέρος της καλοκαιρινής πίτας πρώτα και μετά να ξεκινήσει. Αυτό δεν είναι δίκαιο και δεν είναι και ηθικό σε όσους στηρίζουν μια γραμμή. Τα περί έκτακτης δρομολόγησης για το καλοκαίρι δείχνουν ότι είναι καθαρά κερδοσκοπικά παιχνίδια εκ μέρους της εταιρείας του. Το Σ.Α.Σ. αυτό είπε και όχι να μην μπει καθόλου.

----------


## vacondios

Χαράς Ευαγγέλια για τη Δυτική Κρήτη. Όχι ένα αλλά δύο πανέμορφα και υπερσύγχρονα πλοία με Ελληνική σημαία και Ελληνικά πληρώματα έρχονται να ενισχύσουν τη θαλάσσια συγκοινωνία της με τον Πειραιά. Από 1η Νοεμβρίου το “Ίκαρος Palace" της Minoan Lines (κατασκευή 1997 σε Σουηδία και Νορβηγία) μπαίνει οριστικά στο Πειραιάς-Χανιά και η πανέμορφη "Αριάδνη" της Hellenic Seaways (κατασκευή 1996 Ιαπωνία) θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο *Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη-Ρέθυμνο.* Τα νέα δρομολόγια αναμένεται να δώσουν ώθηση στην τουριστική και οικονομική ανάπτυξη του Νησιού. Ωστόσο υπήρξαν και κάποιοι στενόμυαλοι κολλημένοι στο παρελθόν που υποκινούμενοι από κατεστημένα συμφέροντα είχαν αντιδράσει στη συνεισφορά της Minoan στις συγκοινωνίες των Χανίων μετερχόμενοι αστείες δικαιολογίες ότι εξυπηρετούνται σκοπιμότητες κ.α. Στον κόσμο όλα πρέπει να γίνονται για κάποιο σκοπό και τίποτα ασκόπως. *Προσωπικά εύχομαι και τα 8 πλοία της Κρήτης (2+1 των Χανίων, 1 του Ρεθύμνου και 4 του Ηρακλείου) να πηγαινοέρχονται με μεγάλες πληρότητες με μοναδική σκοπιμότητα την ενίσχυση της Οικονομίας.*

----------


## P@vlos

Εδω θα μαστε το Νοέμβρη να το συζητάμε... η δήλωση δρομολόγησης δεν σημαίνει και δέσμευση οτι θα γίνει, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε πχ για το ουτοπικό Πειραιά-Θήρα-Ρέθυμνο

----------


## vacondios

> Εδω θα μαστε το Νοέμβρη να το συζητάμε... η δήλωση δρομολόγησης δεν σημαίνει και δέσμευση οτι θα γίνει, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε πχ για το ουτοπικό Πειραιά-Θήρα-Ρέθυμνο


 Διακρίνω κάποια δυσπιτία ή είναι ιδέα μου? Εσύ δηλαδή δε χαίρεσαι όταν έρχονται πλοία-στολίδια στο Αιγαίο με τη Γαλανόλευκη για να βοηθήσουν Νησιά με απαράμιλλητες φυσικές ομορφιές και που έρχεται κόσμος από όλες τις γωνιές του κόσμου να τα θαυμάσει?
Λες να μην έχουνε υπολογίσει ότι τους χειμερινούς μήνες τα έξοδα θα είναι περισσότερα από τα έσοδα? *Πλην όμως από τον Απρίλιο του 2015 και ύστερα ποιος τους πιάνει!*

----------


## P@vlos

Μόνο που οι τουρίστες που έρχονται στο συγκεκριμένο νησί είναι κατα κανόνα με all-inclusive πακέτα και μεταβαίνουν αεροπορικώς. Δεν υπάρχει και κανένας οργασμός κίνησης το καλοκαίρι ώστε να βγουν σπασμένα ενός ολόκληρου χειμώνα. Αν ήταν έτσι θα βλέπαμε καθημερινά ημερήσια και έξτρα δρομολόγια απο όλες τις εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται ήδη.

Προσωπικά δυσπιστώ επειδή με την πρόθεση και μόνο των Χανίων η κ/ξ (με την ΑΝΕΚ πανω απ'όλα) αποδυνάμωσε την παρουσία της στο Ηράκλειο κάτι που φέρνει παραπάνω έσοδα στην Μινοαν χωρίς καν την δρομολόγηση πλοίου

----------


## george123

Δε νομίζω να μη θέλει να το βάλει στη γραμμή αφού το ζητάει εδώ και 3 χρόνια.

----------


## vacondios

Η ΑΝΕΚ έχει στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά ένα πάρα πολύ όμορφο υπερπολυτελές πιο καινούριο και μετασκευασμένο πολύ ανώτερο από το "Ιkarus Palace" πλοίο και μεγάλο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα στον ανταγωνισμό με την Minoan. Ο "Ίκαρος" σίγουρα θα είχε και θα έχει μικρή τύχη και ελάχιστη κερδοφορία και θα πάρει μικρό μερίδιο της αγοράς. Πλην όμως η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. σε μιά κίνηση αδικαιολόγητου πανικού φέρνει και τη ναυαρχίδα της (το Olympic Champion) από τη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου εί δυνατόν με πυροβόλα και τορπίλες για να βυθίσουν τον ανεπιθύμητο εισβολέα. Πλην όμως με αυτή τη λογική στην ΑΝΕΚ βάζουνε τα χεράκια τους και βγάζουνε τα ματάκια τους. Και θα είναι πολύ κακό και για τα Χανιά και για το Ηράκλειο και για την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα να συρρικνωθεί η ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## nikolasher

καπου το 96 η σουπερφαστ θα εβαζε  πλοια της στην Κρητη (δεν ειχε σκοπο να το κανει τοτε φυσικα) και αυτο εκανε την μινοαν να κανει την μεγαλυτερη μαζικη παραγγελια πλοιων  που εκανε ποτε ελληνικη ακτοπλοικη (7 νεα , μεγαλα και ταχυτατα πλοια) . Αυτο ηταν και η αρχη του τελους για τις εως τοτε μινωικες γραμμες. ξεποπυλημα και  μονο με 3 πλοια στην κατοχη της. Και  λεω εγω αν ολο το θεμα ειναι να φυγει το  τσαμπιον απο ηρακλειο και να δυναμωσει εκει η μινοαν και απλα η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται;

----------


## P@vlos

> καπου το 96 η σουπερφαστ θα εβαζε  πλοια της στην Κρητη (δεν ειχε σκοπο να το κανει τοτε φυσικα) και αυτο εκανε την μινοαν να κανει την μεγαλυτερη μαζικη παραγγελια πλοιων  που εκανε ποτε ελληνικη ακτοπλοικη (7 νεα , μεγαλα και ταχυτατα πλοια) . Αυτο ηταν και η αρχη του τελους για τις εως τοτε μινωικες γραμμες. ξεποπυλημα και  μονο με 3 πλοια στην κατοχη της. Και  λεω εγω αν ολο το θεμα ειναι να φυγει το  τσαμπιον απο ηρακλειο και να δυναμωσει εκει η μινοαν και απλα η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται;



Οι πιο πολλοί εκεί ποντάρουμε νομίζω... Οτι γινεται η μπλόφα ελπίζοντας στην λαθος αντίδραση του πανικού του αντιπάλου!

----------


## george123

Ολοκλήρωσε το δεξαμενισμό του και επιστρέφει τώρα στο Livorno.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 13-12-2012 02.gif.

----------


## mch

Ξέρουμε αν θα έρθει καθόλου το πλοίο τον χειμώνα στην Ελλάδα για να σκατζάρει τα άλλα δύο στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου?

----------


## Chosen_12

> Η ΑΝΕΚ έχει στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά ένα πάρα πολύ όμορφο υπερπολυτελές πιο καινούριο και μετασκευασμένο πολύ ανώτερο από το "Ιkarus Palace" πλοίο και μεγάλο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα στον ανταγωνισμό με την Minoan. Ο "Ίκαρος" σίγουρα θα είχε και θα έχει μικρή τύχη και ελάχιστη κερδοφορία και θα πάρει μικρό μερίδιο της αγοράς. Πλην όμως η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. σε μιά κίνηση αδικαιολόγητου πανικού φέρνει και τη ναυαρχίδα της (το Olympic Champion) από τη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου εί δυνατόν με πυροβόλα και τορπίλες για να βυθίσουν τον ανεπιθύμητο εισβολέα. Πλην όμως με αυτή τη λογική στην ΑΝΕΚ βάζουνε τα χεράκια τους και βγάζουνε τα ματάκια τους. Και θα είναι πολύ κακό και για τα Χανιά και για το Ηράκλειο και για την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα να συρρικνωθεί η ΑΝΕΚ


Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό το post. Το εάν αυτή η κίνηση δεν πάει καλά έχει να κάνει καθαρά για μένα με τον έντονο τοπικισμό που έχουμε οι Κρητικοί, Ηρακλειώτες με τις MINOAN και οι Χανιώτες με τις ΑΝΕΚ πράγμα που πλέον είναι για μένα προσωπικά κάπως ανόητο μιας και οι δυο πλέον ανήκουν τυπικά στον Ιταλό. Θεωρώ υπερβολικό το σχόλιο για "υπερπολυτελές" καράβι. Μέχρι "πολυτελές", το δέχομαι. Επίσης το να λες ένα καράβι μετασκευασμένο ότι είναι καινούριο ακούγεται αντιφατικό. Τέλος, επειδή έχω ταξιδέψει και με τον Έλυρο και με Κνωσος/Φαιστός αρκετές φορές, θεωρώ ότι τα καράβια των MINOAN είναι πιο πολυτελή απο τον Έλυρο. Ο Έλυρος έχει το προσόν ότι έχει βάλει τηλεοράσεις σε όλες τις καμπίνες (εάν δεν κάνω λάθος), αλλά έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί πολύ φθηνότερα υλικά στο καράβι. Μέσα στην καμπίνα έτριζε απίστευτα πολύ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aν περιμένεις απάντηση από τον Vacondios είναι μπαναρισμένος!

----------


## giorgos5

Και επιπλέον ο "υπερπολυτελές" 'Ελυρος κάνει το χειρότερο ταξίδεμα των πλοίων της Κρήτης.Αν και απο Ηράκλειο,ήθελα να τον δοκιμάσω και πήγα από Χανιά.Το κούνημα είναι απίστευτο και με 5άρι.Το πλοίο πάει πέρα δώθε.Η αδερφή μου έκανε εμετούς.

----------


## kythnos

¶χρηστος ο Έλυρος, χωρίς σαλόνια το olympic champion ρε βγάλτε τα να βάλει επιτέλους καράβι ο Μανώλης να εξυπηρετηθούν όλοι....Ωραίοι που είμαστε οι Έλληνες έχουμε ferrari ενώ το αναπτυξιακό επίπεδο μας και τα λεφτά π έχουμε στην τσέπη μας είναι για κάρο και δεν είμαστε και ευχαριστημένοι....μου θυμίζει μία κουβέντα που είχε πει κάποτε ο Αγούδημος αν και τότε δεν την πίστευα: τι να κάνουμε λέει υπάρχουν και καράβια οικονομικά για να ταξιδεύει ο κόσμος και όχι ταχύπλοα με Vip θέσεις που χρειάζονται ένα μηνιάτικο για να μπείς μέσα... Η φιλοσοφία του Ελλήνα δεν αλλάζει όμως ακόμη και άφραγκος φιγούρα θέλει να κάνει και θεωρεί ότι ο Έλυρος κουνάει και ο Ολυμπιονίκης είναι άχρηστος...αλήθεια αυτοί που παραπονιούνται φαντάζομαι οδηγούν το τελευταίο μοντέλο της ferrari γιατί τα υπόλοιπα αυτοκίνητα είναι αργά και δεν σου φτιάχνουν και καφέ...

----------


## marakis stratos

Φιλε kythnos  το υφος που ακουμπας το θεμα μου αρεσει πολύ.
Μερικες φορες πραγματικα  δεν καταλαβαινω τι ζηταμε. Και εγω μεσα βεβαια.
Δυο καινουρια αριστα πλοια και θελουμε το τριτο γιατι ειναι τι? καλυτερο ας πουμε? δεν κουναει? ειναι φθηνοτερο? 
Ας σκεφτουμε τον τοπο μας και ασ στηριξουμε οσο μπορουμε οσες εταιρειες εχουν ελληνικο χαρακτηρα και οχι μονο στην ακτοπλοια. και θα μου πειτε τωρα οτι το εισιτηριο ειναι ακριβο.. το ξερω. και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.
Τι να πουν και οι Χιωτες με τους μυτιλινιους?
Με εκτιμηση σε ολους

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ρε παιδιά ευπρόσδεκτος είναι και ο Ικαρος.Αν μπορέσουν να συνυπάρξουν και οι δυο εταιρίες γιατί οχι.Το θέμα είναι όμως να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα, μην βγάλουμε και το Ελυρος και το Τσαμπιον άχρηστα δηλαδή.Παλιότερα έβριζαν το Λατώ γιατί είναι παλιό και ήθελαν το τσαμπιον τώρα βρίζουν το τσαμπιον επειδή δεν έχει σαλόνια,το ελυρος επειδη κουναει.Φτανει πια.

----------


## giorgos5

Οφείλω από πλευράς μου να διευκρινίσω ότι ο 'Ελυρος είναι ένα πλοίο στολίδι για την ελληνική ναυτιλία και εσωτερικά ιδιαίτερα ευρύχωρο με όμορφους χώρους.Θα ήθελα να με συγχωρέσετε για την επιθετική μου τοποθέτηση ως προς μία αρνητική πτυχή του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου,αλλά παρασυρόμενος από την προσπάθεια αχρήστευσης ενός πολύ όμορφου,μοντέρνου και αρκούντως γρήγορου πλοίου,με εκνεύρισε αυτή η εμπάθεια του κόσμου των Χανίων ως προς την ανωτερότητα άνευ συγκρίσεως των πλοίων της "Χανιώτικης" εταιρείας τους και την πλήρη κατωτερότητα των Ηρακλειώτικων(Ιταλικών συμφερόντων βέβαια) πλοίο γιατί απλά πάνω γράφει Ηράκλειο.Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

----------


## Ilias 92

Συζητάμε δυο χρόνια και λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια και πλοιο δεν βλέπουμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί να θέλουν κανένα Κρήτη ή κανένα Λατώ για να είναι.....ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## avvachrist

> Και επιπλέον ο "υπερπολυτελές" 'Ελυρος κάνει το χειρότερο ταξίδεμα των πλοίων της Κρήτης.Αν και απο Ηράκλειο,ήθελα να τον δοκιμάσω και πήγα από Χανιά.Το κούνημα είναι απίστευτο και με 5άρι.Το πλοίο πάει πέρα δώθε.Η αδερφή μου έκανε εμετούς.


Φίλε μου είσαι πραγματικά υπερβολικός! Εγώ πριν ένα μήνα που ταξίδεψα με τον Ιάπωνα μια χαρά ανταποκρίθηκε στα μποφόρ και ας είχε και πάνω από 5bf. Δεν κατάλαβα κάπου αυτό το "απίστευτο κούνημα" που αναφέρεις. Και στην τελική σε βαπόρι στην θάλασσα βρισκόσουν όχι σε Porsche στην Autobahn. Ένα "κουνηματάκι" σίγουρα θα το φας. Ας είμαστε και λίγο ρεαλιστές... Φιλικά πάντα!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Και επιπλέον ο "υπερπολυτελές" 'Ελυρος κάνει το χειρότερο ταξίδεμα των πλοίων της Κρήτης.Αν και απο Ηράκλειο,ήθελα να τον δοκιμάσω και πήγα από Χανιά.Το κούνημα είναι απίστευτο και με 5άρι.Το πλοίο πάει πέρα δώθε.Η αδερφή μου έκανε εμετούς.


*Το κουνημα του πλοιου (εκτος απο το μεγεθος του πλοιου και το βυθισμα - που ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ δεν εχει κανενα θεμα ως προς αυτα τα 2) επειτα εξαρταται ΚΥΡΙΩΣ απο 2 πραγματα , την πορεία του και τη διεύθυνση του κύματος. Γι αυτο και θα δεις περιπτωσεις που το ιδιο πλοιο σε πενταρι να κουναει σε τρελό ενώ με διαφορετικη πορεία σε οκτάρι να μην νιωθει τίποτα. Συνεπως αυτο που λες ειναι τυχαίο γεγονος , και βεβαια η εξαίρεση......*

----------


## panthiras1

```
Από Φίλιππος Αίγιο: .........τώρα βρίζουν το τσαμπιον επειδή δεν έχει σαλόνια,το ελυρος επειδη κουναει.Φτανει πια.
```

Φίλιππε δεν διαμαρτυρόμαστε γιατί απλά το τσάμπιον δεν έχει σαλόνια.... διαμαρτυρόμαστε γιατί στο τσάμπιον υπάρχει η απαράδεκτη τακτική, εν έτη 2014, τoυ ταξικού διαχωρισμού των επιβατών. Εγώ συνήθως ταξιδεύω με καμπίνα. Με ενοχλεί όμως να βλέπω να μην αφήνουν κάποιον άλλον να μπει στο σαλόνι για να πιει ένα καφέ με αιτιολογία ότι δεν έχει καμπίνα.

Υ.Γ. Και για να μην παρερμηνευτούν τα λόγια μου, τον προτρέπουν να πιει τον καφέ του στο εστιατόριο του πλοίου.

Συγνώμη που είμαι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## BOBKING

Ανέβηκε δεξαμενή από σήμερα ο Ίκαρος στη Messina.και  θα  ήθελα  να  συμπληρώσω ότι  το  πλοίο  έκανε  δρομολόγια  από  τις 23 του  μηνά  μέχρι τα τέλη του μηνά στη γραμμή της Τυνησίας.Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της Grimaldi φαίνεται εκτός δρομολογίων το διάστημα 1 Φεβρουάριου-26 Μαρτίου :Distrust: .

----------


## mitsakos

Ο Ίκαρος από την Κυριακή το βράδυ και για 20 ήμερες στην θέση του Cruise Europa.... μετά από 6 χρόνια;;;; στην Πάτρα.

----------


## mario

Ερώτηση προς τους γνώστες....
Μιας και απο ηγουμενιστα -πατρα δεν μπορούμε να επιβιβαστούμε και να ταξιδέψουμε έστω και για λίγο μαζί με τον ικαρο ,υπάρχει τρόπος, διαδικασία  ώστε να μπορέσουμε να μπούμε   στο λιμάνι???

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και είναι ακόμη στη δεξαμενή, ο τόπος προορισμού ήδη έχει περαστεί στο AIS του πλοίο. ΠΑΤΡΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη ξεκίνησε πριν μια ώρα για Πάτρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## giorgos5

Θα σκαντζάρει τα Ηρακλειώτικα παλάτια άραγε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα σκαντζάρει τα Ηρακλειώτικα παλάτια άραγε;


Όχι φίλε μου.

----------


## avvachrist

Το χάνουμε κι αυτό το...βαπόρι πατριώτη! Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα στο διαδίκτυο σύντομα μετονομάζεται σε *Cruise Smeralda*(προφανώς αλλάζει και σημαία) και αναλαμβάνει την γραμμή Λιβόρνο-Όλμπια για την *Grimaldi Lines* φυσικά. 

*Πηγή: Voyager ShipSpotting*

----------


## despo

Οπως πάνε τα πράγματα, μινιατούρα πλεον η άλλοτε κραταιά δύναμη που άκουγε στο όνομα Μινωικές γραμμές. Δύο όλα κι' όλα πλοία με Ελληνική σημαία και δικά μας πληρώματα...

----------


## Chosen_12

Ο Ιταλός προσπαθεί να εξαφανίσει την εταιρία? Που ακριβώς την πηγαίνει τη βαλίτσα?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Ιταλός προσπαθεί να εξαφανίσει την εταιρία? Που ακριβώς την πηγαίνει τη βαλίτσα?


Μην βλέπεις τόσο απλοϊκά το θέμα. Δικά του είναι ό,τι  θέλει τα κάνει.Αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια.

----------


## Chosen_12

Δεν αντιλέγω! Προφανώς και μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει στην εταιρία του! Απλά νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να επενδύσει περισσότερο σε γραμμές στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## Ellinis

γιατί;  για να υπερφορολογειται και να έχει ένα κουλό κρατικό παρεμβατισμο να κάνει μικροπολιτικη με τα λεφτά του;

----------


## Chosen_12

Να σου πω οτι έχεις άδικο? Δίκιο έχεις! Αλλα δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε κράτος να βοηθήσει να κρατηθούν επιχειρήσεις και θέσεις εργασίας στη χώρα!
Απο την άλλη θεωρώ ότι θα μπορούσε να χτυπήσει εύκολα αν πραγματικά το ήθελε γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χανιά, ή Θεσαλονικη προς Δωδεκάνησα(δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχει αυτή η γραμμή, πιστεύω όμως ότι πολύς κόσμος απο βόρεια Ελλάδα ταξιδεύει προς τα εκεί...).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προς το παρόν αρκείται στο Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς όσο τον συμφέρει.

----------


## despo

> Προς το παρόν αρκείται στο Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς όσο τον συμφέρει.


Δεν αρκείται μόνο σε αυτό :Uncomfortableness:  Θέλει να πάρει (να επενδύσει λέει) και την Hellenic Seaways ! Τωρα αν γίνει αυτό και μετά ψάχνουμε πλοίο με το κυάλι να κάνει συγκοινωνία, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν αρκείται μόνο σε αυτό Θέλει να πάρει (να επενδύσει λέει) και την Hellenic Seaways ! Τωρα αν γίνει αυτό και μετά ψάχνουμε πλοίο με το κυάλι να κάνει συγκοινωνία, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία...


Γνωστό αυτό κ μπορεί μιά ωραία πρωία να δούμε τα παλάτια αλλού...

----------


## despo

Παρελθόν και σε αυτό το πλοίο η Ελληνική σημαία. Ηδη οπως βλέπουμε στο ΑΙΣ εκπέμπει με σημαία Ιταλίας, οπως ήταν αναμενόμενο μέχρι να αλλάξει και ονομασία.

----------


## Orpheas

Πλέον και όνομα .. Cruise Smeralda , οπως ειχε γραφτεί

----------


## a.molos

IKARUS 21-12-97 002.jpgIKARUS 21-12-97 004.jpgIKARUS 21-12-97 003.jpgΑλλαγή ονόματος, αλλαγή σημαίας, πάει και αυτό. Κάποτε ήταν το καμάρι, το νέο απόκτημα των Μινωικών, με ατόφιο όνομα, πριν οι θάλασσες γεμίσουν με παλάτια. Οι φωτογραφίες απο την επισκεψή μου στα εγκαίνια του πλοίου στην Πάτρα και το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο. Καλή συνέχεια να έχει με τα νέα του σινιάλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη εκπέμπει στη Napoli που βρίσκετε με το νέο του όνομα.

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες με τα νέα του σινιάλα.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGJuVxiNogt/


https://www.facebook.com

*navimania.net*

----------


## BOBKING

Όποια σινιάλα και να έχει αυτή η θεσπέσια ομορφιά του δεν χάνεται!!!! :Wink:

----------


## thanos75

> Όποια σινιάλα και να έχει αυτή η θεσπέσια ομορφιά του δεν χάνεται!!!!


Εγώ πάλι έχω την αίσθηση πως τα σινιάλα του GRIMALDI του πάνε και λίγο περισσότερο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

IKARUS PALACE.jpg 26-10-08

Oρίστε το βαπόρι στον Πειραιά σε κάποια σκάντζα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

IKARUS PALACE a.jpg

Άλλη μιά την ίδια μέρα.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Όποια σινιάλα και να έχει αυτή η θεσπέσια ομορφιά του δεν χάνεται!!!!





> Εγώ πάλι έχω την αίσθηση πως τα σινιάλα του GRIMALDI του πάνε και λίγο περισσότερο


Προσωπικά το ξεχωρίζω για την απλότητα στο σχεδιασμό του. Πιο λιτή και συνάμα πιο ελαφριά κατασκευή σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα συνομήλικα που χτίστηκαν τότε ή λίγο πιο μετά από όλες τις εταιρείες. Δεν θυμάμαι αν αυτό μεταφραζόταν τότε και σε ικανοποιητικές αποδόσεις (αναλογίες κόστους κατασκευής, ταχύτητας, κατανάλωσης κλπ). Αν ίσχυε θα μπορούσα να πω ότι ήταν το απόλυτο "εργαλείο" που "το φαγε" και αυτό η τότε τάση της εποχής για ολοένα πιο εντυπωσιακά πλοία...

----------


## BOBKING

> Προσωπικά το ξεχωρίζω για την απλότητα στο σχεδιασμό του. Πιο λιτή και συνάμα πιο ελαφριά κατασκευή σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα συνομήλικα που χτίστηκαν τότε ή λίγο πιο μετά από όλες τις εταιρείες. Δεν θυμάμαι αν αυτό μεταφραζόταν τότε και σε ικανοποιητικές αποδόσεις (αναλογίες κόστους κατασκευής, ταχύτητας, κατανάλωσης κλπ). Αν ίσχυε θα μπορούσα να πω ότι ήταν το απόλυτο "εργαλείο" που "το φαγε" και αυτό η τότε τάση της εποχής για ολοένα πιο εντυπωσιακά πλοία...


Τι μου θύμησες Αθήνα 1997 - 1999 εποχές που οι εταιρίες ήταν στο αποκορύφωμα τους και ήθελαν κι' άλλο και άλλο χρήμα δόξα δύναμη...Και κατασκεύαζαν ατελείωτα πλοία η μια παραγγελία πίσω από την άλλη σαν ''εξάρτηση'' και ένας σκοπός πολλούς μετόχους = χρήμα (δόξα επεκτατικές κινήσεις). Και τι κατάλαβαν έφαγαν το κεφάλι τους ''γιατί το ποτήρι δεν ξαναγεμίζει και αν το αφήσεις να ξεχειλίσει και δεν έχει επιστροφή''. Έτσι και το Ίκαρος αλλά και το Πασιφάη ήταν ένα από τα πολλά θύματα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για να φτιαχτούν και άλλα πλοία σε αμέτρητους ρυθμούς. Και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο έτσι έλεγαν όσο πιο απλό στον σχεδιασμό τόσο πιο καλό στην απόδοση από όλες τις πλευρές. Το Ίκαρος με το Πασιφάη ήταν πράγματι εξαιρετικά εργαλεία για όλες τις γραμμές

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα τον Νοέμβριο 2008. Αναχώρηση και συνάντηση με το EUROPA PALACE.

IMG_0440.jpg__IMG_0456.jpg
_Ηγουμενίτσα - Νοέμβριος 2008_

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Φοβερές φωτό. Το εργαλείο και ο άρχοντας στη δεύτερη. Καταπληκτικό θέαμα με τα χρώματα των μινωικών λίγο πριν αρχίσει η αποκαθήλωση (και) των πλοίων. Κρίμα.....

----------


## pantelis2009

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ. Από το φίλο μου στο fb  Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Iκαρος – Ikaros (Minoan Lines) - Πάτρα – Port of Patras. Kαλοκαίρι – Summer 1998

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ-Georges-Pop-Iκαρος-–-Ikaros-(Minoan-Lines)---Πάτρα-–-Port-of-Patras.-Kαλοκαίρ.jpg

----------

